# Manolo Blahnik HANGISI owners and lovers, come in!



## JuneHawk

I ordered a pair today!   Anyhow, here's the deal.  The shoes at the store  (NM) had a square heel tap with no metal.  The shoes were part of a trunk show type event though so I haven't seen the actual shoes I will be receiving.  The shoes on the NM website have a round heel tap with a bit of metal.  My question is, which type do yours have and where did you get the shoes from?  I like the round with metal better but it's not really a reason for canceling the order or returning the shoes.

Did I mention I can't wait til they arrive????


----------



## La Vanguardia

I've never seen the round one, any pics?

I have the blue Hangisi from the SATC movie and they are divine. I got them from the Manolo boutique in NYC. I also special ordered another pair in black satin and hope to receive it before Christmas. The wait is torture!


----------



## Kamilla850

I ordered mine from nm.com and they have a round heel metal/lift.


----------



## JuneHawk

Here's a picture of the shoe I saw in store:









And the one from the NM website:





See the difference in the heel tap?  I MUCH prefer the second one.


----------



## noah8077

JuneHawk said:


> And the one from the NM website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the difference in the heel tap? I MUCH prefer the second one.


 
I ordered these, and then returned them. (don't shoot me)  I love them, but the satin on one of the heels was already fraying and I was scared it would do it more.  I was concerned with the delicate nature of these shoes and I think I would be afraid to wear them.  

Anywhoo, back to your post, I like the first ones you posted, not the ones I had.  The silver gives the shoes a different look, but I really like how the other one is a solid line look, KWIM?


----------



## JuneHawk

I know what you mean but looking at it closely, the heel is actually different.  I have to wait til the shoes arrive in a few days and see which ones they are.  If they are the ones with the square tap, I might return them and call the MB boutique in NYC and see what I can do about getting the other ones.  Also the store didn't have my size (hence the special order) so I sorta had to order blindly.  They had an 8 1/2 which was a bit big so we went with an 8.  I hope that fits.


----------



## sdesaye

I also ordered the pair with the silver metal ring on the heel.  I've already had a pair with this element even though I eventually returned them.  I like both and would be happy with either pair.  In fact I even like the square heel better.  I bought mine online at BG. I'm hoping that they'll ship out within a few weeks.


----------



## Bridget S.

I think the slight flare in the heel of the first pair is so elegant, I much prefer it. It's so ... Manolo! I hope you like the shoes you get. 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## La Vanguardia

I like the traditional heel more. But in a black satin Hangisi, the round heel might look cool!


----------



## JuneHawk

I guess I'm the oddball then   Well, I really hope the shoes are NOT the 90mm, the ones at the store were 105mm so I'm hoping that's what I'll get.


----------



## sdesaye

June,  First congrats on the birth of Liev.  Did you get the square heel then?  I ordered the round heel, but I would take either.  The square heel is very MANOLO, but then I'm seeing more shoes with the metal ring so they may be trending that direction.

I'm still on the fence and have decided to take a look. I must confess though...the price in completely out of the realm of decent and I would feel a lot better if part of it went to breast cancer awareness or something more noble than obscene profits.


----------



## JuneHawk

I haven't received them yet so I don't know which ones they will be.  They have shipped though so they should be here by middle of next week.  The price is indeed obscene but one I put them on (first mistake!) I just coulnd't NOT get them :shame:


----------



## sfmelissa

In the movie SJP said they were $525.....too bad they don't really cost that much! Almost twice that.....bummer!!!


----------



## JuneHawk

sfmelissa said:


> In the movie SJP said they were $525.....too bad they don't really cost that much! Almost twice that.....bummer!!!



The movie/TV price has never been the real price for any of the shoes.


----------



## JuneHawk

Well, they arrived and they are the flared heel with the square tap but they are the 105mm.  I'm not sure what I'm gonna do.  I just called the MB boutique in NYC and their 105mm are the straight heel with the round tap and metal.  I might order one of those and then comepare, keep the one I like best and return the other one.  Who knows.


----------



## La Vanguardia

I thought again about the heels. I think with the 105mm, the round one with silver also looks very nice. Though I think I'll still prefer it with black satin.

The one Carrie had on in the movie had the round heel.


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

I still think of these shoes from the movie.
Can anyone tell me the heel height?


I have a photo of the shoe and the drawing.
The drawing appears to be very high but the photo does not?????


----------



## Pishi

I know JuneHawk has a pair of these, and I believe they came in two heights.  If she does not respond, you might PM her.


----------



## KittyKat65

I know these shoes came in 2 different heights - one of which is available at the MB store.  I can't remember the heights, but one is significantly lower than the other. There is also a straight heel or a curved heel.  They also come in black at barneys.com


----------



## couturegal

Footcandyshoes.com has them in a 4in heel.


----------



## madamestuff

yeow - I didn't know these came in a lower heel height! I've been trying to find something similar for my wedding because the ones I've seen (4 inch) are too high... does anyone know what the two sizes were?


----------



## Drdolphin

They came in 90mm, 105mm, & 115mm.  They also have either the straight heel with the metal or the traditional flared heel.  Each retailer could pick the height and heel type.  I got mine at Nordstrom and they are 115mm (height in the movie) and the straight heel with the metal.  If I remember correctly, June has the 105mm flared heel.


----------



## LoubouLush

I think I have the 115mm heel with the metal!


----------



## JuneHawk

They actually came in 3 heights 90mm, 105mm and 115mm.  That said MB drawings are always exaggerated so don't go by that.


----------



## Milana

also - both the drawing and the picture are of the version with the metal tap on the heel, so make sure if you order them, that is what youre getting (if thats what you want).  the other version is just a plain heel.


----------



## KittyKat65

Wow!  I love them in yellow!  I wonder what other colors Barneys will be getting...


----------



## JuneHawk

Yellow?  where?


----------



## KittyKat65

JuneHawk said:


> Yellow?  where?


Barneys.  They also have them in black.

http://www.barneys.com/Hangisi/155028517,default,pd.html
http://www.barneys.com/Hangisi/155028516,default,pd.html


----------



## JuneHawk

Oh boy!  Why did I open that link???? I want them :/


----------



## La Vanguardia

Ditto about the three heights!

I have these shoes in blue and black. I chose the 90mm heel for convenience. My blue one has the flared heel and my black one has the round/metal heel.


----------



## madamestuff

bah humbug... should have known better, but 90mm is still too high for my wedding day


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

JuneHawk said:


> Oh boy! Why did I open that link???? I want them :/


 

Sorry! What did I start???


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

JuneHawk said:


> They actually came in 3 heights 90mm, 105mm and 115mm. That said MB drawings are always exaggerated so don't go by that.


 

I have been out of school too long trying to get inches for the heel?
Does anyone have a photo of the shoe with the metal heel??? 

ok I have it 

90mm=3.5 inches
105mm = 4 inches
115mm = 4.5 inches

Did I get it right????


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Drdolphin said:


> They came in 90mm, 105mm, & 115mm. They also have either the straight heel with the metal or the traditional flared heel. Each retailer could pick the height and heel type. I got mine at Nordstrom and they are 115mm (height in the movie) and the straight heel with the metal. If I remember correctly, June has the 105mm flared heel.


 

How many heel types are there?


----------



## JuneHawk

For these shoes, two heel types.  One is straight with a metal ring and round tap.  The other is the classic Manolo flared heel with the square tap.  

These are the straight:






and the flared (my own shoes):


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Thanks still dreaming about this shoe!


----------



## howlindaisy

Hi, I am sooo sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place - I see this is a very old thread, and I have never posted here before (BellaShoes, my friend Carol, has recommended this site to me!) - but Junehawk, the Hangisi in your avatar is exactly the one I've been coveting - the 105 mm with the square heel tap. The round heel tap is the ONLY thing I *don't* like about this shoe. Can I send you a private message to ask you more about the square heel, and the shoe itself? I own many Manolos, CLs and Jimmy Choos, but the 'Something Blue' shoe is still very much on my wish list!!


----------



## howlindaisy

Hi, I apologize if I'm posting this improperly (I'm new!) but I wondered if anyone knows where I might find the Something Blue shoe with the SQUARE heel tap, rather than the round one. I prefer the old style flared square taps Manolo has traditionally used, rather than the new round style, and I know the Hangisi shoe is out there with the square tap - anyone know where in the world to find it??

Thank you so much!

Alex


----------



## BellaShoes

howlindaisy said:


> Hi, I apologize if I'm posting this improperly (I'm new!) but I wondered if anyone knows where I might find the Something Blue shoe with the SQUARE heel tap, rather than the round one. I prefer the old style flared square taps Manolo has traditionally used, rather than the new round style, and I know the Hangisi shoe is out there with the square tap - anyone know where in the world to find it??
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Alex


 
Hi *howlindaisy*!!

Welcome to our lovely obsession.... I have heard ladies have great luck finding rare Manolo's at the Boutique in NY or emailing MB directly for style info...either way, WELCOME and please pop over to the Louboutin forum, the ladies there would surely be thrilled to meet you and drool over that fabulous shoe porn in your avatar..helloooo blue clichy!


----------



## BellaShoes

Oh and also...here is the Manolo dedicated thread

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glass-slipper/dedicated-to-all-manolos-owners-post-pics-81186-92.html


----------



## anshort4angel

Sorry, i'm not too sure where to post this question...

Since last year - when there were first released, the size 6.5 have been "sold out". I noticed on Neiman's website, they currently have them back in stock but yet again, size 6.5 is not available. Every size except for a 6.5 is. 

Even though they say that it runs small and to purchase a half size up, I tried a 7 at one of their stores and they were HUGE on me (normally a 6.5). Does anyone that has these specific style notice anything with their sizing? Do they indeed run BIG instead? I'm thinking about ordering a size 6 to see but thought i'd search on here first. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Alice1979

Per my experience the straight heel (with metal disc) runs bigger while the flare heel runs TTS. I believe the newer ones are all straight heels, they have sold out the flare heels.

Also Barneys NY stores carry them, have you called around to see if they have 36.5?


----------



## anshort4angel

Alice1979 said:


> Per my experience the straight heel (with metal disc) runs bigger while the flare heel runs TTS. I believe the newer ones are all straight heels, they have sold out the flare heels.
> 
> Also Barneys NY stores carry them, have you called around to see if they have 36.5?


 
I called Neimans and they didn't have it but i didn't think about calling Barneys (since i didn't see it on their site) BUT i will now  Thanks so much!


----------



## MBKitty

My fiance bought mine from the MB boutique in NY.  I normally wear a size 36 in MB, but I had to buy the 36.5 in the Hangisi.

Also, don't forget that different stores have different heels.  NM and BG as well as Barney's all have the 90mm heel, while the MB Boutiques and Footcandy Shoes carry the 105 heel.

If you call the boutique in NY, ask for Abby, she is really good and very helpful!  Good Luck!


----------



## Lyra

Could anyone post pics of the different heels for comparison? TIA!


----------



## Alice1979

There are actually three different heel heights, 90, 105, and 110 mm.

Here's the comparison for 90 and 105, post #289. The 110 version is like 90 flared without metal disc.

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...manolo-s-carries-wedding-shoes-302574-20.html

Here are mine in 110 mm flared heels.


----------



## Lyra

^Thank you SO much - it is a great help!
Is there never metal on the flared heels?


----------



## Alice1979

No metals on the flared heels.


----------



## prinkesk

Hi, 

Wasn't sure where to post this... I am buying a pair of Manolos for the  first time from Bergdorf's online.  It is a pair of Hangisi in the Royal  Blue.  I had gotten a pair of THE something blue manolo's from SATC  originally (for my wedding) but a rhinestone was missing.  Needless to  say - they are now sold out.  I found the hangisi's...  

Are the something blues basically hangisi manolos?  And soles are silver  on the inside and not the tan leather of the something blues... sorry,  these are my first manolos so if you could help a gal out that would be  fantastic. It was a whole curiosity thing.   The blue hangisi soles look  like the gray hangisi's on the bergdorf website. 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## La Vanguardia

Hangisi is the same as "something blue." The Manolo boutique in NYC has always called this model Hangisi ever since the beginning. I think "something blue" is just used by Neiman's/Bergdorf's .

I bought mine from the Manolo boutique ... royal blue and black ... both have tan lining inside.


----------



## prinkesk

Thanks for your help  I was just curious and I rarely see leather inside a manolo still but dyed silver for the hangisi except for the gray ones on bergdorf's/barneys/neimans  Thanks


----------



## prinkesk

I mean if they came from bergdorf's they should be fine? Especially if the show a pair of grays lined similarly?  My first pair had tan lining but attached is the pair I had to order instead.  Sorry, I just want to make sure I am not getting the wool pulled over my eyes.  Thanks for your help - by the way your closet is amazing and I think you have great style. http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/store/catalog/prod.jhtml?itemId=prod54530001&cmCat=search&searchType=&parentId=&icid=src_Manolo_Blahnik&rte=%252Fsearch.jhtml%253FN%253D0%2526Ntt%253Dmanolo%252Bsatin%2526_requestid%253D21619


----------



## jennytalula

Bergdorf is a 100% legitimate, no worries there! The shoes are very pretty.


----------



## La Vanguardia

^ Agree about Bergdorf's!


----------



## meggyg8r

This is just a complete guess, but is the silver lining new for the latest release of this shoe? It's been around for a few seasons now and maybe they are changing things up a little? Again, this is just a total guess, not based on prior knowledge or anything.


----------



## prinkesk

Phew! Thanks ladies.  You are right.  Just me being paranoid, just graduated law school so I wanted to make sure I was getting my monies worth    I love the shoes.  Thank you for your help!  I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## Lyra

Which heel was in the movie? And does anyone know which heels are available in NYC at the moment? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Pazdzernika

I did a search but didn't find recent mention of fit.  Anyone have input of sizing 1/2 up, or full size up for the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pump? It's also known as "Something Blue" - Carrie Bradshaw wore it in the SATC movie. Also, do you know the different options for heel height?  Thanks!


----------



## AECornell

Tried these on for my wedding but decided to go with some Louboutins instead. I wear a 40. I have a hard time with the sizing that people in the US use for conversion, because a 40 is not a 10 but a size 9. I wear an 8.5 or 9 in US but a 39.5 or 40 in EU sizing.

I tried on the 110mm with the flared heel and went with a 40, but with the lower heel I did a 39.5.


----------



## kenzibray

So I've been looking at the Manolo Hangisi Jewel Satin Pumps.... Otherwise known as the "Sex and the City Shoes" 

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...+Blahnik&N=4294911160+306418049&bmUID=jUP18Y2

I tried reading the reviews to get an idea of how they run but I was more confused than ever. 

I'm planning on purchasing these for my wedding in  September 2014. I've never owned Manolos before so I'm not sure how they run. I tried to go to my local Saks to try them on but they don't keep Manolos in stock much. They had two pairs in, a 5 and 6.5. 

Typically I wear in 8 in regular shoes like flats & sandals and such. I usually will go up a 1/2 size in heels for comfort. But I've heard from some that they run a tad small and I should go an extra half size up and get a 9. 

What do you guys think? Anyone with these shoes or similar that can offer up some insight? 

Thank You!


----------



## Kayapo97

Generally go up by half size from regular shoes of similar design and heel height. Width is generally B medium fit.


----------



## tatsu_k

I actually tried these in black yesterday in BG. I would say they do not run very small. I am 39 in all non-designer shoes and i have 39.5 in Atwood, CL, Givenchy, and Hangisi were fine on pantyhose so IMHO if you are an 8 go with 8.5. They are actually comfy when on.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I honestly do not think the Hangisi pumps run small at all. I tried on the blue Hangisi in size 37 a couple of months ago (the only size the store had) while looking for my wedding shoes, I was quite surprised that they fit and would be just right if they're worn in. I'm a TTS 37.5 in most designer heels (except for some Louboutin styles when I have to size down) and I do have quite narrow foot. Unless your feet are more on the wider side, I'd go for 8.5.


----------



## kenzibray

pixiesparkle said:


> I honestly do not think the Hangisi pumps run small at all. I tried on the blue Hangisi in size 37 a couple of months ago (the only size the store had) while looking for my wedding shoes, I was quite surprised that they fit and would be just right if they're worn in. I'm a TTS 37.5 in most designer heels (except for some Louboutin styles when I have to size down) and I do have quite narrow foot.* Unless your feet are more on the wider side*, I'd go for 8.5.



That's why I usually size up in general because I broke my left foot in high school in a sports injury and it didn't quite heal right   I really don't wear heels a ton to begin with since I'm already quite tall. 

I just hate ordering online without being able to try on... I have over a year so maybe one of these days when I'm in Saks they'll have bigger sizes in.


----------



## renee_nyc

Pazdzernika said:


> I did a search but didn't find recent mention of fit.  Anyone have input of sizing 1/2 up, or full size up for the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi pump? It's also known as "Something Blue" - Carrie Bradshaw wore it in the SATC movie. Also, do you know the different options for heel height?  Thanks!


Did you end up getting these? I have the flared 110 mm in 36.5 which of late is TTS for me.  

When I first started wearing his shoes 6-7 years ago I was a 37 and my older pairs are all 37. But lately I've noticed the size 37 Manolos are too big.


----------



## terri_berri

I find the MB Hangisi TTS (in all colors) - I have both the blue and fuschia which are both 4". IMO, I wouldn't be getting them in a shorter heel height as they look way nicer has a higher heel.

For reference, I wear a 39 in both CL and MB and 39 have fitted me well.

Recently, I bought the Swan pumps too, and they too were TTS.


----------



## cmontoya1989

hello lovely ladies!!!

I need your help! Please  

I'm thinking of buying my first pair (or two) of Manolos and I was just wondering how true to size they run? I'm normally a 7.5 and I have a wide foot so sometimes shoes don't fit me comfortably. But I read on another forum that for the Manolo Hangisi heel you could size up and it would fit comfortably
...thoughts?

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=155028469&index=1

and this one too possibly

http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Product-Show?pid=502192192&index=1


----------



## 79Sephora

I have a quick question about these pumps and I'm really hoping someone who owns them can help me out. I'm planning to order these pumps and I'm getting conflicting information on various websites regarding the heel height. If anyone owns these, can you please confirm the height in inches for me? I'm ordering a wedding dress and I need to tell them how high the shoes are except I don't have them yet.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Nico_79

79Sephora said:


> I have a quick question about these pumps and I'm really hoping someone who owns them can help me out. I'm planning to order these pumps and I'm getting conflicting information on various websites regarding the heel height. If anyone owns these, can you please confirm the height in inches for me? I'm ordering a wedding dress and I need to tell them how high the shoes are except I don't have them yet.
> 
> Thanks so much!


It should be 4" heel height.


----------



## terri_berri

The Hangisi comes heights: the flats, 2" and 4"...

2" has a stubby short heel and the 4" is the thin heel... my guess is that you are wanting the 4" for your wedding dress...


----------



## audreylita

They come in various heel heights as you can see here:

http://1508922.com/fall-2013/


----------



## Honeybebe

Does anyone know if the flat version comes in suede? Or satin only?


----------



## audreylita

Honeybebe said:


> Does anyone know if the flat version comes in suede? Or satin only?



The new collection at the boutique in NY only shows them in satin.


----------



## Honeybebe

Thanks Audreylita.  I tried my local boutique and they have them in suede and velvet! So I bought velvet!


----------



## gatorpooh

I ordered these as a backup shoe for my wedding. I was planning on wearing CL's, but I am thinking I want something more comfortable. My mom is worried that the lace in my wedding dress will get caught on the brooch. Has anyone had trouble with this before? I obviously need to go to the bridal shop when they arrive to see if it's an issue. I was just wondering if this is a known problem. I have attached a pic of my dress for reference. There is a satin lining underneath. I think she is worried about it catching when I walk.


----------



## brakefashion

You know what...I think these look more vintage.


----------



## giggetta

I think if you "kick and walk" you can wear your MB easily.


----------



## authenticplease

gatorpooh said:


> I ordered these as a backup shoe for my wedding. I was planning on wearing CL's, but I am thinking I want something more comfortable. My mom is worried that the lace in my wedding dress will get caught on the brooch. Has anyone had trouble with this before? I obviously need to go to the bridal shop when they arrive to see if it's an issue. I was just wondering if this is a known problem. I have attached a pic of my dress for reference. There is a satin lining underneath. I think she is worried about it catching when I walk.



Gorgeous, gatorpooh!  Your dress is stunning and these would be so incredible as a wedding shoe!  Can you try them on with your dress and test them on a carpeted area to see how the brooch works with your dress?

I have the flats and have never had an issue with the brooch catching but I mostly wear them with skinny jeans/leggings. (However I sometimes have mine in a tote with a cashmere/silk scarf so I would have noticed if the brooch caught on my scarf)


----------



## libertygirl

gatorpooh said:


> I ordered these as a backup shoe for my wedding. I was planning on wearing CL's, but I am thinking I want something more comfortable. My mom is worried that the lace in my wedding dress will get caught on the brooch. Has anyone had trouble with this before? I obviously need to go to the bridal shop when they arrive to see if it's an issue. I was just wondering if this is a known problem. I have attached a pic of my dress for reference. There is a satin lining underneath. I think she is worried about it catching when I walk.



You look absolutely stunning in your dress!


----------



## libertygirl

Question for all the ladies that own this shoe - do they fit like regular Manolo Blahniks? I'm usually a 38.5 so hoping this is true for these shoes too!


----------



## gatorpooh

authenticplease said:


> Gorgeous, gatorpooh!  Your dress is stunning and these would be so incredible as a wedding shoe!  Can you try them on with your dress and test them on a carpeted area to see how the brooch works with your dress?
> 
> I have the flats and have never had an issue with the brooch catching but I mostly wear them with skinny jeans/leggings. (However I sometimes have mine in a tote with a cashmere/silk scarf so I would have noticed if the brooch caught on my scarf)



Thank you! I got married two weeks ago and I had no issues with the brooch catching on my dress. They were perfect


----------



## gatorpooh

Thank you!

These were TTS for me. I usually have to go up a 1/2 size in the sandals, but not the pumps.


----------



## libertygirl

gatorpooh said:


> Thank you!
> 
> These were TTS for me. I usually have to go up a 1/2 size in the sandals, but not the pumps.



Perfect, thank you!!


----------



## libertygirl

gatorpooh said:


> Thank you! I got married two weeks ago and I had no issues with the brooch catching on my dress. They were perfect



Oh and congratulations!! I'm sure you looked absolutely stunning


----------



## PursePrincess24

hi ladies, does anyone what colors come in the 70mm height? I see saks has them in blue black & grey but I am dying for the fuschia ones. please let me know if you have any insight, thanks!


----------



## aimond

So I bought the Something Blue flats at last for a song, one problem they only had a size 39 and I really need a 39.5. Am I likely to be able to stretch these shoes? Yes they were a bargain but not a bargain if I'm never going to wear them!


----------



## JetSetGo!

aimond said:


> So I bought the Something Blue flats at last for a song, one problem they only had a size 39 and I really need a 39.5. Am I likely to be able to stretch these shoes? Yes they were a bargain but not a bargain if I'm never going to wear them!



I merged your Q to our Hangisi thread. I would bring them to a cobbler to stretch them for you. Satin is a little tougher than leather but they should give if you are within a half size range.

You may want to try searching "stretch" in this thread for other experiences.


----------



## aimond

JetSetGo! said:


> I merged your Q to our Hangisi thread. I would bring them to a cobbler to stretch them for you. Satin is a little tougher than leather but they should give if you are within a half size range.
> 
> You may want to try searching "stretch" in this thread for other experiences.



Thanks for your help!


----------



## paper_flowers

I just recently started to buy designer shoes and goodness what a slippery slope!! I'm lusting after a pair of these and they'll be my first manolo's!!! Is the emerald green color always available (stock permitting) or is that a color that if it's available, I need to bite the bullet and snatch them up? I'm a standard size 8, so a size 38.5-39 in designer shoes, so it's a size that sells fast. The jewel tones in the hangisi are stunningly beautiful and fun


----------



## Aelfaerie

gatorpooh said:


> I ordered these as a backup shoe for my wedding. I was planning on wearing CL's, but I am thinking I want something more comfortable. My mom is worried that the lace in my wedding dress will get caught on the brooch. Has anyone had trouble with this before? I obviously need to go to the bridal shop when they arrive to see if it's an issue. I was just wondering if this is a known problem. I have attached a pic of my dress for reference. There is a satin lining underneath. I think she is worried about it catching when I walk.



You look beautiful in your wedding dress!


----------



## gatorpooh

Aelfaerie said:


> You look beautiful in your wedding dress!



Thank You


----------



## JetSetGo!

A quick Google search shows current prices of the Hangisi at:

680 GBP (browns)
&#8364;810 (browns)
$965 (saks) or $910 (browns)


----------



## aimond

aimond said:


> So I bought the Something Blue flats at last for a song, one problem they only had a size 39 and I really need a 39.5. Am I likely to be able to stretch these shoes? Yes they were a bargain but not a bargain if I'm never going to wear them!



So after reading about the hairdryer trick, and wearing thick socks I have managed to stretch these shoes. Thought I'd mention it if anyone has the same problem.


----------



## shoepursemomma

happy feet!


----------



## eeBags

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 3056920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy feet!


Congrats! It's gorgeous! I love the colour


----------



## renee_nyc

Evening ladies (or morning depending on what time zone you're in.  I'm on a business trip killing time and thought I'd share a few pics of my Hangisi babies.  I don't have much occasion to wear them nowadays but I still love them so I'll have to make one up


----------



## shoepursemomma

eeBags said:


> Congrats! It's gorgeous! I love the colour




Thank you!


----------



## izumi1460

renee_nyc said:


> Evening ladies (or morning depending on what time zone you're in.  I'm on a business trip killing time and thought I'd share a few pics of my Hangisi babies.  I don't have much occasion to wear them nowadays but I still love them so I'll have to make one up


Such a gorgous color!


----------



## ecofashionnews

Mine


----------



## ecofashionnews

mine! I think they run true to size.


----------



## mila123

which color I should buy black or blue??


----------



## ecofashionnews

Blue is gorgeous but black goes with pretty much any outfits.


----------



## mila123

thank you!!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

I decided to get my first pair of Hangisi and can't figure out which to get!  I tried on the emerald green and fell in love but I'm not sure how much I'd actually wear a green shoe so I've narrowed it to these two.  Which would u pick?  Thanks!


----------



## renee_nyc

I love emerald! The denim looks more like an all-season shoe, the colors on the first one look more spring and summer. Depending on your wardrobe and where you live that might not be an issue though. If it's for the blue color, instead of the denim, why not the classic blue (would be more versatile and dressy, but you can still wear with jeans.)


----------



## LovEmAll

renee_nyc said:


> I love emerald! The denim looks more like an all-season shoe, the colors on the first one look more spring and summer. Depending on your wardrobe and where you live that might not be an issue though. If it's for the blue color, instead of the denim, why not the classic blue (would be more versatile and dressy, but you can still wear with jeans.)



Thanks so much for you response!  The emerald was absolutely beautiful, but as I went through my wardrobe I didn't see how it could work with my closet.  I want to wear them casually with jeans and maybe also with a cute dress to dinner.  What I like about the floral is that it really can go with anything since it has so many colors.  My wardrobe tends to stick to neutrals and solids. What I love about the denim is the juxtaposition of the casual denim and dressy buckle.  I think they would look amazing with any casual outfit, but I am not sure about a more dressy LBD.  The classic blue is not a bad option (I just wanted something really different for my first pair).  Lots to consider!  Thanks again for your input!  Really appreciate it dear


----------



## audreylita

LovEmAll said:


> I decided to get my first pair of Hangisi and can't figure out which to get!  I tried on the emerald green and fell in love but I'm not sure how much I'd actually wear a green shoe so I've narrowed it to these two.  Which would u pick?  Thanks!
> View attachment 3486585
> View attachment 3486586



I vote for the denim.  I have the hangisi in every heel height including flats including florals and almost every satin color and can tell you that I am in love love LOVE with the demin heel, it is the best looking, most comfy and fun shoe of all of them.  I wear the denim more than any of them.  So the denim gets two thumbs up from me!!


----------



## renee_nyc

You can't go wrong with the Hangisi no matter which one you pick it will look great. 

If your wardrobe is mostly solids, a pattern could be fun...although 90% of my wardrobe is solid and I wear patterns sparingly (have to really love it). Denim will give you a ton of range And I agree that the juxtaposition with the buckle is great.



LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much for you response!  The emerald was absolutely beautiful, but as I went through my wardrobe I didn't see how it could work with my closet.  I want to wear them casually with jeans and maybe also with a cute dress to dinner.  What I like about the floral is that it really can go with anything since it has so many colors.  My wardrobe tends to stick to neutrals and solids. What I love about the denim is the juxtaposition of the casual denim and dressy buckle.  I think they would look amazing with any casual outfit, but I am not sure about a more dressy LBD.  The classic blue is not a bad option (I just wanted something really different for my first pair).  Lots to consider!  Thanks again for your input!  Really appreciate it dear


----------



## LovEmAll

audreylita said:


> I vote for the denim.  I have the hangisi in every heel height including flats including florals and almost every satin color and can tell you that I am in love love LOVE with the demin heel, it is the best looking, most comfy and fun shoe of all of them.  I wear the denim more than any of them.  So the denim gets two thumbs up from me!!





renee_nyc said:


> You can't go wrong with the Hangisi no matter which one you pick it will look great.
> 
> If your wardrobe is mostly solids, a pattern could be fun...although 90% of my wardrobe is solid and I wear patterns sparingly (have to really love it). Denim will give you a ton of range And I agree that the juxtaposition with the buckle is great.



Thanks so much for your comments!  I decided to order both so I can see which one I love more and be REALLY strong to return one of them lo.  Will post pics once I get them.  Thanks lovelies!


----------



## LavenderIce

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks so much for your comments!  I decided to order both so I can see which one I love more and be REALLY strong to return one of them lo.  Will post pics once I get them.  Thanks lovelies!



You can also get one in a flat.


----------



## LovEmAll

Well here they are...the most gorgeous shoes ever [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





I still don't know which to keep!  I think the blue jean may be more my style since they are more casual but still undecided.  What do you think?


----------



## renee_nyc

That is really tricky.  If you don't wear patterns much the floral could be fun. But the denim will probably go with more and the buckle pops more against the solid.


----------



## LovEmAll

renee_nyc said:


> That is really tricky.  If you don't wear patterns much the floral could be fun. But the denim will probably go with more and the buckle pops more against the solid.



Thanks...I do wear a lot of solids so the printed ones might be amazing.  I am really considering keeping both!  Lol.


----------



## thecindy

Hi ladies!  Does anyone have the velvet version of the Hangisi?  About to order a pair and can't decide between the classic satin or the velvet ones.  Pro, cons, thoughts? Would love to hear


----------



## LovEmAll

So I wanted to keep both pairs!  But then found these on a great sale so I had to return the other two and keep these.  I'm over the moon with them [emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]


----------



## renee_nyc

LovEmAll said:


> So I wanted to keep both pairs!  But then found these on a great sale so I had to return the other two and keep these.  I'm over the moon with them [emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]
> View attachment 3501344



Amazing - it's like they got combined into one shoe.


----------



## LovEmAll

renee_nyc said:


> Amazing - it's like they got combined into one shoe.



Lol so true!  The perfect one [emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]. Thanks hun!


----------



## BellaV

thecindy said:


> Hi ladies!  Does anyone have the velvet version of the Hangisi?  About to order a pair and can't decide between the classic satin or the velvet ones.  Pro, cons, thoughts? Would love to hear



I've just bought my first pair in velvet and they are divine! I think the fabric and colour depth really enhance the jewelled buckle. I still have my eye on the classic blue satin however. Either way they are joyous shoes so you won't be disappointed whatever you choose [emoji4]


----------



## dido56

Just a warning for those looking at Hangisis on the Nordstrom website - I just received my white lace Hangisis which I ordered for my WEDDING. They fit perfectly and were so beautiful that I almost didn't notice this:

They sent me a USED pair. Whoever had these before me must have literally worn these on a pig farm. They're in perfect condition other than the destroyed sole and some staining on the bottom of the heel.

Not only that, but my size is back-ordered until January 2017 and my wedding is in December. I am beyond disappointed that I spent over $1000 on these and that I will probably end up wearing used shoes on my wedding day.

Do not order from Nordstrom - they obviously have no standards on what they choose to accept as a return and even worse, what they deem acceptable to resell to another customer! These are not cheap shoes. I guess it was my mistake for ordering something so important online.


----------



## JoeyLouis

dido56 said:


> View attachment 3508364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a warning for those looking at Hangisis on the Nordstrom website - I just received my white lace Hangisis which I ordered for my WEDDING. They fit perfectly and were so beautiful that I almost didn't notice this:
> 
> They sent me a USED pair. Whoever had these before me must have literally worn these on a pig farm. They're in perfect condition other than the destroyed sole and some staining on the bottom of the heel.
> 
> Not only that, but my size is back-ordered until January 2017 and my wedding is in December. I am beyond disappointed that I spent over $1000 on these and that I will probably end up wearing used shoes on my wedding day.
> 
> Do not order from Nordstrom - they obviously have no standards on what they choose to accept as a return and even worse, what they deem acceptable to resell to another customer! These are not cheap shoes. I guess it was my mistake for ordering something so important online.



Omg wtf!! Sorry that happened [emoji58]


----------



## LavenderIce

dido56 said:


> View attachment 3508364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a warning for those looking at Hangisis on the Nordstrom website - I just received my white lace Hangisis which I ordered for my WEDDING. They fit perfectly and were so beautiful that I almost didn't notice this:
> 
> They sent me a USED pair. Whoever had these before me must have literally worn these on a pig farm. They're in perfect condition other than the destroyed sole and some staining on the bottom of the heel.
> 
> Not only that, but my size is back-ordered until January 2017 and my wedding is in December. I am beyond disappointed that I spent over $1000 on these and that I will probably end up wearing used shoes on my wedding day.
> 
> Do not order from Nordstrom - they obviously have no standards on what they choose to accept as a return and even worse, what they deem acceptable to resell to another customer! These are not cheap shoes. I guess it was my mistake for ordering something so important online.



Receiving a pair in that condition is not acceptable!  You have to make them send you a new pair or give you a refund.  Nordstrom customer service is usually very good.  There is no way I would keep those, especially for my wedding.  You should see if they could find you a pair from one of their brick and motar locations.  Or, you can check with other MB retailers for another pair.


----------



## renee_nyc

Agree - that is insane! Either you get a new pair or you get a huge discount at a "floor model" price.


----------



## dido56

I am beyond irritated - i've called them and they haven't gotten back to me. The problem is I"m outside of the US and I ordered the shoes to a mail forwarding service. I'll let you guys know they actually ever respond.


----------



## renee_nyc

dido56 said:


> I am beyond irritated - i've called them and they haven't gotten back to me. The problem is I"m outside of the US and I ordered the shoes to a mail forwarding service. I'll let you guys know they actually ever respond.



I think it's time to shame them on instagram & twitter. Sucks, but it seems to be the only way to get some companies' attention these days.


----------



## LovEmAll

dido56 said:


> View attachment 3508364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a warning for those looking at Hangisis on the Nordstrom website - I just received my white lace Hangisis which I ordered for my WEDDING. They fit perfectly and were so beautiful that I almost didn't notice this:
> 
> They sent me a USED pair. Whoever had these before me must have literally worn these on a pig farm. They're in perfect condition other than the destroyed sole and some staining on the bottom of the heel.
> 
> Not only that, but my size is back-ordered until January 2017 and my wedding is in December. I am beyond disappointed that I spent over $1000 on these and that I will probably end up wearing used shoes on my wedding day.
> 
> Do not order from Nordstrom - they obviously have no standards on what they choose to accept as a return and even worse, what they deem acceptable to resell to another customer! These are not cheap shoes. I guess it was my mistake for ordering something so important online.



Omg!  Totally unacceptable. I'm sorry you are going through this and hope you are able to find the perfect pair for your special day.  Tsk tsk on Nordstrom.


----------



## dido56

Just to update all of you  - I did some digging and found Erik Nordstrom's (the co-president of Nordstrom) email. He sent me a very polite email apologizing and saying that my size was out of stock but they were willing to send me a similar pair. I declined since my wedding is next week and asked for a partial refund for agreeing to keep them after paying full price. So not completely a happy ending but at least I have a little closure. Side Note: copying senior executives is always a good idea


----------



## renee_nyc

Well done on the partial refund. I wonder if you could take them to a very high end cobbler and get them to cover the soles (with a thin coat of rubber) to protect them but also so you don't see how dirty they are?


----------



## julemakeup

dido56 said:


> I am beyond irritated - i've called them and they haven't gotten back to me. The problem is I"m outside of the US and I ordered the shoes to a mail forwarding service. I'll let you guys know they actually ever respond.



Do you think it might be a possibility that someone wore them from the mail forwarding service that you used?


----------



## JuneHawk

I had completely forgotten I started this thread!  I still have the shoes, although I have to say I've only worn them once.  I should just get over the "I don't have an occasion!" and just wear them.

I recently bought a pair of floral Hangisi flats while I was in London.  I didn't get a chance to wear them over the summer so I can't wait until next Spring/Summer to wear them.


----------



## crazyforbag

Ladies, what do you use to protect the surface from getting dirty? I have seen the display ones at Nordstrom and they were already dirty. I am thinking to get a pair in the 50mm Hangisi but they were sold out. How does the 70MM fit and are they comfortable? TIA


----------



## goldenfountain

Hi everyone, I'm new to Manolo Blahnik and wanting to get some advice on sizing. I've been looking at the hangisi pumps for both the 70mm and 105mm. On their official website they say that the shoes run 1/2 size large, and recommend ordering 1/2 size down, but on neiman marcus they say the shoes run small (which I think is a very generic assumption for designer shoes). 
I'm a TTS Italy 35 (only italian size of 35 fits me, and designer's IT35 is smaller than US5, that I'm sure) in Valentino and between 4.5 and 5 US for Ferragamo. 

Appreciating your help!! Thanks so much!


----------



## audreylita

goldenfountain said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Manolo Blahnik and wanting to get some advice on sizing. I've been looking at the hangisi pumps for both the 70mm and 105mm. On their official website they say that the shoes run 1/2 size large, and recommend ordering 1/2 size down, but on neiman marcus they say the shoes run small (which I think is a very generic assumption for designer shoes).
> I'm a TTS Italy 35 (only italian size of 35 fits me, and designer's IT35 is smaller than US5, that I'm sure) in Valentino and between 4.5 and 5 US for Ferragamo.
> 
> Appreciating your help!! Thanks so much!


It all depends on the specific shoe.  The hangisi's have been running pretty much true to size.


----------



## audreylita

Just to further complicate my life, the hangisi now comes in linen.


----------



## gatorpooh

goldenfountain said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to Manolo Blahnik and wanting to get some advice on sizing. I've been looking at the hangisi pumps for both the 70mm and 105mm. On their official website they say that the shoes run 1/2 size large, and recommend ordering 1/2 size down, but on neiman marcus they say the shoes run small (which I think is a very generic assumption for designer shoes).
> I'm a TTS Italy 35 (only italian size of 35 fits me, and designer's IT35 is smaller than US5, that I'm sure) in Valentino and between 4.5 and 5 US for Ferragamo.
> 
> Appreciating your help!! Thanks so much!



They run TTS for me. I am a US 8 and wear a 38 in the Hangisi 105mm.


----------



## goldenfountain

audreylita said:


> It all depends on the specific shoe.  The hangisi's have been running pretty much true to size.





gatorpooh said:


> They run TTS for me. I am a US 8 and wear a 38 in the Hangisi 105mm.



Thanks for your insights! I got so confused with the different size reviews on different websites on the Hangisi.
@gatorpooh how comfortable do you find them? I'm deciding between 105mm and 70mm.


----------



## audreylita

goldenfountain said:


> Thanks for your insights! I got so confused with the different size reviews on different websites on the Hangisi.
> @gatorpooh how comfortable do you find them? I'm deciding between 105mm and 70mm.


I own every heel height in a variety of colors and fabrics and they are incredibly comfy.  Even the 4" heel feels amazing.


----------



## goldenfountain

audreylita said:


> I own every heel height in a variety of colors and fabrics and they are incredibly comfy.  Even the 4" heel feels amazing.



Thank you, that's so reassuring to know! I'm a bit nervous about the sizing as I don't have access to try the shoes on in person here, so I have to order them online.


----------



## gatorpooh

goldenfountain said:


> Thanks for your insights! I got so confused with the different size reviews on different websites on the Hangisi.
> @gatorpooh how comfortable do you find them? I'm deciding between 105mm and 70mm.



I think they are very comfortable. I got them for my wedding and was able to wear them the whole evening, which was about 8 hours.


----------



## LavenderIce

I can't wait to join the club!  Waiting on a sale pair to arrive.


----------



## Iluvhaute

LavenderIce said:


> I can't wait to join the club!  Waiting on a sale pair to arrive.


I just ordered my first pair too. Black ones. I hope they fit perfectly and I can wear they for my birthday on New Years!


----------



## OneMoreDay

audreylita said:


> I vote for the denim.  I have the hangisi in every heel height including flats including florals and almost every satin color and can tell you that I am in love love LOVE with the demin heel, it is the best looking, most comfy and fun shoe of all of them.  I wear the denim more than any of them.  So the denim gets two thumbs up from me!!


Hello!  I'm really tempted to get a pair of denim Hangisi in the 2.75" inch. I'm trying to get as much use as I can so they have to be really comfy to last a few hours. Which height did you get? Also, based on pictures on the Barney's site, it seems the denim on the 4" and the 2.75" are two different shades (the latter is a darker denim). I tend to wear black jeans. I don't think I want too much contrast but the lighter denim is so cool.


----------



## audreylita

It's the lighting.  I have it in both heel heights including
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 the flats and the denim is identical with all of them.  I'll attach a less than perfect shot here to show you.


----------



## audreylita

And my lighting is less than perfect as well (including my unloading skills!)


----------



## OneMoreDay

audreylita said:


> It's the lighting.  I have it in both heel heights including
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559295
> View attachment 3559295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the flats and the denim is identical with all of them.  I'll attach a less than perfect shot here to show you.


Wow! Thanks for sharing! I guess that makes it harder to choose in a way because both are the same shade. I haven't worn 4" in ages so I'm worried how much use I'll get if I go for those.


----------



## purpleggplant

Hi all,
I'm new here so I hope I'm not asking a repeated question. Anyway, I was at Nordstrom mid December trying on the blue satin hangisi 4in. The sales associate said that Nordstrom was price matching for that weekend, I had just missed it by a day. She said they were price matching Neiman Marcus for 30% and that the blue was included and it's never been done before. My question is, did anyone catch this sale? I was in a rush so I didn't further ask questions since I had missed the sale. I'm hoping if the classic colors go on sale, then maybe I'll be able to catch a pair on sale in the future.


----------



## goldenfountain

Is there a recent price increase for the Hangisi pumps? Just before the new year I saw the price on MB's website for them were just less than US $800, but now has creeped up to > $900  wondering if there's something with the exchange rate or if there's a new year's price increase >< now it's even more expensive then the Valentino rockstud heeels!


----------



## msPing

Hi hi hi!!!
Any place I can authenticate hangisi shoes???


----------



## SandySummer

Hello all, what is the price of the Hangisi 105mm and 70mm in Europe? I  am looking to purchase a pair here in the US but will be traveling to Europe next month. I can wait if there is significant savings. I will either be in London or Paris.


----------



## barbie_86

SandySummer said:


> Hello all, what is the price of the Hangisi 105mm and 70mm in Europe? I  am looking to purchase a pair here in the US but will be traveling to Europe next month. I can wait if there is significant savings. I will either be in London or Paris.



The retailers I've checked (Harrods, Harvey Nics, MB) have both heights from £745.


----------



## SandySummer

barbie_86 said:


> The retailers I've checked (Harrods, Harvey Nics, MB) have both heights from £745.



Thanks!


----------



## demicouture

The Hangisi flats are my absolute favourite shoes in my closet. I favour them every time over any of my heels...
Will have to post a pic soon of my little collection


----------



## Mrsgwilliams

I'm hoping to own a pair soon! I already see these shoes are gonna be a problem because I have my eye on about 3 of them...


----------



## gatorpooh

Throwback to almost 2 years ago on my wedding day. My ceremony was outside so my beautiful Hangisis got a little beat up. I am shipping them off to Santana Creative tomorrow for a little TLC. They are miracle workers! Can't wait to wear them again!!!


----------



## goldenfountain

I've finally purchased my first Hangisi pair in black 105mm height. Thought I'd give my experience in sizing here for anyone looking for sizing advice (similarly to me when I was looking up reviews when buying mine). 
Consistent with MB's official website's sizing advice, they do run 1/2 sz big. I'm a TTS 35 (Italian), and should've got the 34.5 but luisaviaroma had such a good discount last week and 35 was the smallest size in hangisi they carried.  On receiving the shoes today (just 10' ago actually) I felt slightly pumped out seeing the gap - about my pinky tip's width, so my left foot can slip out if I walk really fast (which i hope i won't have to!). Anyway, I think it's workable, given the heel height, I normally insert insoles and jelly pads in for extra comfort anyway, so hopefully that'll my feet fit.
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## duckyducky

gatorpooh said:


> Throwback to almost 2 years ago on my wedding day. My ceremony was outside so my beautiful Hangisis got a little beat up. I am shipping them off to Santana Creative tomorrow for a little TLC. They are miracle workers! Can't wait to wear them again!!!
> View attachment 3624069



so gorgeous. looks great on you 

x


----------



## Nycgal646

so glad i found this forum! I need some advice 

I just scored a pair of 115mm Cobalt Hangisis (size 40) on sale at Neiman for $270 (retail $965). I knew that the 115mm would likely be very high and not comfy but its free returns, so I figure I'll decide when I get them. So the shoes are gorgeous but they are high and somewhat hard to walk in. For reference, I wear high heels a lot and have a few pairs of the Louboutin Pigalle 100mm, which are pretty comfortable for me to walk in. I've tried the So Kate, which is 120" and I cant even take a step in them. This is my first pair of Manolos and I've heard they are much more comfortable than Loubs in general. Should I just keep these Hangisis even though the heel is so high just because I got them on an amazing sale? Or should I just return them because after 30 minutes I'll be dying? Does anyone here have the 115? Does the pitch become more comfortable with time?


----------



## audreylita

Nycgal646 said:


> so glad i found this forum! I need some advice
> 
> I just scored a pair of 115mm Cobalt Hangisis (size 40) on sale at Neiman for $270 (retail $965). I knew that the 115mm would likely be very high and not comfy but its free returns, so I figure I'll decide when I get them. So the shoes are gorgeous but they are high and somewhat hard to walk in. For reference, I wear high heels a lot and have a few pairs of the Louboutin Pigalle 100mm, which are pretty comfortable for me to walk in. I've tried the So Kate, which is 120" and I cant even take a step in them. This is my first pair of Manolos and I've heard they are much more comfortable than Loubs in general. Should I just keep these Hangisis even though the heel is so high just because I got them on an amazing sale? Or should I just return them because after 30 minutes I'll be dying? Does anyone here have the 115? Does the pitch become more comfortable with time?



If you can navigate in them then you should keep them, that price is unbelievable for a new pair of hangisi's.  They could be what I call dinner shoes, shoes you to out to eat in so you're mostly sitting.


----------



## renee_nyc

I wore them for my wedding. They are probably the most comfortable pair of shoes you will get at that height, but damn, they are tall! They are way more comfy than Louboutins though. 

That's my way of saying, keep them.



Nycgal646 said:


> so glad i found this forum! I need some advice
> 
> I just scored a pair of 115mm Cobalt Hangisis (size 40) on sale at Neiman for $270 (retail $965). I knew that the 115mm would likely be very high and not comfy but its free returns, so I figure I'll decide when I get them. So the shoes are gorgeous but they are high and somewhat hard to walk in. For reference, I wear high heels a lot and have a few pairs of the Louboutin Pigalle 100mm, which are pretty comfortable for me to walk in. I've tried the So Kate, which is 120" and I cant even take a step in them. This is my first pair of Manolos and I've heard they are much more comfortable than Loubs in general. Should I just keep these Hangisis even though the heel is so high just because I got them on an amazing sale? Or should I just return them because after 30 minutes I'll be dying? Does anyone here have the 115? Does the pitch become more comfortable with time?


----------



## legaldiva

I need those mid heel denim Hangisi--LIKE NOBODY'S BUSINESS!!!!!


----------



## maha khan

*WHAT WOULD YOU DO??

I've just ordered to he gorgeous cobalt blue Hangisi at 10% off and the black Nadira at 25% off...I can only keep one! I know this is a Hangisi lovers thread - and I am one - but looking at the discounts and them both being gorgeous shoes, WWYD??

Xxx*


----------



## audreylita

maha khan said:


> *WHAT WOULD YOU DO??
> 
> I've just ordered to he gorgeous cobalt blue Hangisi at 10% off and the black Nadira at 25% off...I can only keep one! I know this is a Hangisi lovers thread - and I am one - but looking at the discounts and them both being gorgeous shoes, WWYD??
> 
> Xxx*


I own both styles and find the hangisi to be much more comfortable.


----------



## Montsouris

BellaV said:


> I've just bought my first pair in velvet and they are divine! I think the fabric and colour depth really enhance the jewelled buckle. I still have my eye on the classic blue satin however. Either way they are joyous shoes so you won't be disappointed whatever you choose [emoji4]


Hello Hangisi Lovers, I am considering my first pair of Hangisis in black velvet in 4 inch but in my country, they only have them available in satin so would have to order them online. I was planning to go to the store for the right size so for those who may own or tried on both; do you have the same size in the satin and velvet version? Many thanks for your help!


----------



## L etoile

Has anyone purchased the emerald ones? I have the classic blue ones and also a multicolor floral pair, but I've been eyeing the emerald for a year or so.


----------



## maruko101

I've been eyeing for emerald/green hangisi too, but I think I'd prefer velvet over satin for this color.


----------



## Lisa-SH

I wear this pair of Hangisi at work, kitten heel, very comfortable.


----------



## dolphingirl

Anyone here can recommend a SA at Saks, NM or Barneys?  I would love to get some more Hangisi.  Thank you.


----------



## sophiebrown

Hi Hangisi lovers,

I need help authenticating these cobalt blue Hangisis. It is my first pair I'd like to try before investing in brand new ones. Thanks 

Here is the link

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blah...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

please help. thanks


----------



## audreylita

sophiebrown said:


> Hi Hangisi lovers,
> 
> I need help authenticating these cobalt blue Hangisis. It is my first pair I'd like to try before investing in brand new ones. Thanks
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-40-Cobalt-Blue-/192174130791?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=7Kpnyjf2Zv8eHLIYaEny35R1hto%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> please help. thanks



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-661


----------



## meowmeow94

I love these Manolos  my first pair is pastel pink!
I'm debating getting a second pair but I'm quite stuck dont know if I should get the 4 inches or flats. Flats is more practical but heels are too pretty! 
Flats I would get black or dark grey
Heels I'm thinking about champagne,red or white
What you ladies think? 
Here is my pink shoes btw!


----------



## audreylita

meowmeow94 said:


> I love these Manolos  my first pair is pastel pink!
> I'm debating getting a second pair but I'm quite stuck dont know if I should get the 4 inches or flats. Flats is more practical but heels are too pretty!
> Flats I would get black or dark grey
> Heels I'm thinking about champagne,red or white
> What you ladies think?
> Here is my pink shoes btw!


I vote for champagne heels.  I have them and they get the most use next to the denim hangisi heels.   I mostly wear flats but with these I always make an exception.


----------



## ipekkeles

i love my hangisi flats but maybe i should have sized a half size up...


----------



## Marionettes

ipekkeles said:


> i love my hangisi flats but maybe i should have sized a half size up...
> 
> View attachment 3716385



I am looking to buying my first pair of Hangisi flats. For heels I wear 39.5, should I go half size up to 40 for flats? TIA x


----------



## sarhaanaa

I just ordered my first pair of Hangisi from Bergdorf for $482 on sale! But the website didn't show any picture of the color I purchased (medium green), anyone know what color exactly is medium green? I can't seem to find much info on it. Hopefully it's something wearable with different color outfits


----------



## audreylita

Technically not a hangisi but a shoe from the new men's line.  This one called the Carlton.


----------



## pinkx3x3

sophiebrown said:


> Hi Hangisi lovers,
> 
> I need help authenticating these cobalt blue Hangisis. It is my first pair I'd like to try before investing in brand new ones. Thanks
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-40-Cobalt-Blue-/192174130791?ul_noapp=true&nma=true&si=7Kpnyjf2Zv8eHLIYaEny35R1hto%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557
> 
> please help. thanks



They don't  look right to me, but just from personal experience, better to ask authenticator for help.


----------



## audreylita

pinkx3x3 said:


> They don't  look right to me, but just from personal experience, better to ask authenticator for help.


Authentication was directed to the correct page in the post following her request.


----------



## anniepersian

ADVICE needed! please 

I have a pair of Hangis's in fuscia pink satin on hold in Harrods, they are on sale for £521.50 but I will be getting a 20 percent discount on top of that due to a friends staff discount, making them £417.20

When I reserved them, they were perfect-however I went instore to try them on again-and there was a dark patch right on the toe! they took it away to "clean" aka magic eraser
but you can kinda see the faded dark patch if you look very closely.

Would you still buy them?


----------



## Miss Al

What is your favourite color? I like the royal blue and dark grey.


----------



## audreylita

Really loving these new tweed hangisi's.


----------



## LavenderIce

Nice to see there are tweed ones coming out.  Maybe I'll finally have a pair.  I tend to avoid satin shoes.


----------



## L etoile

Those emerald tweed ones are to die for!


----------



## audreylita

Two new ones, red leather and black velvet flats.  Love!


----------



## Brigitte031

The black velvet looks sooooo dreamy!!


----------



## audreylita

I just got a pair of the new gray flannel hangisi's and have to send them back.  They are running small, I'm a true 38 and the toe box is very short and narrow.  I'm a 38 in every other hangisi but this flannel one seems to be cut a little differently.  I'm going to go for the 38 1/2.


----------



## L etoile

audreylita said:


> Two new ones, red leather and black velvet flats.  Love!
> 
> View attachment 3808333
> View attachment 3808334



Love the red leather! Where did you see these? I didn't see them on the MB site.


----------



## Ljlj

audreylita said:


> Two new ones, red leather and black velvet flats.  Love!
> 
> View attachment 3808333
> View attachment 3808334



[emoji7]that red!


----------



## PursePassionLV

audreylita said:


> Really loving these new tweed hangisi's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3796516
> View attachment 3796517
> View attachment 3796518
> View attachment 3796519



Nooooo waaaay!!!! Curses!! There go my no spend days! [emoji23] I adore hangisi but the silk always held me back. Not anymore....


----------



## audreylita

L etoile said:


> Love the red leather! Where did you see these? I didn't see them on the MB site.


https://www.manoloblahnik.com/gb/products/hangisiflat-12246226


----------



## NerdyNinja

Does anyone know if the emerald satin 105 is still available? Everywhere I look they are sold out and I'm dying for a pair!


----------



## audreylita

NerdyNinja said:


> Does anyone know if the emerald satin 105 is still available? Everywhere I look they are sold out and I'm dying for a pair!


They're on the Saks and Nordstrom websites and also on the MB boutique website in Manhattan.


----------



## NerdyNinja

audreylita said:


> They're on the Saks and Nordstrom websites and also on the MB boutique website in Manhattan.


Thanks. Saks and Nordstrom have been sold out of my size for months and I was sure if the ones on the MB site were the emerald as there appears to have been several greens made.


----------



## yazj42

Hello everyone! I just purchased some light pink HANGISI heels for my brothers wedding. I got them on sale at Saks for 675. However, I still think that’s quite a sum of money to spend on satin shoes and am worried about wear and tear. I know they are special occasion shoes and I would take care of them, but am still worried about stains. Has anyone ever used a fabric spray on satin shoes?


----------



## fawnhagh

Dear all, I just got a pair of Hangisi 5cm heels from Harrods last weekend but now I’m a bit unsure about the size. I’m usually between 36.5 and 37 and when I tried in store 36.5 fit better so I got them. Now when I try them again at home they kind of hurt my feet a bit - not the length but think because the model is quite narrow. 

Should I go for half a size up (which is not easy as I don’t live in UK and my country has no manolo) or can I try to expand the shoes a bit (would it damage the shoes as they are satin?) 

Any advice is appreciated! Thanks!!


----------



## Shoecrazy777

I bought these over the summer. Soooo much more glittery and beautiful in person than they looked online and in pictures


----------



## LavenderIce

Shoecrazy777 said:


> View attachment 3909313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these over the summer. Soooo much more glittery and beautiful in person than they looked online and in pictures



Congrats! They really are sparkly in person.


----------



## channar

Shoecrazy777 said:


> View attachment 3909313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these over the summer. Soooo much more glittery and beautiful in person than they looked online and in pictures



These are very beautiful ! Congrats ! 
Do they ever go on sale ?


----------



## purpleggplant

channar said:


> These are very beautiful ! Congrats !
> Do they ever go on sale ?


Only seasonal colors go on sale and they go quickly. But you can always snag a classic pair from neiman Marcus or Saks cause they always have discounts like $100 off 700, $250 off 1000 or giftcards for gift with purchases.


----------



## channar

thank you, purpleggplant. So I guess they are part of the classic. Right?  I have been checking them for last couple months. I just got 3 pair of seasonals hangisi from Saks, Neiman Marcus and Barneys, but my eyes are on these one as well.  They are very beautiful and better spot resistant then satin.


----------



## channar

Could anyone please  help me to figure out the heel description. 
I'm looking at Barneys site silver hangisi  and it says:

3.5"/90mm heel (approximately)  
https://www.barneys.com/product/manolo-blahnik-hangisi-pumps-504715746.html 
I'm looking at Neiman Marcus's site I believe for exact same shoes  (105mm) and it says:

4.2" covered heel
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Manolo-...9510479&cmCat=search&isDepictionRedirect=true

Is this same shoes? 
The difference in the heel is pretty significant. I would rather get 3.5" but if its same shoe then I better get at NM while they have $25 off promotion .


----------



## L etoile

channar said:


> Could anyone please  help me to figure out the heel description.
> I'm looking at Barneys site silver hangisi  and it says:
> 
> 3.5"/90mm heel (approximately)
> https://www.barneys.com/product/manolo-blahnik-hangisi-pumps-504715746.html
> I'm looking at Neiman Marcus's site I believe for exact same shoes  (105mm) and it says:
> 
> 4.2" covered heel
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Manolo-Blahnik-Hangisi-Printed-Fabric-105mm-Pump/prod199510479/p.prod?icid=&searchType=MAIN&rte=/search.jsp?from=brSearch&request_type=search&search_type=keyword&q=NMF18_X3S3C&eItemId=prod199510479&cmCat=search&isDepictionRedirect=true
> 
> Is this same shoes?
> The difference in the heel is pretty significant. I would rather get 3.5" but if its same shoe then I better get at NM while they have $25 off promotion .



There are a few different heel heights, i.e. 70, 90, 105mm.


----------



## channar

Thank you, L etoile. I guess they are two different models.


----------



## odette57

I just got myself a pair of grey flats. I am usually a 37 but this pair seem to be half a size bigger. Here it is compared to my blue. Difference might not be too obvious in the pic but grey is definitely bigger even though both are 37. Is this size difference common? I will probably just keep it and work with it since it took me a while to track the color in my size.


----------



## LavenderIce

odette57 said:


> I just got myself a pair of grey flats. I am usually a 37 but this pair seem to be half a size bigger. Here it is compared to my blue. Difference might not be too obvious in the pic but grey is definitely bigger even though both are 37. Is this size difference common? I will probably just keep it and work with it since it took me a while to track the color in my size.



They're beautiful!  I hope you can make the grey work.


----------



## audreylita

odette57 said:


> I just got myself a pair of grey flats. I am usually a 37 but this pair seem to be half a size bigger. Here it is compared to my blue. Difference might not be too obvious in the pic but grey is definitely bigger even though both are 37. Is this size difference common? I will probably just keep it and work with it since it took me a while to track the color in my size.


I've been buying Manolo's shoes for ages and there are nuances sometimes in sizing with some shoes.  I also own hangisi flats and have them in different sizes too, although my hangisi heels are all true to size.  Go figure.


----------



## odette57

audreylita said:


> I've been buying Manolo's shoes for ages and there are nuances sometimes in sizing with some shoes.  I also own hangisi flats and have them in different sizes too, although my hangisi heels are all true to size.  Go figure.


Yeah I was afraid to return it for a 36.5 because it might be true to size then it will be small on me. I bought it online from saks, even the blue one which fits perfectly . I guess trial and error then.


----------



## Mygen

Hi ladies, I really need your help for confirming whether the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi are authentic or not. I bought them from a seller from Vestiare Collective.  However, I have compared with my other pair - and it just does not seem right.

I hope someone can help.

Thanks in advance. I tried to stop the order with these pumps but Vestiare Collective ignored my request.


----------



## audreylita

Mygen said:


> Hi ladies, I really need your help for confirming whether the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi are authentic or not. I bought them from a seller from Vestiare Collective.  However, I have compared with my other pair - and it just does not seem right.
> 
> I hope someone can help.
> 
> Thanks in advance. I tried to stop the order with these pumps but Vestiare Collective ignored my request.


Please move this to the shoe authentication thread.  Thanks.  

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-698


----------



## Cammiecam

So my Hangisi arrived ✨✨✨


----------



## Cammiecam

Here are the pics.

They're so much prettier in real life. ✨✨✨


----------



## Cammiecam

Just got a pair and I'm also looking for protector spray ✨❤️


----------



## Privik

Cammiecam said:


> Here are the pics.
> 
> They're so much prettier in real life. ✨✨✨



I am not a fan of pink in general but OH MY! These beauties sold me, they are just gorgeous! Cograts

I recently got a pair of grey lace Hangisi and I feel the pic doesn't do justice to them, you have to see them in person, they sparkle like crazy


----------



## sarhaanaa

What do u guys think about these hangisi? Got them from bergdorf for 590ish, they r gorgeous but not sure how practical they are. Any outfit ideas?


----------



## LavenderIce

sarhaanaa said:


> What do u guys think about these hangisi? Got them from bergdorf for 590ish, they r gorgeous but not sure how practical they are. Any outfit ideas?



I like them!  The Hangisi are gorgeous no matter what price you pay, no matter the heel height, color or fabric.  I had a pair of Louboutins in that color and I'd wear either black or navy with them.  I'd keep the outfit simple and neutral and let the shoes pop.


----------



## audreylita

sarhaanaa said:


> What do u guys think about these hangisi? Got them from bergdorf for 590ish, they r gorgeous but not sure how practical they are. Any outfit ideas?


I am a total black person and really don't wear color except with shoes and purses on occasion.  This shade of green is one of my favorites, I actually painted one of my bathrooms in this exact color.  I would own those shoes in a New York minute if I could find them.  And yellow, too.  A bright pop of color on the feet is fabulous.


----------



## Privik

sarhaanaa said:


> What do u guys think about these hangisi? Got them from bergdorf for 590ish, they r gorgeous but not sure how practical they are. Any outfit ideas?



I think this is more of a spring, summer color but I would wear it all year around You can pair them with a simple white top and black or any dark color skinny jeans. These would also look great with a jumpsuit or a black dress


----------



## RackFanatic

sarhaanaa said:


> What do u guys think about these hangisi? Got them from bergdorf for 590ish, they r gorgeous but not sure how practical they are. Any outfit ideas?



Gorgeous color [emoji172]


----------



## cherie05

Does anyone have any insight on the wear and tear of the lace Hangisis?


----------



## Curlx

Hi everyone. I purchased a pair of the Hangisi flats (pink lurex) on sale. They came with imperfections on both shoes. Would this bother you? I am on the fence whether to keep or return them. Thank you!


----------



## purpleggplant

Curlx said:


> Hi everyone. I purchased a pair of the Hangisi flats (pink lurex) on sale. They came with imperfections on both shoes. Would this bother you? I am on the fence whether to keep or return them. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3951527
> 
> View attachment 3951524
> View attachment 3951525
> View attachment 3951526
> View attachment 3951527


Would the store offer a damage discount?


----------



## audreylita

Curlx said:


> Hi everyone. I purchased a pair of the Hangisi flats (pink lurex) on sale. They came with imperfections on both shoes. Would this bother you? I am on the fence whether to keep or return them. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3951527
> 
> View attachment 3951524
> View attachment 3951525
> View attachment 3951526
> View attachment 3951527


I personally would keep them.  No one will see that when you're wearing the shoe.  I assume you got a nice discount because they were on sale.


----------



## Curlx

Thank you for your help. The spots on the back won't be visible. I am more worried about the spot on the front. I got them on sale.  We'll see if the shop offers a further discount.


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

I’m sorry if this has been asked before, but I couldn’t find it anywhere. 
Are the cuttings between Hangisi and Nadira same? I’m a size 35 for Hangisi, not sure if I’d wear 35, too for Nadira. 
And what about Hangisi and BB pumps?
Thank you in advance


----------



## LavenderIce

WhiteSnowBear said:


> I’m sorry if this has been asked before, but I couldn’t find it anywhere.
> Are the cuttings between Hangisi and Nadira same? I’m a size 35 for Hangisi, not sure if I’d wear 35, too for Nadira.
> And what about Hangisi and BB pumps?
> Thank you in advance



I've only tried Hangisi and BB in the 105mm heel height.  I'm a half size up in the Hangisi.


----------



## audreylita

WhiteSnowBear said:


> I’m sorry if this has been asked before, but I couldn’t find it anywhere.
> Are the cuttings between Hangisi and Nadira same? I’m a size 35 for Hangisi, not sure if I’d wear 35, too for Nadira.
> And what about Hangisi and BB pumps?
> Thank you in advance


I have a first generation Nadira 70 mm and Hangisi in 70, 90 and 105 mm.  The Nadira is a pointy toe box and the Hangisi not so much so.  I'm a 38 in all of them.  First generation Hangisi I went up a half size because it was pointy but that toe box has changed slightly and is more forgiving and so I'm true to size. 

And the BB is pointy like the Nadira in one version in which I'm also 38 but the BB also came in an almond toe which for me was more comfy but also was a 38 in that as well.  And for some reason I had to go up a half size in the lower the heel in the BB.  I don't know if he makes the almond toe anymore, he personally didn't like it so may have discontinued that toe style. 

So this all depends on if you're buying new or pre-owned.


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

LavenderIce said:


> I've only tried Hangisi and BB in the 105mm heel height.  I'm a half size up in the Hangisi.


Thanks a lot


----------



## WhiteSnowBear

audreylita said:


> I have a first generation Nadira 70 mm and Hangisi in 70, 90 and 105 mm.  The Nadira is a pointy toe box and the Hangisi not so much so.  I'm a 38 in all of them.  First generation Hangisi I went up a half size because it was pointy but that toe box has changed slightly and is more forgiving and so I'm true to size.
> 
> And the BB is pointy like the Nadira in one version in which I'm also 38 but the BB also came in an almond toe which for me was more comfy but also was a 38 in that as well.  And for some reason I had to go up a half size in the lower the heel in the BB.  I don't know if he makes the almond toe anymore, he personally didn't like it so may have discontinued that toe style.
> 
> So this all depends on if you're buying new or pre-owned.


Wow, thank you so much.... that’s very detailed and informative, really appreciate it. Very helpful for all Manolo lovers here.


----------



## Fonusha

I would like to purchase Manolo's BB suede 105mm, but I am not secure what number to order. I am wearing Italian size 40, and my feet are 25.5cm long. Should I go for 39, 39.5 or 40?


----------



## StephyLe

I'm currently dying for a pair of the Hangisi in blush pink but I can only find it in 115mm heels on Neiman Marcus.. does anybody know where I can get the blush pink in the 90mm or 70mm?


----------



## odette57

odette57 said:


> I just got myself a pair of grey flats. I am usually a 37 but this pair seem to be half a size bigger. Here it is compared to my blue. Difference might not be too obvious in the pic but grey is definitely bigger even though both are 37. Is this size difference common? I will probably just keep it and work with it since it took me a while to track the color in my size.


So I currently have these 2. I’m thinking of getting another one. I’m thinking of the denim but is it too similar to the blue? Should I just get the red instead? Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

odette57 said:


> So I currently have these 2. I’m thinking of getting another one. I’m thinking of the denim but is it too similar to the blue? Should I just get the red instead? Thanks!


The denim are absolutely amazing and have become my favorite color.  I have it in 2 heel heights plus the flat, seriously it really is that great!  I wear them with everything.


----------



## Privik

StephyLe said:


> I'm currently dying for a pair of the Hangisi in blush pink but I can only find it in 115mm heels on Neiman Marcus.. does anybody know where I can get the blush pink in the 90mm or 70mm?


I am not sure what size you are looking for but Nordstorm has blush in 70mm


----------



## Privik

I got the flats in green and Gray lace ones in 100mm. I think they are both absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## bpreston2

Hi Ladies!  Question for you on sizing.  I recently picked-up the blue SATC Hangisi (115mm) and absolutely LOVE them.  I purchased the size 37 and the size 37.5.  The 37 fits great in length but is quite tight in the toe box.  The 37.5 feels comfortable in the toe box but may be a teeny bit big in length...  Do these stretch out at all?  I don't know if I am better off keeping the 37 and trying to get the toe box to stretch, or keeping the 37.5 (which are more comfortable right now for sure) and putting a toe pad in them if my feet start to slide down with wear...  Any thoughts??  Thank you so much!


----------



## audreylita

bpreston2 said:


> Hi Ladies!  Question for you on sizing.  I recently picked-up the blue SATC Hangisi (115mm) and absolutely LOVE them.  I purchased the size 37 and the size 37.5.  The 37 fits great in length but is quite tight in the toe box.  The 37.5 feels comfortable in the toe box but may be a teeny bit big in length...  Do these stretch out at all?  I don't know if I am better off keeping the 37 and trying to get the toe box to stretch, or keeping the 37.5 (which are more comfortable right now for sure) and putting a toe pad in them if my feet start to slide down with wear...  Any thoughts??  Thank you so much!


For me, with any shoe, I always go for the one that is more comfortable.  You can always add toe pads or inserts to take up the slack.


----------



## odette57

audreylita said:


> The denim are absolutely amazing and have become my favorite color.  I have it in 2 heel heights plus the flat, seriously it really is that great!  I wear them with everything.


Thanks for the enabling! I got the denim.


----------



## odette57

bpreston2 said:


> Hi Ladies!  Question for you on sizing.  I recently picked-up the blue SATC Hangisi (115mm) and absolutely LOVE them.  I purchased the size 37 and the size 37.5.  The 37 fits great in length but is quite tight in the toe box.  The 37.5 feels comfortable in the toe box but may be a teeny bit big in length...  Do these stretch out at all?  I don't know if I am better off keeping the 37 and trying to get the toe box to stretch, or keeping the 37.5 (which are more comfortable right now for sure) and putting a toe pad in them if my feet start to slide down with wear...  Any thoughts??  Thank you so much!


I posted a few weeks back about receiving a gray flat hangisi in 37 but is a tad long on me. I ended up keeping it and use it with a shoe insert. Makes the shoe fit nicely and makes it a lot more comfortable on my soles.


----------



## Privik

odette57 said:


> Thanks for the enabling! I got the denim.


So beautiful I think these look much easier to maintain compare to the satin ones. Congrats! Enjoy them


----------



## odette57

Privik said:


> So beautiful I think these look much easier to maintain compare to the satin ones. Congrats! Enjoy them


Thank you!  I think I agree with you, the material is little less high maintenance compared to the satin ones, but all are just as pretty!


----------



## Alliiccee

Hi all,
Last night, I scored a beautiful pair of these Manolo Hangisi’s half off. However, I’ve never owned one before so I’m just wondering if any of you have these and know how they fit?

Thanks!!


----------



## purpleggplant

Alliiccee said:


> Hi all,
> Last night, I scored a beautiful pair of these Manolo Hangisi’s half off. However, I’ve never owned one before so I’m just wondering if any of you have these and know how they fit?
> 
> Thanks!!



Oh my gosh! They are beautiful! You are so lucky!!!!


----------



## Alliiccee

purpleggplant said:


> Oh my gosh! They are beautiful! You are so lucky!!!!



Thanks so much! I thought it was a good deal haha so I jumped for it!


----------



## Privik

purpleggplant said:


> Oh my gosh! They are beautiful! You are so lucky!!!!



Congrats! A couple months ago I got the same style half off  but in grey color. My normal size is 7.5, depending on a style or designer sometimes I take size 38. I got these Manolos in 37.5 and it fits perfect!


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Hello wonderful ladies..

I've been eyeing the Hangisi for a long time now, i just can't decide the heel height. My husband is only 2 inches taller than me so i always wear flats. He doesn't have any issue with me wearing high heels but i'm not usually comfortable wearing too high.

ANYWAAY, I'm still contemplating if I'll get Hangisi Flat or the 70mm heels??

ALSSOOO, I already own Valentino Rockstuds flats in nude poudre. I'm also undecided if I should get the Blue or Champagne?? I'm also thinking of the Dark Grey..

DECISIONS!! DECISIONS! DECISIONS!

Thanks In Advance with your wonderful suggestions ladies. Can't wait to her from you.


----------



## audreylita

MrsGlamorous said:


> Hello wonderful ladies..
> 
> I've been eyeing the Hangisi for a long time now, i just can't decide the heel height. My husband is only 2 inches taller than me so i always wear flats. He doesn't have any issue with me wearing high heels but i'm not usually comfortable wearing too high.
> 
> ANYWAAY, I'm still contemplating if I'll get Hangisi Flat or the 70mm heels??
> 
> ALSSOOO, I already own Valentino Rockstuds flats in nude poudre. I'm also undecided if I should get the Blue or Champagne?? I'm also thinking of the Dark Grey..
> 
> DECISIONS!! DECISIONS! DECISIONS!
> 
> Thanks In Advance with your wonderful suggestions ladies. Can't wait to her from you.


My vote is for the 70 mm in champagne.  The color will go with everything (I rarely wear my blue ones) and I personally feel this shoe looks much better in a heel.


----------



## MomStyle

Hi, fellow Hangisi fans!  Quick question--what is the difference between the colors Beige and Champagne?  I'm Chinese American and it's difficult to tell the difference between the colors on the computer screen--I'd like the color that matches my skintone as much as possible (and I do not live near a store that sells the shoe).  Thanks in advance!


----------



## audreylita

MomStyle said:


> Hi, fellow Hangisi fans!  Quick question--what is the difference between the colors Beige and Champagne?  I'm Chinese American and it's difficult to tell the difference between the colors on the computer screen--I'd like the color that matches my skintone as much as possible (and I do not live near a store that sells the shoe).  Thanks in advance!



I'm white with Italian olive skin.  I wear Shiseido make-up, the undertones of that brand work better for me than the American brands.   I own both the champagne and beige hangisi's and the champagne are lighter and really more of a match for a blond hair blue eyed skin tone.  The beige is a bit darker and for me much more of a skin tone match, not dead on but close enough.  

Hope that maybe helps a little.


----------



## MomStyle

audreylita said:


> I'm white with Italian olive skin.  I wear Shiseido make-up, the undertones of that brand work better for me than the American brands.   I own both the champagne and beige hangisi's and the champagne are lighter and really more of a match for a blond hair blue eyed skin tone.  The beige is a bit darker and for me much more of a skin tone match, not dead on but close enough.
> 
> Hope that maybe helps a little.



Thanks so much!


----------



## KDB

Hi! I have recently fallen in love with hagasi! It is so hard to choose a color! 
Can you ladies help me choose? I’ve narrowed it down to these 3....i know i want 70mm so they are wearable. My husband likes dark grey. I like black. But summer is here so i was thinking of silver...omg so hard to choose. 
I appreciate any tips or advice. 
Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

KDB said:


> Hi! I have recently fallen in love with hagasi! It is so hard to choose a color!
> Can you ladies help me choose? I’ve narrowed it down to these 3....i know i want 70mm so they are wearable. My husband likes dark grey. I like black. But summer is here so i was thinking of silver...omg so hard to choose.
> I appreciate any tips or advice.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048925
> View attachment 4048926


I wear mine mostly with jeans and prefer a gray or nude color more than the black, although I do wear mostly black shoes with jeans, I find the hangisi looks better in something lighter.  I have the hangisi in black and don't wear them as often as the lighter ones.


----------



## KDB

audreylita said:


> I wear mine mostly with jeans and prefer a gray or nude color more than the black, although I do wear mostly black shoes with jeans, I find the hangisi looks better in something lighter.  I have the hangisi in black and don't wear them as often as the lighter ones.



Thanks for your advice! I love your beautiful collection!


----------



## MomStyle

KDB said:


> Hi! I have recently fallen in love with hagasi! It is so hard to choose a color!
> Can you ladies help me choose? I’ve narrowed it down to these 3....i know i want 70mm so they are wearable. My husband likes dark grey. I like black. But summer is here so i was thinking of silver...omg so hard to choose.
> I appreciate any tips or advice.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048925
> View attachment 4048926



Silver!  It’s versatile, a neutral, and more unique (due to the material).  You’ll always be able to get the black and grey satin.  Also, an SA from Neiman’s told me that Hangisi prices have risen steadily over the years and will NOT stop rising!  To me, that means that you should grab the ones with “special” features/materials before the plain satin ones first!  Hope this helps!


----------



## KDB

MomStyle said:


> Silver!  It’s versatile, a neutral, and more unique (due to the material).  You’ll always be able to get the black and grey satin.  Also, an SA from Neiman’s told me that Hangisi prices have risen steadily over the years and will NOT stop rising!  To me, that means that you should grab the ones with “special” features/materials before the plain satin ones first!  Hope this helps!



Thank you!! Yes this helps so much!!


----------



## MomStyle

Do any of you have the Hangisi Flats?  If so, are they more or less comfortable than the heels?  Also, do they hold up just as well as the heels?  I have the heels and have been considering the flats but have heard that the flats are actually less comfortable and don’t hold up as nicely as the heels do.  Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## audreylita

MomStyle said:


> Do any of you have the Hangisi Flats?  If so, are they more or less comfortable than the heels?  Also, do they hold up just as well as the heels?  I have the heels and have been considering the flats but have heard that the flats are actually less comfortable and don’t hold up as nicely as the heels do.  Thanks for any feedback!


I find the heels to be more comfy than the flats, going up a half size seems to help.


----------



## MomStyle

audreylita said:


> I find the heels to be more comfy than the flats, going up a half size seems to help.



Thank you!


----------



## cap4life

KDB said:


> Hi! I have recently fallen in love with hagasi! It is so hard to choose a color!
> Can you ladies help me choose? I’ve narrowed it down to these 3....i know i want 70mm so they are wearable. My husband likes dark grey. I like black. But summer is here so i was thinking of silver...omg so hard to choose.
> I appreciate any tips or advice.
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4048925
> View attachment 4048926



Love the pattern on this one!!


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone know where I can find these?


----------



## misspink001

I was looking to get my first pair of Hangisi flats but I wanted to ask how comfortable they were? I only have the Aneska flats in pink and blue but was interested in the blue Hangisi‘s for my cousin’s wedding. Are the Hangisi’s just as comfortable as Louboutin flats or Valentino flats? Do they stand up well? Does the satin get dirty easily?


----------



## fally

If anyone is searching for the denim pair of Hangisi by Manolo Blahnik, Nordstrom has it marked down to $579 usd. Here is the link  https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/manolo-blahnik-hangisi-ornamented-pump-women/5017133?origin=shoppingbag. It seems to appear via this link quicker on a daily basis. They only have sizes 8 and 9.5 currently available. I was able to get forward to price match for me after having saks.com do the same. The only reason I am concerned about saks.com not honoring the price is because they warned that the manager may refuse to do so and they charged me the full retail price. I have to wait 10- 14 business days which is a bit worrisome.


----------



## purpleggplant

misspink001 said:


> I was looking to get my first pair of Hangisi flats but I wanted to ask how comfortable they were? I only have the Aneska flats in pink and blue but was interested in the blue Hangisi‘s for my cousin’s wedding. Are the Hangisi’s just as comfortable as Louboutin flats or Valentino flats? Do they stand up well? Does the satin get dirty easily?



I have the classic blue satin in 105mm and I wore these on my wedding day. I wore them from 2pm-11pm and I was so pleasantly surprised by how comfortable they were. I only had to change into them because I didn’t want to destroy them from the cobble stone at the venue (even though I had an hour left). I have narrow feet so that might have helped but the height was perfect. I was honestly so surprised I didn’t trip and fall or complain about feet pain.


----------



## Alena21

Does anyone have the Hangisi Mules 70 mm? Need intel on comfort level after an hour or so of wear... of course they were comfy in the shop but most shoes are when you put them on for a few minutes


----------



## ms_sivalley

Ladies, do you put sole protectors on your Hangisi flats and which brand do you use?  I have just purchased my first pair . Thanks!


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

StephyLe said:


> I'm currently dying for a pair of the Hangisi in blush pink but I can only find it in 115mm heels on Neiman Marcus.. does anybody know where I can get the blush pink in the 90mm or 70mm?



Farfetch has them in lower heights.


----------



## Brigitte031

fally said:


> If anyone is searching for the denim pair of Hangisi by Manolo Blahnik, Nordstrom has it marked down to $579 usd. Here is the link  https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/manolo-blahnik-hangisi-ornamented-pump-women/5017133?origin=shoppingbag. It seems to appear via this link quicker on a daily basis. They only have sizes 8 and 9.5 currently available. I was able to get forward to price match for me after having saks.com do the same. The only reason I am concerned about saks.com not honoring the price is because they warned that the manager may refuse to do so and they charged me the full retail price. I have to wait 10- 14 business days which is a bit worrisome.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4084089



I’m a size 35 in alllllmost all Manolos, and I got the last pair in 34.5 and it fits perfectly! Maybe this style ran a little large?


----------



## fally

Brigitte031 said:


> I’m a size 35 in alllllmost all Manolos, and I got the last pair in 34.5 and it fits perfectly! Maybe this style ran a little large?


Good Afternoon @Brigitte031 , thank you so much for the sizing advice, I wished I had known earlier about the sizing. I am a true size 6 in most designers. I vary across the board in certain designers such as.......... Gucci ace sneakers (5), Chanel espadrilles and flats (6), Valentino and Lanvin boots and heels (6.5). I kept the size 6.5 from Forward because it was becoming such a hassle in returning and trying to figure out my sizing for the hangisi pumps. I had my local cobbler place a vibram sole and I purchased some insoles as well as heel grips for them and now they fit much better but I wished that i had purchased the size 6 to begin with. Thanks a million for your kind reply. Hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## Alena21

I myself found out I don't need to size up with Manolo Blahnik Hangisi too. The take half size up is very misleading. My feet are on the wide side too. Same with Gucci Princetowns.


----------



## fally

Alena21 said:


> I myself found out I don't need to size up with Manolo Blahnik Hangisi too. The take half size up is very misleading. My feet are on the wide side too. Same with Gucci Princetowns.


Good Evening @Alena21 I meant to let you know that a cobbler may be able to place a nude colored Vibram sole on your new pairs of Manolo's. I asked the guy by my home to place Vibram on the soles for me and he placed the black version. I was truly so angry at him because he felt that he that the black looked better. I wanted to slap him and tell him that I paid for nude not your opinion. I left my shoes with him at 9:30 am and went back to pick them up at 1:30. He said that he had not finished them and would do them by 2pm. When I arrived to pick them up at 2:15pm he had managed to ruin a brand new pair of unworn Manolo's in under 20 mins.

I heard great reviews about a company called "leather spa NYC" women from around the country say that they tend to ship their items to this company for all sorts of shoe repairs. I wished I had done so as well but I need to wear them for my little girl's 5th graduation next week.

Hope this helped. Take care.


----------



## Alena21

fally said:


> Good Evening @Alena21 I meant to let you know that a cobbler may be able to place a nude colored Vibram sole on your new pairs of Manolo's. I asked the guy by my home to place Vibram on the soles for me and he placed the black version. I was truly so angry at him because he felt that he that the black looked better. I wanted to slap him and tell him that I paid for nude not your opinion. I left my shoes with him at 9:30 am and went back to pick them up at 1:30. He said that he had not finished them and would do them by 2pm. When I arrived to pick them up at 2:15pm he had managed to ruin a brand new pair of unworn Manolo's in under 20 mins.
> 
> I heard great reviews about a company called "leather spa NYC" women from around the country say that they tend to ship their items to this company for all sorts of shoe repairs. I wished I had done so as well but I need to wear them for my little girl's 5th graduation next week.
> 
> Hope this helped. Take care.[/QUOTE
> What on Earth! That's insane! What is wrong with him.  Sorry to hear! Very upsetting!


----------



## fally

Oh thank you, my hubby convinced me that it wasn't as bad as I imagined, you know men and their perspective. LOL I sulked for a few days and am fine with it now.

I am so sorry @Alena21 for not realizing that it was @ms_sivalley who was inquiring about protecting the soles. Thanks for the reply, I hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## odette57

I have 3 pairs of flats and they are all uncomfortable.  When do they start getting comfortable?  

I am about to get a fourth one though. I'm nuts.


----------



## audreylita

odette57 said:


> I have 3 pairs of flats and they are all uncomfortable.  When do they start getting comfortable?
> 
> I am about to get a fourth one though. I'm nuts.


Maybe you need to go up a half size.


----------



## odette57

audreylita said:


> Maybe you need to go up a half size.


Thanks for the advice. Maybe I will try next time. Although I feel like length wasn’t an issue. It’s the top pressing on my fingers. I don’t know how to describe properly, but after sometime, it feels like there’s a weight sitting on the buckle pressing down. Maybe if I get a bigger size, the pressure would go away. 
Do they stretch out at all?


----------



## L etoile

odette57 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Maybe I will try next time. Although I feel like length wasn’t an issue. It’s the top pressing on my fingers. I don’t know how to describe properly, but after sometime, it feels like there’s a weight sitting on the buckle pressing down. Maybe if I get a bigger size, the pressure would go away.
> Do they stretch out at all?



They do stretch out. I tried on my new pair vs. a pair that had been worn twice vs. an older pair that I've worn several times... there's a lot of give in the older pair and a little give in the ones that have been worn twice. I would say that it takes 2-3 wears to break them in. My new ones are very stiff.


----------



## odette57

L etoile said:


> They do stretch out. I tried on my new pair vs. a pair that had been worn twice vs. an older pair that I've worn several times... there's a lot of give in the older pair and a little give in the ones that have been worn twice. I would say that it takes 2-3 wears to break them in. My new ones are very stiff.


Thanks @L etoile yes it does seem to be breaking in, I just hope it does break in to the point of being really comfortable.
I'm pretty hopeful about my pairs though because I had worse.  I have Varinas that never seem to give, and I just gave up.


----------



## bagnshoe

Please let me know which ones I should keep .


----------



## Misstake7198

My newest acquisition. Tiffany blue from Savanna s.


----------



## fashion16

bagnshoe said:


> Please let me know which ones I should keep .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115976



Keep the manolos!


----------



## bagnshoe

fashion16 said:


> Keep the manolos!



Thank you. I kept the manolos and returned the ferragamo.


----------



## LavenderIce

Misstake7198 said:


> My newest acquisition. Tiffany blue from Savanna s.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Alena21

I added the mules to my collection and I must say that they are the most comfortable MB's ever! I was worried about not being able to walk in them since they have an open back but it is a breeze and petfect for the hot and humid summer.


----------



## Brigitte031

Alena21 said:


> I added the mules to my collection and I must say that they are the most comfortable MB's ever! I was worried about not being able to walk in them since they have an open back but it is a breeze and petfect for the hot and humid summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138551



This color is stunning!!! I got the black heeled mules and I feel just wonderful wearing them [emoji56]


----------



## aishwaryab

Hi. I need help with the Manolo Blahnik Hangisi size. I wear approximately 24cm. My size varies in each pair. I wear a 37 in Valentino Rockstuds, 37.5 in Louboutin, Saint Laurent Tribute Sandals, Giuseppe Zanotti heels. I’m also a size down in Gucci so a 36. I have very tiny and thin feet. What do you suggest I do? Shall I buy a 37 or a 37.5? I called the store in London and they said to stick to a 37 as I have thin feet and this particular style tends to open up? Please help!!!! Email me ataishwarya.bhende@hotmail.com with your answers or you could DM on Instagram. Thanks!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies I’m thinking of getting a pair of Hangisis, would love to see some outfit pictures!


----------



## goldenfountain

Can I get some insights from owners of the Hangisi 70mm? I ordered a pair today (patiently waiting for them to arrive hopefully this week) intending to wear them as my wedding shoe backup (as they have lower heels). do you think 70mm still give you the elegant lift while being comfortable to stand in all day? I've decided I don't want to wear 100mm+ heels all day on the wedding day.



Secondly, does anyone own the color "flesh"? I'm curious to see what this color look like in real life.
Some modelling shots would be much appreciated! Thank you so much!!


----------



## audreylita

goldenfountain said:


> Can I get some insights from owners of the Hangisi 70mm? I ordered a pair today (patiently waiting for them to arrive hopefully this week) intending to wear them as my wedding shoe backup (as they have lower heels). do you think 70mm still give you the elegant lift while being comfortable to stand in all day? I've decided I don't want to wear 100mm+ heels all day on the wedding day.
> 
> View attachment 4162343
> 
> Secondly, does anyone own the color "flesh"? I'm curious to see what this color look like in real life.
> Some modelling shots would be much appreciated! Thank you so much!!


The color I'm seeing on my monitor is pretty dead on, it's called flesh.  This color matches my skin tone very well, there is also a champagne color which is a bit lighter than this one and to me a bit dressier looking.  And there is a 90 mm heel height as well, I don't know which ones he's made this season, the department stores all order different things.


----------



## goldenfountain

audreylita said:


> The color I'm seeing on my monitor is pretty dead on, it's called flesh.  This color matches my skin tone very well, there is also a champagne color which is a bit lighter than this one and to me a bit dressier looking.  And there is a 90 mm heel height as well, I don't know which ones he's made this season, the department stores all order different things.


Thanks for chiming in  I did see the 90mm heels on MB's website which would've helped me a little more (I'm very petite..). I'm hoping this color will compliment my skin tone (South East Asian) & my ivory wedding dress. I already bought a pair of nude Louboutin intended as backups but when I saw these on Saks and given their promotion, it was too hard to resist!


----------



## goldenfountain

Sharing my newest addition: the Hangisi 70 in the color "Flesh". They fit soo beautifully and are just pure joy to look at


----------



## Frivole88

hi ladies, i'm trying to buy my first hangisi from Saks. this is Natturo navy 70mm.
my size is between 6 and 6.5 in most designer brands.
which size do you think should i go for? TIA


----------



## audreylita

kristinlorraine said:


> hi ladies, i'm trying to buy my first hangisi from Saks. this is Natturo navy 70mm.
> my size is between 6 and 6.5 in most designer brands.
> which size do you think should i go for? TIA
> 
> View attachment 4176339


I would do the 6.5.  You could always put a little toe pad in if needed, there's nothing worse than shoes that are too tight and these do have a more pointed toe. His Hangisi's all run different so you will find in one you may wear one size and another size in a different color or fabric.  I'm a true 38 in his flats and every once in a while find a 38 that's too tight.  His shoes are hand made which accounts for a lot of the variables.


----------



## closetluxe

Just got my 1st pair of Hangisis from Neimans.  There’s a sale right now.  $100 off with 10% ****** cash back.  I couldn’t help myself.  I ordered the Sex in the City blue in 6.5 US in 70 mm.  I hope they fit.  Just wanted to share the sale.


----------



## Aremkay

Hi does anyone know why these two brooches are different? Is it just the lighting? If they are two styles then the darker one is more popular right?


----------



## audreylita

Aremkay said:


> Hi does anyone know why these two brooches are different? Is it just the lighting? If they are two styles then the darker one is more popular right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4232432
> View attachment 4232433


If you're asking for authenticity, then please ask in the 'Authenticate Those SHOES' thread.  Thank you.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-those-shoes.32044/page-743


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi everyone I finally decided and these beauties arrived yesterday! They are beautiful but I keep imagining someone spilling red wine on them [emoji30]. 
Have any of you protected your satin Manolos with Stain and Water repellent?


----------



## rakhee81

Hi lovelies, I have a question I’m hoping one of you can answer. I’m wanting to purchase a pair of hangisis in black and I have seen some colours in 90mm but can only find the black in 70 and 105. Do they still make them in 90 as I think that would be the perfect height for me! TIA [emoji4]


----------



## audreylita

rakhee81 said:


> Hi lovelies, I have a question I’m hoping one of you can answer. I’m wanting to purchase a pair of hangisis in black and I have seen some colours in 90mm but can only find the black in 70 and 105. Do they still make them in 90 as I think that would be the perfect height for me! TIA [emoji4]


Yes, this from the Manolo Blahnik website in NYC.  I'm sure they'd ship it to you if they have it in stock.


----------



## rakhee81

audreylita said:


> Yes, this from the Manolo Blahnik website in NYC.  I'm sure they'd ship it to you if they have it in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4241425



Thank you! I’m in the UK so maybe my best bet will be checking out the boutique itself (it’s not on their UK website [emoji51]) Thanks again!


----------



## audreylita

rakhee81 said:


> Thank you! I’m in the UK so maybe my best bet will be checking out the boutique itself (it’s not on their UK website [emoji51]) Thanks again!


Yes and he's recently opened three new factories so hopefully we'll be able to find better stock of these shoes we love.  They all sell out so fast!


----------



## tnt134

Hi ladies
Does anyone know if this pair is currently on sale ? And where ? TIA


----------



## LavenderIce

audreylita said:


> Yes and he's recently opened three new factories so hopefully we'll be able to find better stock of these shoes we love.  They all sell out so fast!


Three new factories?  I wish there were more boutiques!  I miss the Las Vegas one at the Wynn.


----------



## ChanelGirlE

I picked up my HG cobalt blue!  They had them on sale at Neiman so I couldn’t resist.  Do you guys spray anything on them for water protectant?


----------



## audreylita

ChanelGirlE said:


> I picked up my HG cobalt blue!  They had them on sale at Neiman so I couldn’t resist.  Do you guys spray anything on them for water protectant?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255601
> View attachment 4255602


I don't advise it. I just wore this identical pair to the gathering at the boutique in NYC to celebrate the it's 10 year anniversary since it was introduced in the Sex and the City movie.  I own many hangisi in satin and they are all fine.  If you ever got anything on the shoes you could have it removed or fixed by a good cobbler.


----------



## teachertisay

Nordies is having a good sale on them. I got this cobalt blue on presale  and a few flats.. Saks is also having presale.


----------



## Fefeinc10

Just bought my first pair in nude lace. I love them! I want to wear them with just jeans and other casual outfits. Do you ladies ever feel like the hangsi are too dressy for non-formal outings?


----------



## theluxteacher

Fefeinc10 said:


> Just bought my first pair in nude lace. I love them! I want to wear them with just jeans and other casual outfits. Do you ladies ever feel like the hangsi are too dressy for non-formal outings?


not at all! I wear mine with jeans all the time. Mine are flats but the shoes itself are still dressy and can be worn casually.


----------



## audreylita

theluxteacher said:


> not at all! I wear mine with jeans all the time. Mine are flats but the shoes itself are still dressy and can be worn casually.


I'm with you.  I wear mine with jeans all the time.


----------



## snibor

theluxteacher said:


> not at all! I wear mine with jeans all the time. Mine are flats but the shoes itself are still dressy and can be worn casually.



You look fantastic!


----------



## S_STAR

I'm looking to purchase my first pair of MB Hangisi's and require your opinions Ladies. 
Out of the two colours below; black or purple. Which Hangisi would you pick and why? 

I have 2 other black pumps/closed toe heels in my collection one is CL So Kate's and the other black winged Sophia Webster's. I don't own any purple heels. 

Do you think Hangisi's are best in classic colours or more fun with a pop of colour?


----------



## LavenderIce

S_STAR said:


> I'm looking to purchase my first pair of MB Hangisi's and require your opinions Ladies.
> Out of the two colours below; black or purple. Which Hangisi would you pick and why?
> 
> I have 2 other black pumps/closed toe heels in my collection one is CL So Kate's and the other black winged Sophia Webster's. I don't own any purple heels.
> 
> Do you think Hangisi's are best in classic colours or more fun with a pop of colour?


The Hangisi is such a pretty shoe, you can't go wrong with either colour.  If you want more variation from the blacks, purple would be the way to go.


----------



## theluxteacher

snibor said:


> You look fantastic!


thank you


----------



## audreylita

I was in NY a few weeks ago for the 10 year anniversary of the hangisi at the Manolo Blahnik boutique.  It was the night of the blizzard so only about half of us even made it.  He made some special models for the anniversary which are limited edition.  Each came in 105 mm, 70 mm or flat.  I bought these at the 70 mm which make it a walkable shoe during the day.  I haven't worn any of them yet, I just keep looking at them, they're so beautiful!


----------



## theluxteacher

audreylita said:


> I was in NY a few weeks ago for the 10 year anniversary of the hangisi at the Manolo Blahnik boutique.  It was the night of the blizzard so only about half of us even made it.  He made some special models for the anniversary which are limited edition.  Each came in 105 mm, 70 mm or flat.  I bought these at the 70 mm which make it a walkable shoe during the day.  I haven't worn any of them yet, I just keep looking at them, they're so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4272577
> View attachment 4272578
> View attachment 4272579
> View attachment 4272583
> View attachment 4272587


wow those are all so stunning!!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

audreylita said:


> I was in NY a few weeks ago for the 10 year anniversary of the hangisi at the Manolo Blahnik boutique.  It was the night of the blizzard so only about half of us even made it.  He made some special models for the anniversary which are limited edition.  Each came in 105 mm, 70 mm or flat.  I bought these at the 70 mm which make it a walkable shoe during the day.  I haven't worn any of them yet, I just keep looking at them, they're so beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4272577
> View attachment 4272578
> View attachment 4272579
> View attachment 4272583
> View attachment 4272587


Absolute works of art!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## LavenderIce

Those are gorgeous *audreylita*!


----------



## audreylita

Thank you everyone.  Still haven't worn any of them, they're too fun just to look at.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Ohhh my God [emoji4][emoji4]awesome


----------



## dioremi

Hi! May I get some size advice please? 

I usually wear US 6.5/ Euro 37. 

I tried the Hangisi is Euro 36.5 (which was labelled US 6.5 as well?) and it fits fine except the toe box is slightly snug. 37 was more comfortable in front but the back tended to slip out. 

Does the toe box expand?


----------



## audreylita

dioremi said:


> Hi! May I get some size advice please?
> 
> I usually wear US 6.5/ Euro 37.
> 
> I tried the Hangisi is Euro 36.5 (which was labelled US 6.5 as well?) and it fits fine except the toe box is slightly snug. 37 was more comfortable in front but the back tended to slip out.
> 
> Does the toe box expand?


I wouldn't get a shoe too snug in the toe and would consider using a reputable cobbler who could professionally stretch out the toe box area.  For me that would be Leather Spa in NY.  I have never had that done with a satin shoe, only leather, so really don't know if that would be the best idea but is an alternative.

That aside, you can get a heel cushion that you stick in the inside back of a shoe to take up that little extra space and to keep your shoe on without sliding.  There are tons of them to choose from on Amazon.  Personally that's what I would do.  They really do work.


----------



## Leahjhn

I recently just bought a Manolo Blahnik hangisi in flesh satin 6.5 but they are way too small on me. I have been looking to get a size 7 and tried selling on poshmark and mercari with no luck. I’m not sure if this is allowed but is there anyone who is willing to trade?


----------



## labellavita27

Anyone own the HANGISI mule flats? I am curious on the sizing. I am usually a 39.5 or 40 and ordered a 40.5 and was wondering if these shoes run small?


----------



## amoureyes

Hi Ladies, 
I just bought my first pair of Manolos in the Carolyne style. Just wondering, can someone confirm how many dust bags should come with the shoes? I received one in the box but I've seen unboxings of the Hangisis and it looks like two bags are included.
Thanks for any help you can give!


----------



## audreylita

amoureyes said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just bought my first pair of Manolos in the Carolyne style. Just wondering, can someone confirm how many dust bags should come with the shoes? I received one in the box but I've seen unboxings of the Hangisis and it looks like two bags are included.
> Thanks for any help you can give!


Where did you buy them?  The hangisi and other jeweled shoes always come with two sleepers for obvious reasons.


----------



## amoureyes

audreylita said:


> Where did you buy them?  The hangisi and other jeweled shoes always come with two sleepers for obvious reasons.



I bought them from The Line, so I'm not worried they're fake but I can't really find reviews of other Manolo styles online. So I'm not sure whether it's customary for all styles to come with two dust bags or if that's applicable to only jeweled styles.
Thanks for taking the time to respond!


----------



## NY-LON

These came home with me yesterday [emoji173]️ I purchased them from the Burlington Arcade boutique in London. I was walking past the boutique and saw the shoes in the window...and on sale [emoji846]


----------



## rakhee81

Hello lovelies! I’d like some opinions please; what do you all think is a more practical choice-flats or heels? I am debating between the flats and a 90mm heel height (in satin) which I’ve finally found after searching for ages in the colour I would want. I have a pair of tweed flats so was thinking maybe the heels but for those of you that have both which do you reach for more often? My lifestyle is fairly casual but I have quite a few pairs of ‘dressy’ flats so that’s why I was thinking the heels but should I just stick to what I know works for me and get the flats instead? Annoyingly the colour I want comes in the heels but I’ve yet to find them in the flats... TIA [emoji4]


----------



## rakhee81

Anyone have any thoughts on 90 vs 70 mm in terms of both comfort and aesthetics?


----------



## kbcrew

Anyone own these flats? I’m in love with them ! (Picture not mine)


----------



## Luxlawlove

Thoughts on the Hangisi mule flats? 

Does anyone have them who can speak to their fit? I have wide feet — wondering if they’ll look silly hanging off the edges of the shoe!


----------



## audreylita

Just stumbled on these photos, Peony Lim recently got married and she wore the original blue hangisi with her white wedding dress.  I never would have thought of this and really think it looks amazing!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

audreylita said:


> Just stumbled on these photos, Peony Lim recently got married and she wore the original blue hangisi with her white wedding dress.  I never would have thought of this and really think it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325500
> View attachment 4325501


Goals! I would love to do this. More versatile to wear than white as well, for after the wedding


----------



## Alena21

Just got the new season Hangisi with the colourful buckle! I'm in love!


----------



## rakhee81

Please excuse the PJs but I just picked these up and had to share! I’ve been looking for a true green pair for ages! [emoji7]


----------



## Alena21

My hb asked me why did I buy the same shoes again
Me: They are NOT the same!
Spot the difference. Smh


----------



## purpleggplant

Alena21 said:


> My hb asked me why did I buy the same shoes again
> Me: They are NOT the same!
> Spot the difference. Smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4329309



Not about shoes but can you tell me what HB stands for? And I think sometimes I see DB/DH too? Or am I incorrect with that...


----------



## Alena21

purpleggplant said:


> Not about shoes but can you tell me what HB stands for? And I think sometimes I see DB/DH too? Or am I incorrect with that...


Hb-husband
Db/dh - dear boyfriend/ dear husband


----------



## renee_nyc

audreylita said:


> Just stumbled on these photos, Peony Lim recently got married and she wore the original blue hangisi with her white wedding dress.  I never would have thought of this and really think it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325500
> View attachment 4325501



My blue hangisis were my wedding shoe as well (they were my something blue.) 

Although my wedding wasn’t nearly as grand as Peony’s [emoji23]


----------



## purpleggplant

Alena21 said:


> Hb-husband
> Db/dh - dear boyfriend/ dear husband



Thank you! My searches for the meaning turned up to be: head b!tch, da husband, happy birthday... hahaha


----------



## scivolare

rakhee81 said:


> View attachment 4328504
> 
> 
> Please excuse the PJs but I just picked these up and had to share! I’ve been looking for a true green pair for ages! [emoji7]


I LOVE the green ones! Wow


----------



## Alena21

This is my Manolo Blahnik collection. I shamelessly screenshotted it from My own IG. All have the 70mm heel.


----------



## thesassygirl2

Does anyone have sizing info on the Velvet Hangisi 105?  I know sizing is sometimes inconsistent with Hangisis.. I'm usually a 37.5, but I found a velvet pair on sale that's only available in a 37... I know it's a stretch, but I'm hoping  the velvet ones are the rare ones that run a little big...


----------



## Alena21

thesassygirl2 said:


> Does anyone have sizing info on the Velvet Hangisi 105?  I know sizing is sometimes inconsistent with Hangisis.. I'm usually a 37.5, but I found a velvet pair on sale that's only available in a 37... I know it's a stretch, but I'm hoping  the velvet ones are the rare ones that run a little big...


All of mine run small so I sized up half a size.  Still some a tighter than others...


----------



## sheanabelle

audreylita said:


> Just stumbled on these photos, Peony Lim recently got married and she wore the original blue hangisi with her white wedding dress.  I never would have thought of this and really think it looks amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325500
> View attachment 4325501


I did this for my recent wedding


----------



## Naminami

Hi i have a question,
Anyone’s have champagne color, how’s your hangisi now? Is it still gorgeous?

And what do you think guys about nadira style? Why is not famous like hangisi? Is it (the Swarovski) hurt on our feet?


----------



## audreylita

Naminami said:


> Hi i have a question,
> Anyone’s have champagne color, how’s your hangisi now? Is it still gorgeous?
> 
> And what do you think guys about nadira style? Why is not famous like hangisi? Is it (the Swarovski) hurt on our feet?


I have the nadira, it's a beautiful shoe and really is a completely different style.  Manolo has made so many jeweled shoes over the years.   The fact that the hangisi was featured in the first Sex and the City movie certainly helped to catapult it into cult status.


----------



## StylishMD

Hubby said ‘buy something nice’ as he was feeling bad for being out of town for Valentine’s Day.
These are my first pair but I’m afraid it will be a slippery slope


----------



## julia.pa

Please let me know how the Hangisi flats run in size? I‘m a 38 usually, not sure what size to order them in because there is no store near me!


----------



## Naminami

julia.pa said:


> Please let me know how the Hangisi flats run in size? I‘m a 38 usually, not sure what size to order them in because there is no store near me!


For me insole 24,5, hangisi 38 with 7 cm is fits perfectly with comfortable walk. Until now my hangisi not expand, i wore only 2-3 times, (around 4 hours the longest) until now.
Totally different with my pigalle louboutin patent 8,5cm, size 38. Hurts me so bad  really hurt, I don’t know when she will expand also. But it’s too tight. So i sold her.
That’s for my opinion, hth.


----------



## rakhee81

julia.pa said:


> Please let me know how the Hangisi flats run in size? I‘m a 38 usually, not sure what size to order them in because there is no store near me!



Hi there, I find that I am either 37.5 or 38 in most shoes and for the Hangisi’s (both in flats and heels) I am a 38. Not sure if that helps but basically I think they run a little small (I have wide feet!) so if you’re between sizes like I am then go with the bigger. HTHs [emoji4]


----------



## sarhaanaa

thesassygirl2 said:


> Does anyone have sizing info on the Velvet Hangisi 105?  I know sizing is sometimes inconsistent with Hangisis.. I'm usually a 37.5, but I found a velvet pair on sale that's only available in a 37... I know it's a stretch, but I'm hoping  the velvet ones are the rare ones that run a little big...


I have a velvet hangisi in 37 and my feet keep sliding out so it's definitely a bit big on me. I'm almost always a 37 in designer heels. If returning is an option then you should give it a shot an order it.


----------



## sarhaanaa

has anyone dyed their hangisi with a fabric dye? I know it sounds crazy  but i'm not loving the color of my pair... black or any dark color is much more versatile (mine is bright green)


----------



## Toulouse

I was fortunate to snag a gorgeous pair of silk Hangisi 105 pumps at a great price on sale. I’ve heard they run snug, so I ordered a half size larger than my usual size. The length is good, but the width is pinching my pinky toe quite a bit. Is there anything I can do to stretch them?


----------



## audreylita

sarhaanaa said:


> I have a velvet hangisi in 37 and my feet keep sliding out so it's definitely a bit big on me. I'm almost always a 37 in designer heels. If returning is an option then you should give it a shot an order it.


I have the velvet hangisi in the 70 mm heel in a 38.  I'm a true 38 and they are way too tight on me, definitely need to size up and need to sell them.   The satin and fabric hangisi in the 70, 90 and 105 all fit me perfectly in the 38 but the velvet seem to be cut differently, the toe is narrower than the others.


----------



## rakhee81

Do any of you spray a fabric protector on your satin Hangisi’s? The SA advised me to do it when I picked mine up but I don’t know if I should...


----------



## audreylita

rakhee81 said:


> Do any of you spray a fabric protector on your satin Hangisi’s? The SA advised me to do it when I picked mine up but I don’t know if I should...


 A SA from where?


----------



## thesassygirl2

sarhaanaa said:


> I have a velvet hangisi in 37 and my feet keep sliding out so it's definitely a bit big on me. I'm almost always a 37 in designer heels. If returning is an option then you should give it a shot an order it.



Oh this is helpful! Which heel height is your velvet pair?


----------



## thesassygirl2

audreylita said:


> I have the velvet hangisi in the 70 mm heel in a 38.  I'm a true 38 and they are way too tight on me, definitely need to size up and need to sell them.   The satin and fabric hangisi in the 70, 90 and 105 all fit me perfectly in the 38 but the velvet seem to be cut differently, the toe is narrower than the others.



Dangit, now I'm getting conflicting info...


----------



## rakhee81

audreylita said:


> A SA from where?



In Browns boutique in London


----------



## audreylita

thesassygirl2 said:


> Dangit, now I'm getting conflicting info...


Both heel height and when it was manufactured make all the difference.


----------



## fawnhagh

Dear all, 

I have a question and hope you guys can help me - can the same size of Hangisi flats differ? I own a pair of royal blue flats in 37 and they fit perfectly. Then I ordered the grey one recently in 37 but they seem to fit a bit snug!! Should I go for half a size up or stick to 37 and hope they will loose up? (I can only order online as there is no manolo store in my country).

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## audreylita

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question and hope you guys can help me - can the same size of Hangisi flats differ? I own a pair of royal blue flats in 37 and they fit perfectly. Then I ordered the grey one recently in 37 but they seem to fit a bit snug!! Should I go for half a size up or stick to 37 and hope they will loose up? (I can only order online as there is no manolo store in my country).
> 
> Thanks a lot in advance!


Yes the sizing is not consistent.


----------



## fawnhagh

audreylita said:


> Yes the sizing is not consistent.



Tank you! I decided to exchange for a bigger size and hope they will fit better. [emoji1374]


----------



## chabymtn

hi, please help, i need to decide soon

i normally i wear size 37. i heard that some ppl have to go up half a size whereas some ppl have to go half size down.. seems like the sizing is inconsistent with Manolo..

i attached the pic...(size 36.5) as you can see it’s patent, not the popular satin. so does patent manolo stretch over time? and are they comfortable?

they fit but i find it to be tight around my toes. i am debating whether or not i should purchase this.

thanks in advance


----------



## audreylita

chabymtn said:


> View attachment 4370805
> View attachment 4370806
> View attachment 4370807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hi, please help, i need to decide soon
> 
> i normally i wear size 37. i heard that some ppl have to go up half a size whereas some ppl have to go half size down.. seems like the sizing is inconsistent with Manolo..
> 
> i attached the pic...(size 36.5) as you can see it’s patent, not the popular satin. so does patent manolo stretch over time? and are they comfortable?
> 
> they fit but i find it to be tight around my toes. i am debating whether or not i should purchase this.
> 
> thanks in advance


No matter the designer, patent leather really doesn't stretch.  It may a little over time if you're lucky.


----------



## chabymtn

audreylita said:


> No matter the designer, patent leather really doesn't stretch.  It may a little over time if you're lucky.



so is it a bad idea if i decide to buy it? do you think it’s too tight on me based on the picture? how to know whether this is still ‘wearable’ ? thanks for the reply..


----------



## audreylita

chabymtn said:


> so is it a bad idea if i decide to buy it? do you think it’s too tight on me based on the picture? how to know whether this is still ‘wearable’ ? thanks for the reply..


You need to walk in the shoes to determine how they feel.  Don't think of them as Manolo's but just as a shoe and how does it feel now?  Knowing this shoe is not going to stretch.  Only you can determine if you will be wearable for you or not.


----------



## chabymtn

audreylita said:


> You need to walk in the shoes to determine how they feel.  Don't think of them as Manolo's but just as a shoe and how does it feel now?  Knowing this shoe is not going to stretch.  Only you can determine if you will be wearable for you or not.



my left toe hurts but everything feels fine with my right feet, funny thing is that my heels easily slip out of this shoe.. i’m really not sure if my left toe hurts because this isn’t the right size for me or just because of the fact that i’m not used to wearing heels. i used to wear high heels in the past, but i quit wearing them 6 years ago (unless for really special occasions) and i’ve grown to love varina flats or oran sandals because they are very comfy

according to MB website, 36.5 is equivalent to 6.5 US (in US size i am a 6.5) but does MB use Italy or FR size?


----------



## audreylita

chabymtn said:


> my left toe hurts but everything feels fine with my right feet, funny thing is that my heels easily slip out of this shoe.. i’m really not sure if my left toe hurts because this isn’t the right size for me or just because of the fact that i’m not used to wearing heels. i used to wear high heels in the past, but i quit wearing them 6 years ago (unless for really special occasions) and i’ve grown to love varina flats or oran sandals because they are very comfy
> 
> according to MB website, 36.5 is equivalent to 6.5 US (in US size i am a 6.5) but does MB use Italy or FR size?


His shoes are all made in Italy.  I personally won't buy shoes that aren't comfy right out of the gate.  If I wear something once and they hurt, I likely won't wear them again. That's just me but I've had enough foot surgeries to be super conscious of taking care of my feet.


----------



## chabymtn

audreylita said:


> His shoes are all made in Italy.  I personally won't buy shoes that aren't comfy right out of the gate.  If I wear something once and they hurt, I likely won't wear them again. That's just me but I've had enough foot surgeries to be super conscious of taking care of my feet.



ah no wonder it is stamped ‘handmade in italy’ on the outsole, just noticed this.. ah ok, i’ll give myself time to think and consider again. thanks for your advice, audreylita


----------



## julia.pa

audreylita said:


> His shoes are all made in Italy.  I personally won't buy shoes that aren't comfy right out of the gate.  If I wear something once and they hurt, I likely won't wear them again. That's just me but I've had enough foot surgeries to be super conscious of taking care of my feet.



But I‘ve read that his shoes are all pretty uncomfortable and stiff the first few wears?! 

I once ordered the Hangisi flats in 38.5 (I‘m usually a true 38) and they felt a bit too big, I think a 38 would be fine for me. But they were indeed uncomfortable, they felt really stiff..


----------



## purpleggplant

julia.pa said:


> But I‘ve read that his shoes are all pretty uncomfortable and stiff the first few wears?!
> 
> I once ordered the Hangisi flats in 38.5 (I‘m usually a true 38) and they felt a bit too big, I think a 38 would be fine for me. But they were indeed uncomfortable, they felt really stiff..



I wore my 105mm blue satin heels for the first time at my wedding. I didn’t take them off all day and night because I thought they were so comfy! I only changed into different heels because I didn’t want to ruin them since we had moved into the gravel courtyard.


----------



## audreylita

julia.pa said:


> But I‘ve read that his shoes are all pretty uncomfortable and stiff the first few wears?!
> 
> I once ordered the Hangisi flats in 38.5 (I‘m usually a true 38) and they felt a bit too big, I think a 38 would be fine for me. But they were indeed uncomfortable, they felt really stiff..


There's agreement everywhere that Manolo's shoes are the most comfortable of any of the high end shoes.  Sizes can be inconsistent there is more than one factory and you must remember that all his shoes are hand made.  And patent leather is always stiff, regardless of who makes the shoe.  I still have a pair of MB patent heels I bought in the 90's and they were comfy right out of the gate.  I wear all of his shoes barefoot including all of the heel heights of the hangisi without problem right out of the box.


----------



## honeypeach

audreylita said:


> There's agreement everywhere that Manolo's shoes are the most comfortable of any of the high end shoes.  Sizes can be inconsistent there is more than one factory and you must remember that all his shoes are hand made.  And patent leather is always stiff, regardless of who makes the shoe.  I still have a pair of MB patent heels I bought in the 90's and they were comfy right out of the gate.  I wear all of his shoes barefoot including all of the heel heights of the hangisi without problem right out of the box.



Agree. My Hangisi is the classic silk cloth upper and I do admit they don’t stretch.
You need to buy the right size from the start.
I bought mine 1/2 size bigger than my usual 37.5, and they were perfect.


----------



## KittyKat65

My new 70mm ready for their debut tonight.  They are a 38.5 and I wear a 38.5 in pretty much all designer shoes.  They fit perfectly and are comfy out of the box, even for someone who does not wear heels EVER.


----------



## pixiesparkle

I find Manolo heels the most comfortable out of all my designer heels so thought I'd get a pair of Hangisi flats as well to see if they are as comfortable. I bought a pair in my usual size (37.5) and while they fit, the toe box does feel a bit cramped. I have satin Vivier flats and they don't stretch much at all so I fear these might not as well. I've bought another pair 1/2 size up (38) to compare, still waiting for them to arrive now..

For those of you who own Hangisi flats, did you buy TTS or size up 1/2 size up? Did yours stretch over time? TIA!


----------



## julia.pa

pixiesparkle said:


> I find Manolo heels the most comfortable out of all my designer heels so thought I'd get a pair of Hangisi flats as well to see if they are as comfortable. I bought a pair in my usual size (37.5) and while they fit, the toe box does feel a bit cramped. I have satin Vivier flats and they don't stretch much at all so I fear these might not as well. I've bought another pair 1/2 size up (38) to compare, still waiting for them to arrive now..
> 
> For those of you who own Hangisi flats, did you buy TTS or size up 1/2 size up? Did yours stretch over time? TIA!



I‘ve done a lot of research and it‘s around 50/50. A lot of people get them true to size and find they fit perfectly, and I feel like the same amount says to go up half a size. I guess you need to try for yourself and see


----------



## pixiesparkle

julia.pa said:


> I‘ve done a lot of research and it‘s around 50/50. A lot of people get them true to size and find they fit perfectly, and I feel like the same amount says to go up half a size. I guess you need to try for yourself and see



Thanks for replying!

The pair in 38 arrived today and in terms of fit they are quite close to 37.5. My toe box does not feel cramped at all in 38 but the sides are quite loose because I have narrow feet so still not an easy decision to make. 

I think I’ll probably keep the 37.5 and hopefully with a bit of stretch over time they will be more comfortable


----------



## Ameurfina

Thinking of selling my something blue which I used in my wedding. It fit perfectly on my wedding day, I am size 36 but I needed to go down size 35. After I got pregnant, it doesn’t fit anymore. 

Maybe I can sell and buy a new pair.


----------



## hokatie

kbcrew said:


> Anyone own these flats? I’m in love with them ! (Picture not mine)
> 
> View attachment 4319620


Sorry, I know this is an old post. I’ve just bought this shoes and not received them yet. I’m wondering that are they comfy for walking? Thanks!


----------



## MM19

Could someone tell me how the flats wear, especially at the front?  Do you put vibram soles on right away? Thanks!


----------



## hokatie

My first two pairs of HANGISI flats.


----------



## pixiesparkle

MM19 said:


> Could someone tell me how the flats wear, especially at the front?  Do you put vibram soles on right away? Thanks!


I have only worn mine once so it hasn’t shown a lot of wear but I think putting vibram soles on right away or later is a personal choice. I’ve waited to wear some of my shoes (especially the heels) a few times before putting vibram soles on and some immediately when brand new. Pointy flats tend to wear out faster at the front and if you are a bit clumsy like me who often kick things while walking for no reason =)) then putting vibram soles on before wearing would be a good idea!


----------



## keroCCS

I just got these Hangisi Flats on sale, but not sure if I should get the heeled version instead? I already own the 70mm Hangisi in blue. Weirdly, it seems like the heel is more comfortable in the toe area? Can anyone speak on the comfort level of the flats with repeated wear? I got the same size in both the heel and flat, 35. I tried sizing up half a size in the flats and it’s falling off. I’m usually an 34.5 in most designer shoes. So hard to find my size


----------



## audreylita

keroCCS said:


> I just got these Hangisi Flats on sale, but not sure if I should get the heeled version instead? I already own the 70mm Hangisi in blue. Weirdly, it seems like the heel is more comfortable in the toe area? Can anyone speak on the comfort level of the flats with repeated wear? I got the same size in both the heel and flat, 35. I tried sizing up half a size in the flats and it’s falling off. I’m usually an 34.5 in most designer shoes. So hard to find my size


 I also find the heels to be more comfy than the flats.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Any sale purchases?pics please for inspo


----------



## Seuk Seuk

My first manolos!!! I wanted something that would be a limited edition to make my first manolo purchase a bit more sentimental. I love them! Wish I would have gone down half a size though instead of my normal size because they slip off my feet after a while but... I’m sure my cobbler can work his magic to make them a bit more snug.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Seuk Seuk said:


> My first manolos!!! I wanted something that would be a limited edition to make my first manolo purchase a bit more sentimental. I love them! Wish I would have gone down half a size though instead of my normal size because they slip off my feet after a while but... I’m sure my cobbler can work his magic to make them a bit more snug.


Wooowww beautiful


----------



## MM19

First pair of Hangisis, and on sale!...think they complete the shelf nicely!


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

I just got a Pristine pair off of The Real Real. Hoping they fit. They are a size 8.5 and I believe 70mm. I find that website to be totally off in their descriptions. That being said, I'm a lose 38.5 in Valentino rockstud pumps. 38 in CL Iriza and a 39.5 in CL Pigalle Plato patent. No idea if the 38.5 in velvet will be good?


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> I just got a Pristine pair off of The Real Real. Hoping they fit. They are a size 8.5 and I believe 70mm. I find that website to be totally off in their descriptions. That being said, I'm a lose 38.5 in Valentino rockstud pumps. 38 in CL Iriza and a 39.5 in CL Pigalle Plato patent. No idea if the 38.5 in velvet will be good?


I’ve heard that velvet doesn’t stretch. Valentino rockstuds run small (lengthwise) and louboutins run tts depending on the style in my opinion (I take all my Louboutins heels in a 39 and Valentino rockstuds in a 39.5... I’m a size US 9 in heels/boots and 9.5/10 in flats with non-designer shoes). Size also differs with heel height. I go more with my 9.5/10 size with lower mm heels compared to 100mm and higher. I’d suggest taking your usual size in manolos because I purchased a pair in my normal size and wish I would have sized down a bit to stop my heel from slipping.


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

Seuk Seuk said:


> I’ve heard that velvet doesn’t stretch. Valentino rockstuds run small (lengthwise) and louboutins run tts depending on the style in my opinion (I take all my Louboutins heels in a 39 and Valentino rockstuds in a 39.5... I’m a size US 9 in heels/boots and 9.5/10 in flats with non-designer shoes). Size also differs with heel height. I go more with my 9.5/10 size with lower mm heels compared to 100mm and higher. I’d suggest taking your usual size in manolos because I purchased a pair in my normal size and wish I would have sized down a bit to stop my heel from slipping.


Thanks for replying so quickly! 
You seem to own a variety of shoes lol. Any insight on the J'adior slingbacks kitten heels? Debating those as well.


----------



## Seuk Seuk

Wllwrk4shoes said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly!
> You seem to own a variety of shoes lol. Any insight on the J'adior slingbacks kitten heels? Debating those as well.


Haha yes I own a lot... so much so that I’ve purchased, sold, purchased again so many times that I’ve lost count lol... sizing can be tough especially after you buy them and they stretch to one size too big making them unwearable! I’ve learned many lessons with sizing for sure!  

Those heels are so cute!!! I tried on the 100mm and I went up half a size because my heel was sticking out a tad bit with a size 39. However, I tried on the patent. Had it been leather, I would’ve stayed with my tts of 39. Because you’re considering the 65mm (I believe that’s the height), I think you should stick to your tts if you’re going for leather or half size up in patent if your feet are on the wider side.


----------



## Wllwrk4shoes

Seuk Seuk said:


> Haha yes I own a lot... so much so that I’ve purchased, sold, purchased again so many times that I’ve lost count lol... sizing can be tough especially after you buy them and they stretch to one size too big making them unwearable! I’ve learned many lessons with sizing for sure!
> 
> Those heels are so cute!!! I tried on the 100mm and I went up half a size because my heel was sticking out a tad bit with a size 39. However, I tried on the patent. Had it been leather, I would’ve stayed with my tts of 39. Because you’re considering the 65mm (I believe that’s the height), I think you should stick to your tts if you’re going for leather or half size up in patent if your feet are on the wider side.


Perfect, thank you! Appreciate the insight


----------



## lee_dya

Hello! I plan to buy the MB Hangisi flat at  Nordstorm, but the fit suggestion on their website is to order one whole size up. From what I read in this thread, most of you go with half size up. I’m usually size 38.5. Should I go with size 39 or 39.5? And also is it worth the price tag? TIA!!


----------



## MM19

lee_dya said:


> Hello! I plan to buy the MB Hangisi flat at  Nordstorm, but the fit suggestion on their website is to order one whole size up. From what I read in this thread, most of you go with half size up. I’m usually size 38.5. Should I go with size 39 or 39.5? And also is it worth the price tag? TIA!!



I have the 105 mm in tts and went up 1/2 in the satin flats.  Haven’t worn them yet though-still trying to decide if they are too fragile!  Somehow I’m harder on flats than heels.


----------



## audreylita

The fit of the flat has varied over time with the initial version having a narrower toe box which was widened with subsequent manufacturing.  But subtleties do occur depending on fabric and date of manufacture (remember all of his shoes are hand made).  I am a true 38 and own the flats in both 38 and 38.5.  For some reason the heel version of the hangisi has been more consistent over time and I've been a 38 across the board.


----------



## chyclover13

Seuk Seuk said:


> My first manolos!!! I wanted something that would be a limited edition to make my first manolo purchase a bit more sentimental. I love them! Wish I would have gone down half a size though instead of my normal size because they slip off my feet after a while but... I’m sure my cobbler can work his magic to make them a bit more snug.


hi i'm thinking about this exact pair for my first manolo pair as well. i'm looking for something works for day and night. how do you like yours so far and do you find them versatile with different outfits?


----------



## Seuk Seuk

chyclover13 said:


> hi i'm thinking about this exact pair for my first manolo pair as well. i'm looking for something works for day and night. how do you like yours so far and do you find them versatile with different outfits?


I love them. I find them to be super comfortable. I love the fact that they’re leather and not satin. I dress them up or down but I find that these are suited best when you’re dressed up. I have worn them with black jeans and a white tee with a black leather jacket though and the shoes made the outfit stand out a bit more.


----------



## chyclover13

Seuk Seuk said:


> I love them. I find them to be super comfortable. I love the fact that they’re leather and not satin. I dress them up or down but I find that these are suited best when you’re dressed up. I have worn them with black jeans and a white tee with a black leather jacket though and the shoes made the outfit stand out a bit more.



Thank you! That’s good to know. Do you find them suitable for work?


----------



## Seuk Seuk

chyclover13 said:


> Thank you! That’s good to know. Do you find them suitable for work?


I’m a makeup artist so I usually don’t wear heels to work. However, I wouldn’t see a problem wearing them to work with a skirt/pant and blazer if I did work in a company that requires you to wear business attire. In all honesty, this shoe will make any outfit complete. They’re stunning heels.


----------



## chyclover13

Seuk Seuk said:


> I’m a makeup artist so I usually don’t wear heels to work. However, I wouldn’t see a problem wearing them to work with a skirt/pant and blazer if I did work in a company that requires you to wear business attire. In all honesty, this shoe will make any outfit complete. They’re stunning heels.


great to know. appreciate it!


----------



## evtsai

Hi! I am dying to get a pair of Manolo Blahnik Hangisi mules... but afraid they'll fall off my feet and I won't be able to walk in them. Can any mule owners share their experiences? Thank you!


----------



## Purrsey

Not sure if this has been asked here a gazillion times... can i ask if the flats run true to size? I'm typically a 37.5 for chanel ballerina and same for christian louboutin heels.


----------



## barbie_86

Hi all, question re the buckles, I have a black tie event to go to and am wearing a floor length silk chiffon gown. I'm eyeing the lace Hangisi but am concerned the buckles may snag the gown due to how the crystals are set, can anyone comment/advise?


----------



## audreylita

I would hazard a guess that they may.  I've worn many of his rhinestone shoes over the years and the little metal claws around each stone can easily snag onto anything.  I love his lurum shoe and wear them with boyfriend jeans that are a little raw around the edges and the bottom of the jeans catch on the stones all the time.  But the lurum has stones set higher on the foot than the hangisi, further away from the ankle and more compact than the lurum.  Either way, if it were me, I wouldn't chance snagging a gown unless it was a bit on the shorter side and away from that part of the shoe.  

Here's the lurum for comparison:


----------



## barbie_86

Thanks that's what I suspected. The dress will skin the ground once altered so will definitely brush against whatever shoes I'm wearing, so will play safe and look for something else. Really struggling though!


----------



## audreylita

This image was used to promote a sample shoe sale at Arethusa Farms in Litchfield, CT.  The Arethusa Farm Scholarship Fund was established two years ago by Manolo Blahnik 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 U.S. President George Malkemus and Vice President Tony Yurgaitis to aid agriculture students who need help paying for their education.


----------



## Dlnc8818

Hello, 
Has anyone noticed a difference in the brightness of the Hangisi crystals ? I’m noticing SOME recent photos have very bright white rhinestones compared to the traditional darker crystals.


----------



## audreylita

They also come in colors.  I have a pair with yellow crystals.


----------



## sfaithg

I'm looking to buy my first pair of Hangisi's and am looking for help with sizing! Are they TTS? I wear a 37.5 in my Valentino Rockstuds and in all my CL heels. Should I buy my normal size or go up? If it makes a difference, I have thin feet.


----------



## audreylita

sfaithg said:


> I'm looking to buy my first pair of Hangisi's and am looking for help with sizing! Are they TTS? I wear a 37.5 in my Valentino Rockstuds and in all my CL heels. Should I buy my normal size or go up? If it makes a difference, I have thin feet.


Are you looking at flats or heels?


----------



## sfaithg

audreylita said:


> Are you looking at flats or heels?


Whoops! 105mm heels!


----------



## audreylita

sfaithg said:


> Whoops! 105mm heels!


They should be true to size.


----------



## gatorpooh

sfaithg said:


> I'm looking to buy my first pair of Hangisi's and am looking for help with sizing! Are they TTS? I wear a 37.5 in my Valentino Rockstuds and in all my CL heels. Should I buy my normal size or go up? If it makes a difference, I have thin feet.



TTS for me.


----------



## Alena21

Picked up these beauties, recently. Light blush colour called Confetti, 70mm. Think they are nice addition to my MB family  My Hangisi are all either 38 or 38.5 size. For mules I buy 38size.


----------



## nikitax

^Those are beautiful!

Hi guys I hope you can help me find these light pink Hangisi velvet flats. I've been looking for them everywhere with no luck. Do you know if there they special edition or something? I can't even find them in satin.
Many thanks!


----------



## audreylita

nikitax said:


> ^Those are beautiful!
> 
> Hi guys I hope you can help me find these light pink Hangisi velvet flats. I've been looking for them everywhere with no luck. Do you know if there they special edition or something? I can't even find them in satin.
> Many thanks!


Call the Manolo Blahnik boutique in Manhattan, I was just there and they had this series of velvet hangisi.  This flagship boutique is closing permanently on November 22 and they are selling out their inventory quickly.  I was just there and purchased two pair of the velvet in a 70mm heel and they did have a higher heel as well but they are selling out quickly.  They had several colors in each heel height.  The shoes are not on sale and are full price.


----------



## nikitax

^Oh wow I wish I was in NY.   I will call and see if they have them and maybe I can have them send it to a friend in the USA. I don't know why Manolo doesn't ship to Mexico :'(
Thanks for teh advice.


----------



## enensweety

Sharing my beautiful cobalt blue babies in 105mm. Such a stunning color!


----------



## enensweety

Also just got these amazing fabric mules. Posting a side by side with the pumps for comparison.


----------



## thesassygirl2

audreylita said:


> Call the Manolo Blahnik boutique in Manhattan, I was just there and they had this series of velvet hangisi.  This flagship boutique is closing permanently on November 22 and they are selling out their inventory quickly.  I was just there and purchased two pair of the velvet in a 70mm heel and they did have a higher heel as well but they are selling out quickly.  They had several colors in each heel height.  The shoes are not on sale and are full price.



How are the 70mm? My Hangisis are all 90mm, but contemplating trying the 70mm... they look a little too short to me...


----------



## audreylita

thesassygirl2 said:


> How are the 70mm? My Hangisis are all 90mm, but contemplating trying the 70mm... they look a little too short to me...


I own hangisi's in every heel height.  Not sure what you mean by short, if it's sizing then it would be identical for the 70, 90 and 105.  I need to go up a half size only in the flats.


----------



## ladybug333

Hi there! I've been loving these flats for ages and would love to own a pair. The only problem is that I have size 11 feet and I find that most designer shoes at size 42 (typically their largest) are a still a bit snug.

I'm afraid that even a 42 in these flats will be too tight, so my question is: 

*Is it possible to take the satin or velvet flats to a cobbler and have them stretched wider ever so slightly?* I've never done that before, but have heard of people doing it! 
*Also, between the velvet or satin flats, is there one that you think would stretch out over time more?*


----------



## hokatie

ladybug333 said:


> Hi there! I've been loving these flats for ages and would love to own a pair. The only problem is that I have size 11 feet and I find that most designer shoes at size 42 (typically their largest) are a still a bit snug.
> 
> I'm afraid that even a 42 in these flats will be too tight, so my question is:
> 
> *Is it possible to take the satin or velvet flats to a cobbler and have them stretched wider ever so slightly?* I've never done that before, but have heard of people doing it!
> *Also, between the velvet or satin flats, is there one that you think would stretch out over time more?*


Do they have size 43? If yes, you should buy it and then buy the heel grippers that help a lot. I’m size 38 in most US shoes and bought the Manolo in size 39. They’re a bit bigger so added the heel grippers and the problem solved.
Hope this answer help.


----------



## audreylita

ladybug333 said:


> Hi there! I've been loving these flats for ages and would love to own a pair. The only problem is that I have size 11 feet and I find that most designer shoes at size 42 (typically their largest) are a still a bit snug.
> 
> I'm afraid that even a 42 in these flats will be too tight, so my question is:
> 
> *Is it possible to take the satin or velvet flats to a cobbler and have them stretched wider ever so slightly?* I've never done that before, but have heard of people doing it!
> *Also, between the velvet or satin flats, is there one that you think would stretch out over time more?*


All these shoes are lined in soft leather and both velvet and satin are fabrics  so it's splitting hairs on which would stretch the best.  Patent is famous for not stretching well over time.  I am a size 38 and own hangisi flats in fabric and satin but found his velvet flats to be tighter in the toe area, it's been almost a year since I've tried them so if he's changed the last then I wouldn't know but for some reason the satin ones were cut more generously in the toe box area.   

Several years ago I was in the boutique in Manhattan and Serena Williams was trying on shoes next to me.  She was a size 13 (43) and had to special order the shoes she wanted because they only went up in size to 12 (42).  As far as I know 12 is still the largest size he's making for general sale.  (Google shows that she wears a size 10.5 but the shoe she was trying was an alligator pump with a 4" heel and his exotics infamously ran tight so she probably  had to size up a bit)


----------



## meowmeow94

So cute. I love my Manolo shoes!


----------



## amag520

I posted in the "ID These Shoes Please" thread before I realized this one existed, so please excuse my duplicative posting. 

I bought these from therealreal back around 2012!! I never wore them and just found them again as I was going through my closet. I'm listing them for sale and calling them hangisi's, but is that actually correct? I'd like to properly represent the style if you might know. I'm usually a CL and JC wearer, so I'm naive when it comes to MB's! Thanks for any help!


----------



## JuneHawk

amag520 said:


> I posted in the "ID These Shoes Please" thread before I realized this one existed, so please excuse my duplicative posting.
> 
> I bought these from therealreal back around 2012!! I never wore them and just found them again as I was going through my closet. I'm listing them for sale and calling them hangisi's, but is that actually correct? I'd like to properly represent the style if you might know. I'm usually a CL and JC wearer, so I'm naive when it comes to MB's! Thanks for any help!



These are not Hangisis.


----------



## amag520

JuneHawk said:


> These are not Hangisis.



Thanks so much! I also posted in the "Identify this" section, so I'm hoping someone might be able to give more details. I was eager to start buying back then, and even the original RealReal listing doesn't mentioned the style name.


----------



## audreylita

amag520 said:


> I posted in the "ID These Shoes Please" thread before I realized this one existed, so please excuse my duplicative posting.
> 
> I bought these from therealreal back around 2012!! I never wore them and just found them again as I was going through my closet. I'm listing them for sale and calling them hangisi's, but is that actually correct? I'd like to properly represent the style if you might know. I'm usually a CL and JC wearer, so I'm naive when it comes to MB's! Thanks for any help!


These look like the sedaraby crystal buckle which is a retired style, never saw them with elongated crystals like this but I'm not sure what else they could be.


----------



## JuneHawk

Definitely not a Sedaraby buckle either.


----------



## amag520

Thanks. I ended up just listing them as Manolo flats and stating year I purchased them. If I bought them from therealreal in 2012, I have no idea how old they could actually be. I'm not experienced enough to know the exact style. I guess it is just s retired style that maybe never took off.


----------



## yenniemc

Hello!

Does anyone have a picture with their champagne hangisi? I’m thinking of getting them for my wedding and I just want to be sure as to what the color actually is and how it looks worn. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## audreylita

yenniemc said:


> Hello!
> 
> Does anyone have a picture with their champagne hangisi? I’m thinking of getting them for my wedding and I just want to be sure as to what the color actually is and how it looks worn.
> Thank you in advance!


I have but the lens of my camera and your monitor would never together give you a true indication of color, here's an image taken from the Neiman Marcus website which is a true color of the champagne.  It is a nice alternative to a true white shoe.  Good choice!


----------



## yenniemc

audreylita said:


> I have but the lens of my camera and your monitor would never together give you a true indication of color, here's an image taken from the Neiman Marcus website which is a true color of the champagne.  It is a nice alternative to a true white shoe.  Good choice!


Fantastic! Thank you for the feedback. I agree and I think it's an absolutely beautiful shoe that I could still use after the wedding.


----------



## kamikaze1

Hi-
I was wondering if the Hangisi now has a new color for the buckle? Purchased a pair online from Nordstrom in the blue satin but they came in with a silver buckle instead of a greyish one. 

Is this normal? 

Somehow they don't seem as attractive.


----------



## audreylita

kamikaze1 said:


> Hi-
> I was wondering if the Hangisi now has a new color for the buckle? Purchased a pair online from Nordstrom in the blue satin but they came in with a silver buckle instead of a greyish one.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Somehow they don't seem as attractive.
> View attachment 4729670
> View attachment 4729669


Manolo uses a variety of different color crystals on the hangisi.


----------



## yenniemc

yenniemc said:


> Fantastic! Thank you for the feedback. I agree and I think it's an absolutely beautiful shoe that I could still use after the wedding.


 Just an update, the shoes arrived but they’re huge! Thinking of exchanging them for 36.5. Do these shoes stretch in case the 36.5 ends up being tight? Thank you so much in advance! They’re absolutely gorgeous though! I am thinking that if I do exchange them, I might stick with the classic royal blue. I think this type of shoe deserves a fun color.


----------



## audreylita

yenniemc said:


> Just an update, the shoes arrived but they’re huge! Thinking of exchanging them for 36.5. Do these shoes stretch in case the 36.5 ends up being tight? Thank you so much in advance! They’re absolutely gorgeous though! I am thinking that if I do exchange them, I might stick with the classic royal blue. I think this type of shoe deserves a fun color.


All of his shoes stretch with time.  What is your true size?


----------



## yenniemc

audreylita said:


> All of his shoes stretch with time.  What is your true size?


Thank you! I don’t know to be honest. It tends to fluctuate. I don’t have a lot of designer shoes but my Jimmy Choo Erin is  37, my Louboutin Iriza is 36. My feet are 23 cm long more or less? So I think that’s around 36-36.5? The Hangisi I got was 37 and there’s at least one pointer finger of space.


----------



## audreylita

yenniemc said:


> Thank you! I don’t know to be honest. It tends to fluctuate. I don’t have a lot of designer shoes but my Jimmy Choo Erin is  37, my Louboutin Iriza is 36. My feet are 23 cm long more or less? So I think that’s around 36-36.5? The Hangisi I got was 37 and there’s at least one pointer finger of space.


I'm sure you'll be happy once you get your proper size.  It's a very comfortable shoe.


----------



## yenniemc

audreylita said:


> I'm sure you'll be happy once you get your proper size.  It's a very comfortable shoe.


Thank you so much!


----------



## purpleggplant

I am a size us 6 but 35.5 in designer (Chanel, Jimmy Choo, Salvatore Ferragamo, Charlotte Olympia, and Manolo Blahnik heels)

I ordered a size 36 in the Manolo Blahnik hangisi flat and it was too large. 

I would keep to your true size.


----------



## audreylita

You will find that sometimes an identical shoe will run slightly different in sizing, all his shoes are hand made and he does use multiple factories.


----------



## yenniemc

Hello, my Royal Satin Blue Hangisis have arrived and they are beautiful! Can I ask if anyone has used the scotchguard protector for leather and textiles on them? I plan to spray them before I use them.
Also, does anyone recommend to resole these with rubber? I do that with my Chanel shoes and I was wondering if people do the same with manolos. Thank you in advance!


----------



## goldenfountain

yenniemc said:


> Hello, my Royal Satin Blue Hangisis have arrived and they are beautiful! Can I ask if anyone has used the scotchguard protector for leather and textiles on them? I plan to spray them before I use them. Thank you in advance!


Stunning & iconic! I own the same color in the 50mm height. Interested to hear others' experience as well as I haven't sprayed anything on my Hangisi's. Enjoy yours!


----------



## audreylita

yenniemc said:


> Hello, my Royal Satin Blue Hangisis have arrived and they are beautiful! Can I ask if anyone has used the scotchguard protector for leather and textiles on them? I plan to spray them before I use them.
> Also, does anyone recommend to resole these with rubber? I do that with my Chanel shoes and I was wondering if people do the same with manolos. Thank you in advance!


If you're planning on heavy usage of these shoes or will be wearing them in the rain, then I would put a thin rubber sole on them.  I personally didn't put them on any of mine, I like the visual of the delicate line of this shoe as is.   I also have never sprayed satin shoes so would do some research to make sure there's a proper product to do that and one that would not alter the color or texture of the fabric.


----------



## yenniemc

goldenfountain said:


> Stunning & iconic! I own the same color in the 50mm height. Interested to hear others' experience as well as I haven't sprayed anything on my Hangisi's. Enjoy yours!



thank you!


audreylita said:


> If you're planning on heavy usage of these shoes or will be wearing them in the rain, then I would put a thin rubber sole on them.  I personally didn't put them on any of mine, I like the visual of the delicate line of this shoe as is.   I also have never sprayed satin shoes so would do some research to make sure there's a proper product to do that and one that would not alter the color or texture of the fabric.


Thanks so much! Will do!


----------



## Privik

yenniemc said:


> Hello, my Royal Satin Blue Hangisis have arrived and they are beautiful! Can I ask if anyone has used the scotchguard protector for leather and textiles on them? I plan to spray them before I use them.
> Also, does anyone recommend to resole these with rubber? I do that with my Chanel shoes and I was wondering if people do the same with manolos. Thank you in advance!



WOW! What a beautiful color this is! Mine Hangisis are in black laced so I haven't done anything to protect them.


----------



## Oni_

Got a navy pair for my wedding, which was supposed to be in September (postponed now to April 2021 because of covid  ). Super excited to wear them! The wedding is indoors, inside an art gallery... would you recommend getting rubber soles added to them before the wedding? Or should I just wear them a bit as is, and later take them to a cobbler? I'm so on the fence because the soles are so smooth I'm worried about them being slippery, but I also love how simple and clean the silhouette is right now without the added rubber sole.


----------



## audreylita

Oni_ said:


> Got a navy pair for my wedding, which was supposed to be in September (postponed now to April 2021 because of covid  ). Super excited to wear them! The wedding is indoors, inside an art gallery... would you recommend getting rubber soles added to them before the wedding? Or should I just wear them a bit as is, and later take them to a cobbler? I'm so on the fence because the soles are so smooth I'm worried about them being slippery, but I also love how simple and clean the silhouette is right now without the added rubber sole.



The soles are suede and are not slippery.  This is one of his shoes I've never put a rubber sole on and been fine.


----------



## yenniemc

Oni_ said:


> Got a navy pair for my wedding, which was supposed to be in September (postponed now to April 2021 because of covid  ). Super excited to wear them! The wedding is indoors, inside an art gallery... would you recommend getting rubber soles added to them before the wedding? Or should I just wear them a bit as is, and later take them to a cobbler? I'm so on the fence because the soles are so smooth I'm worried about them being slippery, but I also love how simple and clean the silhouette is right now without the added rubber sole.


Gorgeous shoe! I am using my satin ones for my wedding too! I’ll probably change to another shoe for when we take photos in the garden I thought about adding rubber soles but it seems like it’s not the thing to do with Hangisis. They’re too pretty to ruin the line. I’m also scared that the cobbler might make a mistake and snag the satin.


----------



## Oni_

yenniemc said:


> Gorgeous shoe! I am using my satin ones for my wedding too! I’ll probably change to another shoe for when we take photos in the garden I thought about adding rubber soles but it seems like it’s not the thing to do with Hangisis. They’re too pretty to ruin the line. I’m also scared that the cobbler might make a mistake and snag the satin.



YAY shoe twins!  When is your wedding? I hadn't even thought of the cobbler snagging the satin! I'm even more worried to bring them in now LOL. Maybe I'll just keep them super special occasion shoes going forward, and just forgo the soles... What shoe are you planning on wearing in the garden? Those photos will be so lovely! I bought a pair of white Gucci Princetown slippers for the reception. I have them in black and the vibram soles I had added to them look great.


----------



## yenniemc

Oni_ said:


> YAY shoe twins!  When is your wedding? I hadn't even thought of the cobbler snagging the satin! I'm even more worried to bring them in now LOL. Maybe I'll just keep them super special occasion shoes going forward, and just forgo the soles... What shoe are you planning on wearing in the garden? Those photos will be so lovely! I bought a pair of white Gucci Princetown slippers for the reception. I have them in black and the vibram soles I had added to them look great.
> 
> View attachment 4753831


Right?? It’s a valid concern! My cobbler returned my Chanel slingbacks with pen marks on the side probably when he tried to trace it for resoling! It wasn’t too obvious but I was still bothered and I don’t want to risk the Hangisis!
OH!! The Gucci Princetowns look so comfortable! You can definitely dance in those the entire night!
Our wedding was scheduled for October here in Europe but due to the threat of the resurgence of the coronavirus in the fall, we’ve decided to move it to April 2021. Especially since most of our guests would be coming from the US and Asia and people might not want to travel  How about you? I hope this virus hasn’t affected your planning negatively! 
For the garden, I am thinking of getting these platforms from Jimmy Choo but it’s currently not available so I’m waiting!


----------



## goldenfountain

I'm eyeing these pairs of velvet hangisi flats, but not sure about sizing yet. The only size available is 35.
I'm a 34.5-35 (with insole) for flats, 50mm,70mm and 105mm all in satin. 
Can anyone please comment?


----------



## Oni_

yenniemc said:


> Right?? It’s a valid concern! My cobbler returned my Chanel slingbacks with pen marks on the side probably when he tried to trace it for resoling! It wasn’t too obvious but I was still bothered and I don’t want to risk the Hangisis!
> OH!! The Gucci Princetowns look so comfortable! You can definitely dance in those the entire night!
> Our wedding was scheduled for October here in Europe but due to the threat of the resurgence of the coronavirus in the fall, we’ve decided to move it to April 2021. Especially since most of our guests would be coming from the US and Asia and people might not want to travel  How about you? I hope this virus hasn’t affected your planning negatively!
> For the garden, I am thinking of getting these platforms from Jimmy Choo but it’s currently not available so I’m waiting!
> 
> View attachment 4754066


AHH! For the amount of money you spent on those slingbacks, you definitely don't want someone getting pen marks on them! . So hard to find a cobbler you totally trust. Honestly, I don't actually find the Princetowns that comfy LOL! The leather interior often gives me blisters (but I like them so much I put up with it). OMG I'm April 24, 2021! Month twins as well? LOL! I'm in Toronto, and we were originally September 26 2020 but the art gallery we're getting married at said they might not even be open again until September, so we should postpone. So sad but I'm feeling like all brides are in this boat right now... I hope rescheduling wasn't too difficult for you. Love love love those platforms!! You could totally wear them after the wedding too. Good choice!


----------



## audreylita

I bought two pair of Hangisi's for my wedding, one in a higher heel for the ceremony and then the identical one in a lower heel for the reception.   The higher heels were so comfortable that I stayed in them all night and never had to change to the lower heels!  Manolo really does know a woman's foot and how to make a shoe that works for us!


----------



## audreylita

I send all my shoes to Leather Spa in NY for any and all repair work.  They have different rubber soles to put on shoes, different colors and thicknesses and their work is flawless.  This is where Manolo and Chanel and Bergdorf's send their shoes for repair.  Their website is easy to work with and they do a huge mail in business.  I used them when I lived in NY and would not use anyone else.  They are the best.


----------



## yenniemc

audreylita said:


> I bought two pair of Hangisi's for my wedding, one in a higher heel for the ceremony and then the identical one in a lower heel for the reception.   The higher heels were so comfortable that I stayed in them all night and never had to change to the lower heels!  Manolo really does know a woman's foot and how to make a shoe that works for us!


This is what I’m hoping for! ❤️❤️❤️  They look really pretty and I was hoping to wear them during the reception too!


----------



## yenniemc

Oni_ said:


> AHH! For the amount of money you spent on those slingbacks, you definitely don't want someone getting pen marks on them! . So hard to find a cobbler you totally trust. Honestly, I don't actually find the Princetowns that comfy LOL! The leather interior often gives me blisters (but I like them so much I put up with it). OMG I'm April 24, 2021! Month twins as well? LOL! I'm in Toronto, and we were originally September 26 2020 but the art gallery we're getting married at said they might not even be open again until September, so we should postpone. So sad but I'm feeling like all brides are in this boat right now... I hope rescheduling wasn't too difficult for you. Love love love those platforms!! You could totally wear them after the wedding too. Good choice!


Oh I didn’t know! One would think that because the Princetowns are flat that they would be a comfortable shoe. Thanks for the heads up!  thank you so much! I’m glad to hear you were able to reschedule in the same venue. Yeah, it was quite difficult but we were able to find an available date for our original second choice if that makes sense. I wish you all the happiness in the world and let me know if you do end up resoling the Hangisis! I know that plans are so hard to finalize right now with the pandemic and everything but I’M SO EXCITED TO WEAR MY SHOES!  I’m just so scared to ruin them before the wedding!


----------



## yenniemc

audreylita said:


> I send all my shoes to Leather Spa in NY for any and all repair work.  They have different rubber soles to put on shoes, different colors and thicknesses and their work is flawless.  This is where Manolo and Chanel and Bergdorf's send their shoes for repair.  Their website is easy to work with and they do a huge mail in business.  I used them when I lived in NY and would not use anyone else.  They are the best.


Thank you so much for this tip! I’ll consider this stateside!


----------



## jese1988

Oni_ said:


> Got a navy pair for my wedding, which was supposed to be in September (postponed now to April 2021 because of covid  ). Super excited to wear them! The wedding is indoors, inside an art gallery... would you recommend getting rubber soles added to them before the wedding? Or should I just wear them a bit as is, and later take them to a cobbler? I'm so on the fence because the soles are so smooth I'm worried about them being slippery, but I also love how simple and clean the silhouette is right now without the added rubber sole.


Congratulations! We have the same wedding shoes. Used them as is and it was perfect, in my experience it wasn’t slippery and it’s super comfy I used them the whole wedding time. Love them.


----------



## XCCX




----------



## CrazyCool01

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4843961


Wow ❤️❤️Amazing


----------



## XCCX

CrazyCool01 said:


> Wow ❤❤Amazing


Thank you!


----------



## dpgyrl026

Ladies help me decide please!  

Black ones are from a private reseller going for $750 via PayPal but $900 on poshmark  

Yellow ones are for a public reseller going for $670 

Assuming they are authentic, which would you go for?   I own a lot of neutral designer shoes, and for some reason I feel like when it comes to Hangisi, it should be a bold color.  But then the black I feel like would be the least risk for stains. Only thing is it’s a from a private reseller so there’s a little risk.  Ahhhh decisions


----------



## audreylita

dpgyrl026 said:


> Ladies help me decide please!
> 
> Black ones are from a private reseller going for $750 via PayPal but $900 on poshmark
> 
> Yellow ones are for a public reseller going for $670
> 
> Assuming they are authentic, which would you go for?   I own a lot of neutral designer shoes, and for some reason I feel like when it comes to Hangisi, it should be a bold color.  But then the black I feel like would be the least risk for stains. Only thing is it’s a from a private reseller so there’s a little risk.  Ahhhh decisions
> 
> View attachment 4850108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850109


The photo of the yellow shoe is obviously from Manolo Blahnik and not the actual shoe.  Do you have a link to the actual shoe and to see its condition?  And are both pairs the same heel height?


----------



## dpgyrl026

audreylita said:


> The photo of the yellow shoe is obviously from Manolo Blahnik and not the actual shoe.  Do you have a link to the actual shoe and to see its condition?  And are both pairs the same heel height?



The yellow says 3 inch


			https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/manolo-blahnik-hangisi-crystal-embellishments-pumps-w-tags-7ujj0?position=12
		


The black one (will need to ask for more photos granted) and is 70 mm so I’m assuming same height?



			https://posh.mk/CAzqoWAFP9


----------



## LavenderIce

dpgyrl026 said:


> Ladies help me decide please!
> 
> Black ones are from a private reseller going for $750 via PayPal but $900 on poshmark
> 
> Yellow ones are for a public reseller going for $670
> 
> Assuming they are authentic, which would you go for?   I own a lot of neutral designer shoes, and for some reason I feel like when it comes to Hangisi, it should be a bold color.  But then the black I feel like would be the least risk for stains. Only thing is it’s a from a private reseller so there’s a little risk.  Ahhhh decisions
> 
> View attachment 4850108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4850109



The black satin is definitely more carefree in terms of color.  However, I personally feel more comfortable buying from a known reseller.


----------



## audreylita

dpgyrl026 said:


> The yellow says 3 inch
> 
> 
> https://www.therealreal.com/products/women/shoes/pumps/manolo-blahnik-hangisi-crystal-embellishments-pumps-w-tags-7ujj0?position=12
> 
> 
> 
> The black one (will need to ask for more photos granted) and is 70 mm so I’m assuming same height?
> 
> 
> 
> https://posh.mk/CAzqoWAFP9


I own this shoe in several colors and lean towards wearing the lighter colors more often, the buckle on the darker shades stands out more and for me makes it more of a dressy shoe.  I wear mine with jeans and personally like the lighter colors.  The seller of the black pair says the shoes are new and should have a photograph of the soles of the shoe.  Pictures are less than great for authentication but they both appear to be authentic given the limited photos shown.


----------



## dpgyrl026

audreylita said:


> The photo of the yellow shoe is obviously from Manolo Blahnik and not the actual shoe.  Do you have a link to the actual shoe and to see its condition?  And are both pairs the same heel height?



First, if you have a fashion blog, I would love to see it. I went through half this thread last night researching more and seeing your responses I could tell you put amazing outfits together with your huge collection.  ❤

So Neiman is doing their $300 off $1000.  Sadlu the 70mm is all sold out.  But the slingback is available.  What’s your experience on the sizing, toeb and all?   Im a 37 in Rockstuds and 37 in the Chanel slingback.  Also does the sling “misbehave”?


----------



## audreylita

dpgyrl026 said:


> First, if you have a fashion blog, I would love to see it. I went through half this thread last night researching more and seeing your responses I could tell you put amazing outfits together with your huge collection.  ❤
> 
> So Neiman is doing their $300 off $1000.  Sadlu the 70mm is all sold out.  But the slingback is available.  What’s your experience on the sizing, toeb and all?   Im a 37 in Rockstuds and 37 in the Chanel slingback.  Also does the sling “misbehave”?
> 
> View attachment 4850917


I don't own any of the hangisi slingback shoes although I have been buying his slingbacks since the 80's and still have some in my closet.  I own many styles including his Carolyne which is his classic slingback.  I've never had problems and they've all been very comfortable.


----------



## littleming

My 3 pairs so far...
Love love love them!!!!


----------



## dpgyrl026

Just got this in from Neiman and I’m so obsessed. How could a shoe be so beautiful that it makes me blush and gives me all the feels?

Question I hear a lot of issues with sizing because of the toe box.  Are all toe boxes whether it’s slingback that I have or flats or the 70 mm made equal. Setting aside the slight variation due to it being hand made. I ask because it’s too comfortable to be true and now I want this in all forms. 

Also I was surprised that it didn’t come with extra bottom heel replacements considering the unique metal part at the end. Do they do replacements?


----------



## audreylita

dpgyrl026 said:


> Just got this in from Neiman and I’m so obsessed. How could a shoe be so beautiful that it makes me blush and gives me all the feels?
> 
> Question I hear a lot of issues with sizing because of the toe box.  Are all toe boxes whether it’s slingback that I have or flats or the 70 mm made equal. Setting aside the slight variation due to it being hand made. I ask because it’s too comfortable to be true and now I want this in all forms.
> 
> Also I was surprised that it didn’t come with extra bottom heel replacements considering the unique metal part at the end. Do they do replacements?
> 
> View attachment 4853917


I’ve been buying Manolo’s shoes for 35 years and his shoes have never come with extra heel tips.


----------



## domates

does anyone know where the name HANGISI comes from? I'm curious because hangisi means "Which one?" in Turkish, so I was wondering if it had anything to do with it.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Is anyone different sizes in the hangisi pumps and hangisi flats? So far I’ve gotten a 39 in hangisi pumps but a 38.5 in hangisi flats. The 38.5 pumps could work but I know the moment my feet swell, my toes will be squished. The 39 is a little loose but my toes have breathing space and having a pad in the shoe makes it a good fit.


----------



## Ly07jf

yenniemc said:


> Hello, my Royal Satin Blue Hangisis have arrived and they are beautiful! Can I ask if anyone has used the scotchguard protector for leather and textiles on them? I plan to spray them before I use them.
> Also, does anyone recommend to resole these with rubber? I do that with my Chanel shoes and I was wondering if people do the same with manolos. Thank you in advance!



I’m thinking about the same thing. Did anyone ended up doing a spray?

TIA


----------



## enensweety

Just got these gorgeous champagne flats today and couldn’t resist taking a pic with the rest of her Manolo siblings❤️


----------



## LavenderIce

enensweety said:


> Just got these gorgeous champagne flats today and couldn’t resist taking a pic with the rest of her Manolo siblings❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893533
> View attachment 4893534



Beautiful collection!


----------



## enensweety

LavenderIce said:


> Beautiful collection!


Thank you!


----------



## Tingeling

Hi, I just got a pair of Lurums. I am a regular 41, and got them in size 42, they were too big and exchanged them for a size 41,5. These are perfect in length, but still they are huge in the front of the shoe, and the ankle strap are also too roomy. I have narrow feet, but 41 will be too short. Anyone have the same problem? Any solutions? Thank’s


----------



## audreylita

Tingeling said:


> Hi, I just got a pair of Lurums. I am a regular 41, and got them in size 42, they were too big and exchanged them for a size 41,5. These are perfect in length, but still they are huge in the front of the shoe, and the ankle strap are also too roomy. I have narrow feet, but 41 will be too short. Anyone have the same problem? Any solutions? Thank’s


I’m a true size 38 and wear a 38 1/2 in the Lurum, probably because it’s a barefoot shoe, and they fit perfectly.  Maybe a small half front toe insert will take up the extra space.  I actually love the Lurum and have thought about starting a thread about them.


----------



## Tingeling

audreylita said:


> I’m a true size 38 and wear a 38 1/2 in the Lurum, probably because it’s a barefoot shoe, and they fit perfectly.  Maybe a small half front toe insert will take up the extra space.  I actually love the Lurum and have thought about starting a thread about them.


Thank you, I’ll def try a front toe insert


----------



## Elsa2006

Hello Hangisi owners, can you help clarify something? Are there generally two different color buckles--a greyish crystal (the first 3 shoes from left in @enensweety collection) and a clear crystal (the 4th shoe)?

TIA





enensweety said:


> Just got these gorgeous champagne flats today and couldn’t resist taking a pic with the rest of her Manolo siblings❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893534


----------



## audreylita

Elsa2006 said:


> Hello Hangisi owners, can you help clarify something? Are there generally two different color buckles--a greyish crystal (the first 3 shoes from left in @enensweety collection) and a clear crystal (the 4th shoe)?
> 
> TIA


I have black and white striped hangisi heels with yellow crystal buckles.


----------



## Purrsey

Can i trust the sizing guide in its website? There are a few I'm shortlisting and some listed as true to size some say down half size. Never owned this brand.  I am a 37.5 in Chanel/CL/Hermes/Valentino.  Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

Purrsey said:


> Can i trust the sizing guide in its website? There are a few I'm shortlisting and some listed as true to size some say down half size. Never owned this brand.  I am a 37.5 in Chanel/CL/Hermes/Valentino.  Thanks.


Manolo’s shoes are all hand made so there can be slight variations from lot to lot.  That said, typically they’re true to size, I have never sized down.  Occasionally I‘ll go up a half size if I’m going to wear a shoe bare foot.


----------



## Purrsey

audreylita said:


> Manolo’s shoes are all hand made so there can be slight variations from lot to lot.  That said, typically they’re true to size, I have never sized down.  Occasionally I‘ll go up a half size if I’m going to wear a shoe bare foot.



Thanks for enlightening.


----------



## Boho-Angel

Purrsey said:


> Can i trust the sizing guide in its website? There are a few I'm shortlisting and some listed as true to size some say down half size. Never owned this brand.  I am a 37.5 in Chanel/CL/Hermes/Valentino.  Thanks.


I own several pairs and have had to size a half size down in all, regardless of their heel height. I’m a 36 and buy 35.5. My foot would literally slip out of 36s. It’s really hit and miss  as to whether or not a person buys true to size or sizes a half size down. Goodluck


----------



## goldenfountain

Purrsey said:


> Can i trust the sizing guide in its website? There are a few I'm shortlisting and some listed as true to size some say down half size. Never owned this brand.  I am a 37.5 in Chanel/CL/Hermes/Valentino.  Thanks.


I've had to size down. I'm a 34.5-35 across most designer shoes and wear 34-34.5 for hangisi. My first pair of Hangisi was a 105mm in size 35 and my foot slipped out of it almost completely I had to put double insoles inside.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks for sharing.Just got my first pair. Hangisi flats. Had to bring down half a size.


----------



## mzc1221

Elsa2006 said:


> Hello Hangisi owners, can you help clarify something? Are there generally two different color buckles--a greyish crystal (the first 3 shoes from left in @enensweety collection) and a clear crystal (the 4th shoe)?
> 
> TIA


It seems so! My red hangisi has lighter crystals.


----------



## simplycho

Hi everyone! finally got my hands on my first pair of Hangisi in blue
they’re so pretty! 

anyone knows how much they stretch? im a usual EU37 in CL heels and RVs
i got these blue ones in size 36.5 (i suppose its IT36.5)

they fit a little tight in the front probably because it’s pointy
not sure if they’ll expand much
any idea? 

thank u!


----------



## mzc1221




----------



## mzc1221




----------



## mzc1221

mzc1221 said:


> View attachment 4989070
> View attachment 4989071
> View attachment 4989072
> View attachment 4989074
> View attachment 4989073



Need your advice ladies, I can only pick one. Both items are currently on sale... should I go for the seasonal fun (can be quirky) Hangisi or the classic black Lurum? It would be worthy to note that the Hangisi is nearly half the price of the Lurum, which is already much discounted! *decisions*decisions*


----------



## audreylita

mzc1221 said:


> Need your advice ladies, I can only pick one. Both items are currently on sale... should I go for the seasonal fun (can be quirky) Hangisi or the classic black Lurum? It would be worthy to note that the Hangisi is nearly half the price of the Lurum, which is already much discounted! *decisions*decisions*


I actually have both shoes you've pictured.  I have been wearing my Lurum's far more than my Hangisi's, they are more comfortable and I'm loving how they look with jeans.


----------



## mzc1221

Thank you for your reply. I am not much of a jeans girl but I also think they are easy to style dressed up or dressed down. And also I read that the Hangisi one is made of leather, so it might be less comfortable than the fabric/satin ones. I think I will grab the Lurum one while it’s at 40% off!


----------



## Heartlock

enensweety said:


> Just got these gorgeous champagne flats today and couldn’t resist taking a pic with the rest of her Manolo siblings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893533
> View attachment 4893534


Love this collection so much!!!  Hoping to get the blue hangisis one day


----------



## bisbeepurse

Hi! Does anyone have a pair of Hangisi with a serial code on the side? I just received a new pair and I noticed a code, which my old pair didn't have. Thanks!


----------



## Gigi_90

Hello  

I am looking for shoes to wear on my wedding and was considering buying the hangisi pumps. I never tried them on and the shops are closed here so I was hoping for some help, bridal store open soon so I need to have my shoes ready to try with wedding dresses. 

I’m considering the silver or white satin version but there are three heel heights... 70mm, 90mm and 105mm

can anyone tell me which one would be comfortable for a wedding under a dress?

also in terms of size, I’m usually 39.5, should I order a 40?

Appreciate any help x


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

Savannah's is having 20% off certain styles!

www.savannahs.com/


----------



## claritaaa27

Hi! I’m considering my first pair of Manolo Hangisi flats but not sure which colour to get from these 2 photos attached.

I love the grey one but I’m not sure I can keep it clean as the colour seems to be not that dark. Black is classic and safer but I also have a trusty black Chanel ballerinas that I still love.

Please help me choose  
Should I get the grey ones and give it a protection spray or just get the black one??

Thank you in advance!


----------



## audreylita

claritaaa27 said:


> Hi! I’m considering my first pair of Manolo Hangisi flats but not sure which colour to get from these 2 photos attached.
> 
> I love the grey one but I’m not sure I can keep it clean as the colour seems to be not that dark. Black is classic and safer but I also have a trusty black Chanel ballerinas that I still love.
> 
> Please help me choose
> Should I get the grey ones and give it a protection spray or just get the black one??
> 
> Thank you in advance!


You should get the ones you'll wear more.


----------



## claritaaa27

audreylita said:


> You should get the ones you'll wear more.



So black it is.. But then one more question, is the satin durable enough to be worn often? Sorry if I seem very fussy


----------



## audreylita

claritaaa27 said:


> So black it is.. But then one more question, is the satin durable enough to be worn often? Sorry if I seem very fussy


I can’t answer that specifically.  But I’ve been buying Manolo’s shoes since the 80’s and have many pairs of his satin and fabric shoes and have never had any issues with any of them.


----------



## mc2016

Saw these pink Hangisi flats on The Real Real and loved them— almost bought but then hesitated and someone snatched them up. My question is, is this a different pink than the one currently available? It seems to be more of a medium bubblegum pink and less of a fuschia. Is that so or is it just the lighting? Anyone know where I can find another pair?


----------



## luxsal

Hi Everyone! So I bought my first  pair of Hangisi which came in the mail today. I was so excited to open and  try them on but I suddenly felt underwhelmed by the size of the toe box. It seems so small in person! Also the shoe is tight and feels uncomfortable. I love the crystal buckle though! It is so beautiful! Should I size up? Or would it stretch out with time? I wear a size 39. My feet are wide. I bought it from Saks and it has 5 dots underneath. TIA!


----------



## audreylita

salal04 said:


> Hi Everyone! So I bought my first  pair of Hangisi which came in the mail today. I was so excited to open and  try them on but I suddenly felt underwhelmed by the size of the toe box. It seems so small in person! Also the shoe is tight and feels uncomfortable. I love the crystal buckle though! It is so beautiful! Should I size up? Or would it stretch out with time? I wear a size 39. My feet are wide. I bought it from Saks and it has 5 dots underneath. TIA!


If your feet are wide you should size up, I wear mine barefoot and usually have to size up.


----------



## luxsal

audreylita said:


> If your feet are wide you should size up, I wear mine barefoot and usually have to size up.


Thank you! Any idea about European sizing? Should I size up if I buy from Savannahs or Luisavaroma?


----------



## audreylita

salal04 said:


> Thank you! Any idea about European sizing? Should I size up if I buy from Savannahs or Luisavaroma?


I'm unfamiliar with those brands.  Most of my shoes are Manolo's.


----------



## goldenfountain

Has anyone tried on or bought the leather Hangisi? I saw them on Saks. Would love to know how comfy they are!


----------



## LavenderIce

audreylita said:


> I'm unfamiliar with those brands.  Most of my shoes are Manolo's.



Savannah’s and luisavaroma are retailers that carry Manolo’s.


----------



## luxsal

goldenfountain said:


> Has anyone tried on or bought the leather Hangisi? I saw them on Saks. Would love to know how comfy they are!


Yes like PP said they are European based stores like Saks, Neimans, and Nordstorms in USA. I hope I can post links but this youtuber explains the sizing between US and European made Hangisis very well. Apparently there is a theory that there is a difference between the makes. Look at the dots below the shoes. 3 dots means European and 5 dots means US based. This is the theory/opinion of this YouTuber which makes sense. 


Also an update on my sizing. I tried the shoes again and they seem to be fitting ok now. Maybe they just needed a stretch? In fact, there is a space between my heel and shoe which my husband pointed out. A few times I felt the shoe coming out so I think I am good for now. I think I just need to wear it a few times to break it in. Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

salal04 said:


> Yes like PP said they are European based stores like Saks, Neimans, and Nordstorms in USA. I hope I can post links but this youtuber explains the sizing between US and European made Hangisis very well. Apparently there is a theory that there is a difference between the makes. Look at the dots below the shoes. 3 dots means European and 5 dots means US based. This is the theory/opinion of this YouTuber which makes sense.
> 
> 
> Also an update on my sizing. I tried the shoes again and they seem to be fitting ok now. Maybe they just needed a stretch? In fact, there is a space between my heel and shoe which my husband pointed out. A few times I felt the shoe coming out so I think I am good for now. I think I just need to wear it a few times to break it in. Thank you!



There are different manufacturing facilities in Europe none are in the US.  I have shoes with all the different dots.  All sold in the US.


----------



## Brigitte031

goldenfountain said:


> Has anyone tried on or bought the leather Hangisi? I saw them on Saks. Would love to know how comfy they are!



I just purchased the black leather ones and want to purchase the beige/cream ones asap!!! I do have a wide foot but very narrow heel and when I got them (in a half size up) my heel was slipping, as expected, but knowing that feet swell after a lot of walking, I just decided to keep them. Anyway, the retailer I got them from didn’t have my actual size 35 in stock even if I had wanted to exchange it. Weirdly, the leather just molded to my foot after wearing them out and about, and they did not feel like they were a half size too big anymore, it just wrapped around my foot very comfortably. No issues with the buckle at all. I’m a 35 in all other Manolos but got these in 35.5 with a wide foot and I felt like I was able to have the room for my feet to swell on a full day walking around stores, running errands.

Highly recommend these!


----------



## layd3k

salal04 said:


> Yes like PP said they are European based stores like Saks, Neimans, and Nordstorms in USA. I hope I can post links but this youtuber explains the sizing between US and European made Hangisis very well. Apparently there is a theory that there is a difference between the makes. Look at the dots below the shoes. 3 dots means European and 5 dots means US based. This is the theory/opinion of this YouTuber which makes sense.
> 
> 
> Also an update on my sizing. I tried the shoes again and they seem to be fitting ok now. Maybe they just needed a stretch? In fact, there is a space between my heel and shoe which my husband pointed out. A few times I felt the shoe coming out so I think I am good for now. I think I just need to wear it a few times to break it in. Thank you!



i just got a pair of Hangisi flats from Browns via farfetch. I am a size 42 (so no option of going larger) and the shoe fits perfect expect for rubbing on my bunion on the right foot. Not sure if it will stretch. Has your pair stretched any more?


----------



## luxsal

layd3k said:


> i just got a pair of Hangisi flats from Browns via farfetch. I am a size 42 (so no option of going larger) and the shoe fits perfect expect for rubbing on my bunion on the right foot. Not sure if it will stretch. Has your pair stretched any more?


Hi! Every time I wear the shoes, I feel like they stretch a bit but they are still a bit tight on the toe box. I am hesitant to go a size up because then it will become loose on the back. There is some gap between my heel and  the shoe so I think I am going to keep this size and just hope that they continue to stretch. Or should I get the next size up and place a shoe filler? I am going to wear in the summer so maybe my feet will swell. I am really not sure what to do. I tried to go to the store yesterday to try 9.5 at Saks but they had no sizes available for me to try on. The associates was not helpful at all.


----------



## layd3k

salal04 said:


> Hi! Every time I wear the shoes, I feel like they stretch a bit but they are still a bit tight on the toe box. I am hesitant to go a size up because then it will become loose on the back. There is some gap between my heel and  the shoe so I think I am going to keep this size and just hope that they continue to stretch. Or should I get the next size up and place a shoe filler? I am going to wear in the summer so maybe my feet will swell. I am really not sure what to do. I tried to go to the store yesterday to try 9.5 at Saks but they had no sizes available for me to try on. The associates was not helpful at all.



Its so hard to say. Some people recommend sizing up due to foot swelling but i think the issue (for sure in my case) is that my feet are wide and i have a bunion. I have two pairs of the Romy flats from Jimmy Choo that i sized up to a 43 - my feet still get blistered and sore in the toe box by the end of the day. I have roger vivier shoes that i would say do run half a size big - so i buy the size 42 and i need to put the heel grip in the back. The heel grip helps with chafing/slippage but the toe box is still tight. For reference, the most comfortable shoes for me are Chanel - i can walk in them all day long, no matter the style.

I just wore the hangisi flats with hose and walked back and forth a bit they are definitely very comfortable. I think the toe box is more almond than pointy (like the jimmy choo romys) or square (like roger vivier). The almond toe shape is what makes them comfortable - they have already loosened up a bit from the first time i put them on.

I will stick with my size 42 and wear them around the house with thick socks to stretch them a bit.


----------



## luxsal

layd3k said:


> Its so hard to say. Some people recommend sizing up due to foot swelling but i think the issue (for sure in my case) is that my feet are wide and i have a bunion. I have two pairs of the Romy flats from Jimmy Choo that i sized up to a 43 - my feet still get blistered and sore in the toe box by the end of the day. I have roger vivier shoes that i would say do run half a size big - so i buy the size 42 and i need to put the heel grip in the back. The heel grip helps with chafing/slippage but the toe box is still tight. For reference, the most comfortable shoes for me are Chanel - i can walk in them all day long, no matter the style.
> 
> I just wore the hangisi flats with hose and walked back and forth a bit they are definitely very comfortable. I think the toe box is more almond than pointy (like the jimmy choo romys) or square (like roger vivier). The almond toe shape is what makes them comfortable - they have already loosened up a bit from the first time i put them on.
> 
> I will stick with my size 42 and wear them around the house with thick socks to stretch them a bit.


Good to know about the flats! I have a wedding to attend in May and I am hoping it will get stretch out when I walk around. Thank you for sharing your experience!


----------



## goldenfountain

Brigitte031 said:


> I just purchased the black leather ones and want to purchase the beige/cream ones asap!!! I do have a wide foot but very narrow heel and when I got them (in a half size up) my heel was slipping, as expected, but knowing that feet swell after a lot of walking, I just decided to keep them. Anyway, the retailer I got them from didn’t have my actual size 35 in stock even if I had wanted to exchange it. Weirdly, the leather just molded to my foot after wearing them out and about, and they did not feel like they were a half size too big anymore, it just wrapped around my foot very comfortably. No issues with the buckle at all. I’m a 35 in all other Manolos but got these in 35.5 with a wide foot and I felt like I was able to have the room for my feet to swell on a full day walking around stores, running errands.
> 
> Highly recommend these!


That's great to know, thank you!!! I'm a true 34.5 across Hangisi's (and 34 for the 105mm).


----------



## closetluxe

Sales alert ladies!  Saks is having a sale right now.  Up to $300 off and Manolos are included, specifically the Hangisis.  I'm debating whether to get another pair, but this time in leather.  For those of you who have bought the leather versions, do you recommend them?  Sale ends tomorrow!


----------



## goldenfountain

closetlux said:


> Sales alert ladies!  Saks is having a sale right now.  Up to $300 off and Manolos are included, specifically the Hangisis.  I'm debating whether to get another pair, but this time in leather.  For those of you who have bought the leather versions, do you recommend them?  Sale ends tomorrow!


I'm having the same debate, but deciding between black vs nude color!


----------



## closetluxe

goldenfountain said:


> I'm having the same debate, but deciding between black vs nude color!


I'm leaning towards nude because they don't have black in 70 cm heel.


----------



## goldenfountain

closetlux said:


> I'm leaning towards nude because they don't have black in 70 cm heel.


I ended up buying the nude 70mm heels in my usual size 34.5. love the discount! Hopefully they'll fit well!


----------



## closetluxe

goldenfountain said:


> I ended up buying the nude 70mm heels in my usual size 34.5. love the discount! Hopefully they'll fit well!


Please come back and let us know!  Crossing my fingers for you too!  And yes, loving any discount we can ever get on our luxe!


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

kamikaze1 said:


> Hi-
> I was wondering if the Hangisi now has a new color for the buckle? Purchased a pair online from Nordstrom in the blue satin but they came in with a silver buckle instead of a greyish one.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> Somehow they don't seem as attractive.
> View attachment 4729670
> View attachment 4729669


I am deciding between the clear buckle and the classic gray buckle as well...How do you like the clear buckle in real person?


----------



## dollardancingdoll

ladolcevita88 said:


> I am deciding between the clear buckle and the classic gray buckle as well...How do you like the clear buckle in real person?




For me, it depends on how it looks with the colour of the satin. Mine is a very pale blue so I love how the clear crystals make it especially dreamy.


----------



## wantitneedit

Sorry if this is the wrong thread to ask, but do the Mary Jane style pumps only come in the 105mm and 70mm heels?  I would struggle even sitting down in the 105mm heels and 70 mm is a little too short as well (prefer 80-85mm). thanks


----------



## goldenfountain

closetlux said:


> Please come back and let us know!  Crossing my fingers for you too!  And yes, loving any discount we can ever get on our luxe!


So I have an update! My leather Hangisis arrived yesterday (Saks took ages to ship ugh). I ordered the same size as my 70mm satin Hangisi, 34.5 and these run about 1/2 size large. It's no big deal and actually would work for me as it's the summer time and my feet will swell. I can also put the gel cushions inside for a bit more support so I'm very happy I picked them up at $300 discount!!! The leather right out of the box is a bit stiff but not that they hurt.


----------



## closetluxe

goldenfountain said:


> So I have an update! My leather Hangisis arrived yesterday (Saks took ages to ship ugh). I ordered the same size as my 70mm satin Hangisi, 34.5 and these run about 1/2 size large. It's no big deal and actually would work for me as it's the summer time and my feet will swell. I can also put the gel cushions inside for a bit more support so I'm very happy I picked them up at $300 discount!!! The leather right out of the box is a bit stiff but not that they hurt.


Thanks for the update


----------



## sakuraboo

Ladies, just want to know your experience with hangisi flats in calf leather. I wear  size 37.5 in bb 3” heels and size 38 in hangisi 3” heels(a tad loose but it’s ok because it’s heels).  I just ordered size 37.5 in hagisi flats. The toe box is a tad bit tight. Would this stretch with time since it’s calf leather? Or should I exchange it for size 38? Thanks!!!


----------



## audreylita

sakuraboo said:


> Ladies, just want to know your experience with hangisi flats in calf leather. I wear  size 37.5 in bb 3” heels and size 38 in hangisi 3” heels(a tad loose but it’s ok because it’s heels).  I just ordered size 37.5 in hagisi flats. The toe box is a tad bit tight. Would this stretch with time since it’s calf leather? Or should I exchange it for size 38? Thanks!!!


I personally would go up the half size and put in a small innersole if it was too loose.  Too tight is never fun.


----------



## winks

I am going to be a bride maid at my friend's wedding and this is the outfit we all will be wearing. Do you think the blue hangisis would be too much? Alternative would be the JC, I already own  TIA for your advice


----------



## closetluxe

I vote for the JC.


----------



## luxsal

layd3k said:


> Its so hard to say. Some people recommend sizing up due to foot swelling but i think the issue (for sure in my case) is that my feet are wide and i have a bunion. I have two pairs of the Romy flats from Jimmy Choo that i sized up to a 43 - my feet still get blistered and sore in the toe box by the end of the day. I have roger vivier shoes that i would say do run half a size big - so i buy the size 42 and i need to put the heel grip in the back. The heel grip helps with chafing/slippage but the toe box is still tight. For reference, the most comfortable shoes for me are Chanel - i can walk in them all day long, no matter the style.
> 
> I just wore the hangisi flats with hose and walked back and forth a bit they are definitely very comfortable. I think the toe box is more almond than pointy (like the jimmy choo romys) or square (like roger vivier). The almond toe shape is what makes them comfortable - they have already loosened up a bit from the first time i put them on.
> 
> I will stick with my size 42 and wear them around the house with thick socks to stretch them a bit.


Hi! I have worn the hangisi and in about 2-3 hours they started hurted like f*** in the toe box! I was in a carpeted banquet hall so was able to take them out and rest my feet. My toes also had blisters. I want to kick myself for not getting the next size up. I should have gone all the way up to size 40 because of my wide feet.  I am going to look into getting a shoe stretcher. They looked absolutely beautiful though!


----------



## mango107

ahh in love with how my new hangisi slingbacks look  but they are kind of crushing my pinky toe on my right foot  do these shoes stretch or should i return these?


----------



## audreylita

mango107 said:


> ahh in love with how my new hangisi slingbacks look  but they are kind of crushing my pinky toe on my right foot  do these shoes stretch or should i return these?
> View attachment 5106982


It looks like your heel is off the back of the shoe.  You might just need to go up a half size.


----------



## Dlnc8818

Has anyone seen these hot pink Manolos? I don’t know what this shade of pink is. I can’t find them online anywhere.


----------



## Shoe-purse-star

I'm looking into hangisis for my wedding and leaning towards leather instead of satin for more durability

How has cleaning / upkeep been for satin shoes? I'm so afraid of snagging and staining the fabric!


----------



## jennifer20

Hi ladies hoping you can help! I just picked up the 90mm hangisi pumps in black and they’re gorgeous - I’m in love! I couldn’t decide in the store so I got both the 38 and 38.5 so that I could wear them around the house and decide. I’m usually always a 38 in designer shoes - chanel sneakers, valentine rockstuds , dior sling backs. However the 38 in these 90mm hangisi’s fits perfect in length but feels very right in the toe , when I’m wearing them just around the house my toes start to hurt. I wonder if they will loosen up after lots of wears? The 38.5 feels totally comfortable in the toe area but is a little lose in the back and I wonder if after a few wears my foot will start slipping up. Which one would you do or did you did if you had this same problem ? The SA suggested stretching the 38 but will satin even stretch enough and would it ruin the satin? 
thanks and sorry for the long rant!


----------



## luxsal

salal04 said:


> Hi! I have worn the hangisi and in about 2-3 hours they started hurted like f*** in the toe box! I was in a carpeted banquet hall so was able to take them out and rest my feet. My toes also had blisters. I want to kick myself for not getting the next size up. I should have gone all the way up to size 40 because of my wide feet.  I am going to look into getting a shoe stretcher. They looked absolutely beautiful though!





jennifer20 said:


> Hi ladies hoping you can help! I just picked up the 90mm hangisi pumps in black and they’re gorgeous - I’m in love! I couldn’t decide in the store so I got both the 38 and 38.5 so that I could wear them around the house and decide. I’m usually always a 38 in designer shoes - chanel sneakers, valentine rockstuds , dior sling backs. However the 38 in these 90mm hangisi’s fits perfect in length but feels very right in the toe , when I’m wearing them just around the house my toes start to hurt. I wonder if they will loosen up after lots of wears? The 38.5 feels totally comfortable in the toe area but is a little lose in the back and I wonder if after a few wears my foot will start slipping up. Which one would you do or did you did if you had this same problem ? The SA suggested stretching the 38 but will satin even stretch enough and would it ruin the satin?
> thanks and sorry for the long rant!


Hi! See my post. My toe box was crushed and it hurt so much! I was absolutely crushed!  i tried them again a few days ago and it started hurting again. I may have to sell them for a loss. 
I don’t think they stretch especially satin but you can try wearing thick winter socks about 15 mins each day. I am yet to do that..I saw it on one of the Instagram account. 
I would suggest keeping the 38.5. I know you can get those toe fillers. But keeping the 38 is a higher risk. good luck!


----------



## jennifer20

salal04 said:


> Hi! See my post. My toe box was crushed and it hurt so much! I was absolutely crushed!  i tried them again a few days ago and it started hurting again. I may have to sell them for a loss.
> I don’t think they stretch especially satin but you can try wearing thick winter socks about 15 mins each day. I am yet to do that..I saw it on one of the Instagram account.
> I would suggest keeping the 38.5. I know you can get those toe fillers. But keeping the 38 is a higher risk. good luck!


Oh thank you so much for this ! I was thiniking the sock thing. Do you know if a cobbler can stretch these ? I called one and he said he couldn’t stretch satin but not sure if I should call around more …


----------



## luxsal

jennifer20 said:


> Oh thank you so much for this ! I was thiniking the sock thing. Do you know if a cobbler can stretch these ? I called one and he said he couldn’t stretch satin but not sure if I should call around more …


That’s interesting. No never tried calling anyone. I will look into this..thanks! And you are welcome!


----------



## audreylita

jennifer20 said:


> Hi ladies hoping you can help! I just picked up the 90mm hangisi pumps in black and they’re gorgeous - I’m in love! I couldn’t decide in the store so I got both the 38 and 38.5 so that I could wear them around the house and decide. I’m usually always a 38 in designer shoes - chanel sneakers, valentine rockstuds , dior sling backs. However the 38 in these 90mm hangisi’s fits perfect in length but feels very right in the toe , when I’m wearing them just around the house my toes start to hurt. I wonder if they will loosen up after lots of wears? The 38.5 feels totally comfortable in the toe area but is a little lose in the back and I wonder if after a few wears my foot will start slipping up. Which one would you do or did you did if you had this same problem ? The SA suggested stretching the 38 but will satin even stretch enough and would it ruin the satin?
> thanks and sorry for the long rant!


I’ve been buying Manolo‘s shoes since the 80s and have purchased more than I care to admit in all fabrics and heel heights. That said, I’ve stretched many, but not satin.  I’ve gone up a half size in the hangisi’s for comfort, and for any that may be a little loose I simply put in a small half toe pad to take up the extra space. I live in Florida so I mostly wear mine barefoot and find they stay on fine.


----------



## jennifer20

audreylita said:


> I’ve been buying Manolo‘s shoes since the 80s and have purchased more than I care to admit in all fabrics and heel heights. That said, I’ve stretched many, but not satin.  I’ve gone up a half size in the hangisi’s for comfort, and for any that may be a little loose I simply put in a small half toe pad to take up the extra space. I live in Florida so I mostly wear mine barefoot and find they stay on fine.


Thank you so mkch for your honest feedback! So helpful. I was really skeptical about stretching satin so it’s nice to hear you confirm this too. I think I’ll go with the size 38.5 since perhaps it’s better to be more comfortable and deal with slippage if it ever even comes. Thank you again!


----------



## audreylita

jennifer20 said:


> Thank you so mkch for your honest feedback! So helpful. I was really skeptical about stretching satin so it’s nice to hear you confirm this too. I think I’ll go with the size 38.5 since perhaps it’s better to be more comfortable and deal with slippage if it ever even comes. Thank you again!


There’s all sorts of fancy inserts but those cheap Dr. Scholl types work wonders!


----------



## matoo

Hi ladies, I need help! I randomly walked into a Manolo store recently, saw the Hangisi Mule Flat and fell in love. I wore it around the shop before buying it and didn't have any issues with the mules slipping off then. However, I wore it out again after that day and have quite a bit of trouble keeping the mules on my feet  with my feet completely coming out of the mules at times. I tend to be a fast walker which could be causing the issue as well. I was wondering if anyone has tips on how to keep my feet from slipping off besides walking slower? I dont want to give up on them coz they are too pretty..


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

jennifer20 said:


> Thank you so mkch for your honest feedback! So helpful. I was really skeptical about stretching satin so it’s nice to hear you confirm this too. I think I’ll go with the size 38.5 since perhaps it’s better to be more comfortable and deal with slippage if it ever even comes. Thank you again!


Hi Jennifer, I have the same dilemma.  How do you feel getting the larger size?  thanks


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

pixiesparkle said:


> Thanks for replying!
> 
> The pair in 38 arrived today and in terms of fit they are quite close to 37.5. My toe box does not feel cramped at all in 38 but the sides are quite loose because I have narrow feet so still not an easy decision to make.
> 
> I think I’ll probably keep the 37.5 and hopefully with a bit of stretch over time they will be more comfortable


Hi how do you find getting the 37.5?  did they stretch over time or regret not getting the 38?  I am in the same dilemma. please help


----------



## jjexcess

I noticed that even in Manolo flats the size is not the same. I tried the Hangisi flat with 39 was my size, but a different version on Manolo (purple with stones) was too big. I would say if it’s a closed heel go at least 1/2 size up and put in a soft insole, which you can always take out if feet feel swollen.


----------



## audreylita

His shoes are all hand made which accounts for the slight variation in sizes.  I’ve been buying his shoes since the 80’s and it’s always been like this.  I still have some of his shoes from decades ago, and besides my Chanel ballerina flats, can’t say that about any other brand.


----------



## odette57

matoo said:


> Hi ladies, I need help! I randomly walked into a Manolo store recently, saw the Hangisi Mule Flat and fell in love. I wore it around the shop before buying it and didn't have any issues with the mules slipping off then. However, I wore it out again after that day and have quite a bit of trouble keeping the mules on my feet  with my feet completely coming out of the mules at times. I tend to be a fast walker which could be causing the issue as well. I was wondering if anyone has tips on how to keep my feet from slipping off besides walking slower? I dont want to give up on them coz they are too pretty..


Pretty late response but have you tried using a ball of foot insert? You stick it on the bed of your shoes for grip.


----------



## Coco.lover

Has anyone ordered from Savannahs?


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

Coco.lover said:


> Has anyone ordered from Savannahs?


yes. all good


----------



## closetluxe

dawnperiwinkle said:


> yes. all good


I ordered a pair of manolo flats and a feragamo belt from there today


----------



## Coco.lover

Do you usually size down and how much of you do?


----------



## closetluxe

For the flats I sized up 1/2 size but for the pumps I went with my regular size


----------



## matoo

odette57 said:


> Pretty late response but have you tried using a ball of foot insert? You stick it on the bed of your shoes for grip.


Hi thanks for replying! Yes I have and it actually works to hold my feet in the mules but once my feet gets too dry and becomes too smooth (usually in an air con room), the mules slip right out lol...


----------



## sarahguidry421

I’m not sure if someone has asked this before, but I wore a beautiful pair of cream Hangisi mules for my courthouse wedding and then while taking photos outside I accidentally got them caked in mud because the mud was the same color as the pavement and I didn’t realize. Has anyone sent their Hangisis off to be cleaned and/or dyed? Would love to know where.


----------



## charcdh12

Is anyone familiar with discounts during Manolo Blahnik sale?! I just got this email and wondering if anyone has shopped sale before


----------



## closetluxe

charcdh12 said:


> Is anyone familiar with discounts during Manolo Blahnik sale?! I just got this email and wondering if anyone has shopped sale before


Is this from the actual site itself?


----------



## luxsal

closetlux said:


> Is this from the actual site itself?


Yes it is their website.  I got the email too.


----------



## closetluxe

Do you happen to know how good is their sale?


----------



## audreylita

charcdh12 said:


> Is anyone familiar with discounts during Manolo Blahnik sale?! I just got this email and wondering if anyone has shopped sale before


Yes I have in the past.  It hasn’t started yet.


----------



## odette57

matoo said:


> Hi thanks for replying! Yes I have and it actually works to hold my feet in the mules but once my feet gets too dry and becomes too smooth (usually in an air con room), the mules slip right out lol...


I actually just got my first mules too and it does feel like it's going to slip out and the first thing I thought of was of course I can put a ball of foot insert.  Then I remembered your response. lol.  So I am debating if I am returning it, but the yellow color I got is so cute!


----------



## matoo

odette57 said:


> I actually just got my first mules too and it does feel like it's going to slip out and the first thing I thought of was of course I can put a ball of foot insert.  Then I remembered your response. lol.  So I am debating if I am returning it, but the yellow color I got is so cute!


lol...have you tried using the foot insert? u can experiment at home first and see if it slips out in an air-conditioned room? Unfortunately I cannot return mine anymore as I have worn it out. Trying to see if I can sell it second hand . I really do love their mules though.


----------



## odette57

matoo said:


> lol...have you tried using the foot insert? u can experiment at home first and see if it slips out in an air-conditioned room? Unfortunately I cannot return mine anymore as I have worn it out. Trying to see if I can sell it second hand . I really do love their mules though.


I think mine’s going to work out just fine. After a few tries, I think it won’t slip out on me even without an insert.


----------



## matoo

odette57 said:


> I think mine’s going to work out just fine. After a few tries, I think it won’t slip out on me even without an insert.


awww lucky u! i'm going to try it a few more times and hope it gets better with more wear.


----------



## sugarbaby11

Hello everyone. I need help with the sizing for Hangisi leather 70cm pumps. I wear size 36.5 for Jimmy Choo Roma pumps because of my wide feet. For my right foot, it’s comfortable for my right bunion and it’s just nice that there is no gap at the back. For my left foot, it’s a bit loose.
Now I read that it’s better to size up for Hangisi because it’s narrow and almond shaped. I bought size 37 and while it’s comfortable for my bunion, there is a gap at the back. I put insoles and it fits better but still loose for my left foot. Should I get size 36.5 since the leather might stretch out over time?


----------



## audreylita

sugarbaby11 said:


> Hello everyone. I need help with the sizing for Hangisi leather 70cm pumps. I wear size 36.5 for Jimmy Choo Roma pumps because of my wide feet. For my right foot, it’s comfortable for my right bunion and it’s just nice that there is no gap at the back. For my left foot, it’s a bit loose.
> Now I read that it’s better to size up for Hangisi because it’s narrow and almond shaped. I bought size 37 and while it’s comfortable for my bunion, there is a gap at the back. I put insoles and it fits better but still loose for my left foot. Should I get size 36.5 since the leather might stretch out over time?


There are gel grippers you can buy to take up that slack in the back of the shoe.  I found a photo on the web of an example.


----------



## Anythingdesigner

Hi all, I purchased my first pair of Manolo Hangisi’s but I am now unsure if I ordered the correct size. I normally wear a 37 in Gucci shoes and 38 in Jimmy Choo. I ordered a 37.5 in the Hangisi’s. Fingers crossed, I really hope they fit! I receive them tomorrow.


----------



## Sandar

Hello all, I need help with the sizing of Hangisi 50mm slingbacks. I wear 37 in normal Hangisi pumps. Shall I just take 37 for the slingbacks as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Amar12

I just scored a gorgeous pair of the velvet Hangisi flats (in a half size up) from TRR and I love how my feet look in them. I adore them, really! However, my heel does slip out of them when I walk and it is so disappointing because they fit perfect length-wise. Perhaps the previous owner was not as narrow-footed as me? In any case, do you think I can solve this with a foot insert or should I return them and wait for something in my true size?


----------



## matoo

Amar12 said:


> I just scored a gorgeous pair of the velvet Hangisi flats (in a half size up) from TRR and I love how my feet look in them. I adore them, really! However, my heel does slip out of them when I walk and it is so disappointing because they fit perfect length-wise. Perhaps the previous owner was not as narrow-footed as me? In any case, do you think I can solve this with a foot insert or should I return them and wait for something in my true size?


I'm narrow footed as well. You can try a foot insert or heel grips as either one does make the shoes fit better. However, I find I would need to trial and error the different types of brands to see which is the best fit.


----------



## ManoloP

Those hangisi slingbacks look stunning


----------



## joy4fashion

Hello! I was wondering if anyone here owns both the Hangisi pumps in the 70mm and the 90mm and if you would be able to post a picture of both of them next to each other (side view for the heel height comparison)? I generally like to be at the 90mm mark in my heels, but it is so hard to find shoes in my size (34). When my size and the color combination I wanted came up and for a discount I jumped on it...except it was the 70mm. I thought they would be okay, close to the 90mm, but now that I look at them in person, the heel height seems too short for me. This is my first pair, and I am debating on keeping or holding out for the 90mm, but just not sure if the difference would be that dramatic. I definitely do not want to go higher than 90mm.

Thanks so much for your help and input!


----------



## Xthgirl

I just bought hangisi 105 pumps and am new to hangisi. How is the wear and tear of the satin mtrl? It looks very delicate. I dont think its worth the cost vs leather upper. Considering exchanging it but the color i got is so beautiful… its the bluish/teal color (not royal blue)—- and will be great as pop of color both with crop jeans and formal ocassions. Love the 105 ht and i think its the comfiest high heels for that elevated look. I bought half size bigger and placed padded inserts on the toe area to fill the space since i dont like my toes getting smooshed in a tight pointed toes shaped shoe.


----------



## yenniemc

htxgirl said:


> I just bought hangisi 105 pumps and am new to hangisi. How is the wear and tear of the satin mtrl? It looks very delicate. I dont think its worth the cost vs leather upper. Considering exchanging it but the color i got is so beautiful… its the bluish/teal color (not royal blue)—- and will be great as pop of color both with crop jeans and formal ocassions. Love the 105 ht and i think its the comfiest high heels for that elevated look. I bought half size bigger and placed padded inserts on the toe area to fill the space since i dont like my toes getting smooshed in a tight pointed toes shaped shoe.


Hi! It’s not as delicate as you may think. I wore my royal blue ones during my wedding and for photos after. Mind you, we took photos in the park in the middle of summer with twigs on the ground and stuff! It came out unscathed!
I also got it half size up and used padded inserts for extra comfort although it did seem unnecessary.


----------



## Xthgirl

yenniemc said:


> Hi! It’s not as delicate as you may think. I wore my royal blue ones during my wedding and for photos after. Mind you, we took photos in the park in the middle of summer with twigs on the ground and stuff! It came out unscathed!
> I also got it half size up and used padded inserts for extra comfort although it did seem unnecessary.



theres a tiny snag in the satin when i received it.I try to capture the teal color on these but it iscalled “blue” on saks. Height 105


----------



## lovelylu001

I am debating getting hangisi heels for the summer, but not sure about how comfortable they will be. I have the classic Prada pumps in patent but they give me blisters during the summer because of the heat. Are the Hangisi's more comfortable since they are satin? Thanks! I appreciate any suggestions  

Ps: I do not wear my heels that often, but I would like to wear the Hangisi to weddings during the summer.


----------



## audreylita

lovelylu001 said:


> I am debating getting hangisi heels for the summer, but not sure about how comfortable they will be. I have the classic Prada pumps in patent but they give me blisters during the summer because of the heat. Are the Hangisi's more comfortable since they are satin? Thanks! I appreciate any suggestions
> 
> Ps: I do not wear my heels that often, but I would like to wear the Hangisi to weddings during the summer.


I live in the tropics and wear the hangisi barefoot with no problem. I’m a true size 38 and on the different height heels wear them in both 38 and 38 1/2.  Manolo’s shoes are all handmade so there can be slight variations from lot to lot.


----------



## CATEYES

Bumping this thread in hopes someone has info on a spray to protect silk shoes. I have the bubble gum pink and fuchsia Hangisi and want to protect the color of possible. Any info someone can share?! TIA!


----------



## matoo

lovelylu001 said:


> I am debating getting hangisi heels for the summer, but not sure about how comfortable they will be. I have the classic Prada pumps in patent but they give me blisters during the summer because of the heat. Are the Hangisi's more comfortable since they are satin? Thanks! I appreciate any suggestions
> 
> Ps: I do not wear my heels that often, but I would like to wear the Hangisi to weddings during the summer.


I live in Singapore where it's summer all year round, not to mention humid. I have worn my hangisi heels the whole day before and find it one of the most comfortable heels I have ever own.


----------



## Xthgirl

I have two hangisi heels so far and plan to add more. Maybe in white colored leather. 90mm heels.


----------



## audreylita

matoo said:


> I live in Singapore where it's summer all year round, not to mention humid. I have worn my hangisi heels the whole day before and find it one of the most comfortable heels I have ever own.


Agreed, they are comfy beyond words.


----------



## audreylita




----------



## matoo

audreylita said:


> View attachment 5390518


Oh no that's not good. I have plans to add a few more to my collection.


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Hi all. I posted this question also in a more general MB thread, but, how does someone get replacement crystals for crystals that fall out of their shoes?  Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

lilmountaingirl said:


> Hi all. I posted this question also in a more general MB thread, but, how does someone get replacement crystals for crystals that fall out of their shoes?  Thanks.


I responded to your question in the other thread.


----------



## Xthgirl

audreylita said:


> I responded to your question in the other thread.



which thread? Im also interested. Ty


----------



## audreylita

htxgirl said:


> which thread? Im also interested. Ty








						Dedicated to all MANOLO's owners... POST PICS!!!
					

Hi! Looking to add Patent leather Camparis to my collection .. I usually get a 40 in manolos (smallest is a 39 but they're for sitting only ‍) and wondering If it's best to get the Mary Janes tts (40) or go up to 40.5 or 41 due to the patent leather? I'd like to regularly wear them -Potentially...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## CrazyCool01

I have used carbon pro and no problem with stains so far but i use my satin shoes ocassionally


----------



## ny.lon

Sharing my little collection... the obsession is real! 

Amazingly I find the flats the least comfortable style. The black 70s I could wear all day - wish there was a calf leather version in this height! 

I also have a small BB collection - Manolos are the only heels I wear these days because for me they are just more comfortable and classic than any other brand. It's an expensive habit


----------



## Xthgirl

ny.lon said:


> Sharing my little collection... the obsession is real!
> 
> Amazingly I find the flats the least comfortable style. The black 70s I could wear all day - wish there was a calf leather version in this height!
> 
> I also have a small BB collection - Manolos are the only heels I wear these days because for me they are just more comfortable and classic than any other brand. It's an expensive habit
> 
> View attachment 5398608


I love the turqouise color.  
I do think the 70 heel is the best high heel for all day walking. I want a white leather version one day.

i dont own any flats. Just the 50 kitten heels slingback.

otherwise, the heel 105 and up is just vavavoom sexy.


----------



## audreylita

ny.lon said:


> Sharing my little collection... the obsession is real!
> 
> Amazingly I find the flats the least comfortable style. The black 70s I could wear all day - wish there was a calf leather version in this height!
> 
> I also have a small BB collection - Manolos are the only heels I wear these days because for me they are just more comfortable and classic than any other brand. It's an expensive habit
> 
> View attachment 5398608


Ditto, I find the flats the least comfy of the lot.  The heels are amazingly comfortable.  My other obsession is the Lurum, it too is crazy sexy and for me even more comfortable than the Hangisi.


----------



## elledee54

Has anyone successfully stretched the toe box of satin shoes? I’ve got my heart set on Manolo Nadira 70mm for my bridal shoe, I’m a 39.5 in the brand but the toe box is tight. I can’t size up to 40 because then the heel slips. Or do you assume your feet swell considerably with dancing, etc.
Anyone ??! Thank you ❤


----------



## CrazyCool01

elledee54 said:


> Has anyone successfully stretched the toe box of satin shoes? I’ve got my heart set on Manolo Nadira 70mm for my bridal shoe, I’m a 39.5 in the brand but the toe box is tight. I can’t size up to 40 because then the heel slips. Or do you assume your feet swell considerably with dancing, etc.
> Anyone ??! Thank you ❤


You can use insoles to make size 40 fit


----------



## audreylita

elledee54 said:


> Has anyone successfully stretched the toe box of satin shoes? I’ve got my heart set on Manolo Nadira 70mm for my bridal shoe, I’m a 39.5 in the brand but the toe box is tight. I can’t size up to 40 because then the heel slips. Or do you assume your feet swell considerably with dancing, etc.
> Anyone ??! Thank you ❤


There are gel grips you can put in the back section of the shoe to prevent slippage.  It can be a tough item to find but it is out there.


----------



## JuneHawk

audreylita said:


> View attachment 5390518


Do we know what the price increase was?
I haven't bought non-limited edition Hangisi in years so I don't know what the price was before the increase.


----------



## elledee54

*Manolo BB quality issue*

Has anyone experienced poor quality with the MB BB or similar BB leather heel? I wore these shoes only twice on a work trip (walking to meetings in a major city). I try to avoid the grates like any normal person but holy sh*% did these get destroyed!! I really can’t recall having this much wear this quickly, even with lower cost brands like Via Spiga.
These are authentic (purchased from Neiman). I already brought them in to be fixed I’m just hoping this is not a very common occurrence. In contrast my Chanel leather boots are like military grade I’ve worn them in cities, snow, sleet and after a quick trip to the cobbler they’re clean and perfect.


----------



## audreylita

elledee54 said:


> *Manolo BB quality issue*
> 
> Has anyone experienced poor quality with the MB BB or similar BB leather heel? I wore these shoes only twice on a work trip (walking to meetings in a major city). I try to avoid the grates like any normal person but holy sh*% did these get destroyed!! I really can’t recall having this much wear this quickly, even with lower cost brands like Via Spiga.
> These are authentic (purchased from Neiman). I already brought them in to be fixed I’m just hoping this is not a very common occurrence. In contrast my Chanel leather boots are like military grade I’ve worn them in cities, snow, sleet and after a quick trip to the cobbler they’re clean and perfect.


You definitely stepped in something that tore the leather. I’ve been buying Manolo‘s shoes since the 80s and have purchased thousands of his shoes, the only nicks I have on heels are when I hit something, cuts like that happen only when you hit something very sharp.  Leather Spa in New York can fix that, they’ll make them look brand new. They are the only cobbler I will use, check out the website.


----------



## elledee54

audreylita said:


> You definitely stepped in something that tore the leather. I’ve been buying Manolo‘s shoes since the 80s and have purchased thousands of his shoes, the only nicks I have on heels are when I hit something, cuts like that happen only when you hit something very sharp.  Leather Spa in New York can fix that, they’ll make them look brand new. They are the only cobbler I will use, check out the website.


Thank you for responding! It makes me feel better to know that the quality is usually quite good and I prob got unlucky that day! Thanks for the leather spa rec… used to live in Manhattan but don’t anymore sadly  maybe I can ship them up


----------



## audreylita

elledee54 said:


> Thank you for responding! It makes me feel better to know that the quality is usually quite good and I prob got unlucky that day! Thanks for the leather spa rec… used to live in Manhattan but don’t anymore sadly  maybe I can ship them up


I used to live there as well.  They have a huge mail in repair section.  I’ve been using it for years.  Everything is on the website.  BTW this is where the Manolo Blahnik boutique on 54th St. sent their shoes for repair, which is how I learned about it.  They do flawless repair of torn leather.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

elledee54 said:


> *Manolo BB quality issue*
> 
> Has anyone experienced poor quality with the MB BB or similar BB leather heel? I wore these shoes only twice on a work trip (walking to meetings in a major city). I try to avoid the grates like any normal person but holy sh*% did these get destroyed!! I really can’t recall having this much wear this quickly, even with lower cost brands like Via Spiga.
> These are authentic (purchased from Neiman). I already brought them in to be fixed I’m just hoping this is not a very common occurrence. In contrast my Chanel leather boots are like military grade I’ve worn them in cities, snow, sleet and after a quick trip to the cobbler they’re clean and perfect.



Agree with @audreylita
Designer shoes are not invincible, these are just regular wear and tear, not a sign of poor quality. Please be careful of where you walk. I always avoid elevators, grates, cobblestones, grass or anywhere that has a soft landing (eg. including ground with small interlocks as the heels can dig in between the stones).


----------



## CindyLC

Is 105 the highest heel height for hangisi?


----------



## 880

elledee54 said:


> Has anyone successfully stretched the toe box of satin shoes? I’ve got my heart set on Manolo Nadira 70mm for my bridal shoe, I’m a 39.5 in the brand but the toe box is tight. I can’t size up to 40 because then the heel slips. Or do you assume your feet swell considerably with dancing, etc.
> Anyone ??! Thank you





CrazyCool01 said:


> You can use insoles to make size 40 fit





audreylita said:


> There are gel grips you can put in the back section of the shoe to prevent slippage. It can be a tough item to find but it is out there.


I sometimes use a tongue pad on the underside of the top of the shoe which will push my feet back towards the heel


----------



## Jnd6

Hi! I just ordered a pair of lurums and I noticed one of the crystals are missing! Is this common? Are they easy to repair? I’m debating returning if it is going to be an issue. Thanks in advance for any advice/experience!


----------



## audreylita

Jnd6 said:


> Hi! I just ordered a pair of lurums and I noticed one of the crystals are missing! Is this common? Are they easy to repair? I’m debating returning if it is going to be an issue. Thanks in advance for any advice/experience!


I own many pairs of the Lurum and have never had a problem.  The boutique should have seen the stone was missing.  MB corporate does have a repair section open to everyone but I would return these for a fresh pair.  This is highly unusual.


----------



## Jnd6

audreylita said:


> I own many pairs of the Lurum and have never had a problem.  The boutique should have seen the stone was missing.  MB corporate does have a repair section open to everyone but I would return these for a fresh pair.  This is highly unusual.


Thanks for your insight! I will definitely look into an exchange


----------



## audreylita

Jnd6 said:


> Thanks for your insight! I will definitely look into an exchange


I've been buying Manolo's shoes for decades and have never lost a stone on any shoe.  I have multiple pairs of the hangisi and have never had a problem. This is a really isolated incident, so sorry you have to deal with this.


----------



## EvaH

I want to buy a pair of Hangisi 70. I am usually a size 40 or 40.5 but the sales associate told me they run large and to take half a size down. Yes they fit at the bag but it did feel tight at the front. Every review I read said to take a half size up. Any advice? Thank you!


----------



## fashion16

This is a tough one. I took my Normal size and my toes felt fine but my heel kept slipping. I then took one size down and the heel slippage stopped but my toes only on one foot are now squished. I am wearing them around the house to stretch them out. Hope this helps. 

For reference, I am a US 7.5. I usually take a 38 in euro size and went with 37.5 in the hangisi


----------



## Fefeinc10

EvaH said:


> I want to buy a pair of Hangisi 70. I am usually a size 40 or 40.5 but the sales associate told me they run large and to take half a size down. Yes they fit at the bag but it did feel tight at the front. Every review I read said to take a half size up. Any advice? Thank you!


I’m a US 9 and I take a 40 in hangisi. I’m usually a 40 in closed toe European shoes.


----------



## audreylita

EvaH said:


> I want to buy a pair of Hangisi 70. I am usually a size 40 or 40.5 but the sales associate told me they run large and to take half a size down. Yes they fit at the bag but it did feel tight at the front. Every review I read said to take a half size up. Any advice? Thank you!


I only hangisi’s in every heel height and the flat. Manolo‘s shoes are all handmade and manufactured in different factories, so they all run differently and you honestly need to try each pair of shoes. Because there is no true pattern.


----------



## EvaH

Thank you everyone!

I wanted to try different sizes but the SA only bought me 39.5 as she said it was my correct size because my heel was not slipping out of the shoe ... I did tell her my toes felt tight but she said hangisi 70 in satin would stretch... Reading this thread though it does not seem like it's true.... I am super annoyed I didn't push more  

I am also torn regarding colour: I bought them in royal blue but return them for fear of marks & going well with the rest of my wardrobe, now I don't know whether I should go with the navy or the black. I find the black more stricking than the navy but the navy easier to wear daily. 

Ugh


----------



## sg44

EvaH said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I wanted to try different sizes but the SA only bought me 39.5 as she said it was my correct size because my heel was not slipping out of the shoe ... I did tell her my toes felt tight but she said hangisi 70 in satin would stretch... Reading this thread though it does not seem like it's true.... I am super annoyed I didn't push more
> 
> I am also torn regarding colour: I bought them in royal blue but return them for fear of marks & going well with the rest of my wardrobe, now I don't know whether I should go with the navy or the black. I find the black more stricking than the navy but the navy easier to wear daily.
> 
> Ugh


I’m normally a EU size 37.5 or 38, and got them (and the maysale) in 37.5 & they have been fine for me! I don’t wear them every day, but I got the emerald green color & it looks amazing with everything from jeans to dresses, both in summer/winter.

Depends on your style and if you want something that pops or is more subtle. I tend to be more casual, so I personally find the black ones look quite preppy and formal for every day, I would wear more for evening IMO. Maybe the navy is a bit more versatile if you plan to wear them daily?


----------



## odette57

EvaH said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I wanted to try different sizes but the SA only bought me 39.5 as she said it was my correct size because my heel was not slipping out of the shoe ... I did tell her my toes felt tight but she said hangisi 70 in satin would stretch... Reading this thread though it does not seem like it's true.... I am super annoyed I didn't push more
> 
> I am also torn regarding colour: I bought them in royal blue but return them for fear of marks & going well with the rest of my wardrobe, now I don't know whether I should go with the navy or the black. I find the black more stricking than the navy but the navy easier to wear daily.
> 
> Ugh


All my hangisi pairs are in flats so it might be different but I'd chime in anyway.  I'm normally a 38 but for the hangisi, I do have both 37 and 37.5.  As a rule of thumb when I am picking is that my heel does not slip out of the shoe.  I judge if the tightness in the toe is tolerable because at some point, it does give in a little.  I have never bought a pair that is perfect (honestly, I don't think I ever bought a perfectly fitted designer shoe in general).  However, the hangisi is on the better side, it gets comfortable after a handful of outings.


----------



## Xthgirl

New in. This is a new color and im excited to use this flat style. My third Manolo’s in the hangisi line. So in love with these. Worth every penny. I can dress these up or down. With tattered cropped jeans, mini skirt or even any length of dress. A pop of color but not bold because of the lighter hue. Looks silvery gray based in lighting.


----------



## closetluxe

htxgirl said:


> New in. This is a new color and im excited to use this flat style. My third Manolo’s in the hangisi line. So in love with these. Worth every penny. I can dress these up or down. With tattered cropped jeans, mini skirt or even any length of dress. A pop of color but not bold because of the lighter hue. Looks silvery gray based in lighting.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625032
> View attachment 5625033


What is the name of this color and where did you buy it?


----------



## Xthgirl

closetluxe said:


> What is the name of this color and where did you buy it?


Bought it from the NYC Madison ave boutique. Not sure what color, it doesnt say on the box. If i had to describe the color on natural lighting, it is lavender.


----------



## matoo

EvaH said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> I wanted to try different sizes but the SA only bought me 39.5 as she said it was my correct size because my heel was not slipping out of the shoe ... I did tell her my toes felt tight but she said hangisi 70 in satin would stretch... Reading this thread though it does not seem like it's true.... I am super annoyed I didn't push more
> 
> I am also torn regarding colour: I bought them in royal blue but return them for fear of marks & going well with the rest of my wardrobe, now I don't know whether I should go with the navy or the black. I find the black more stricking than the navy but the navy easier to wear daily.
> 
> Ugh


I'm usually a size 36 but got the size 35.5 instead. When I tried on the size 36, my heels kept slipping out so the SA inserted the anti-heel slip for me to try but it made the shoe very tight and uncomfortable, worse than the size 35.5 so I went with 35.5 instead. I wore it immediately after buying and went shopping for the rest of the day and it was so comfortable. I'm not sure if these shoes will stretch but hopefully it will for you. 

Regarding which colour to get, I cannot advice because I myself want many colours of this model lol. I was deciding between the black or the blue as well.


----------



## Xthgirl

I find it comfortable using 37 in 105 and the flats. I may or may not use pdded inserts for this size.

36.5 in the slingback kitten heel.

My next one will either be red (which looks more ruby than red), pink or white… i dont have the 70 inch heel yet. So many possibilities


----------



## EvaH

Thank you everyone for your help! I returned the royal blue (stunning but not practical) and bought the navy in 39.5 at 25% off online which was welcomed given the recent price increase (795-> 875) in the UK. I think I will get much more wear out of this given my current style & with a baby on the way. I will get the black in leather but in a 40 to wear at work & during autumn-winter with thights!

Beautiful pair of flats htxgirl. I found them to be the most uncomfortable style (70 being the most comfortable to me, followed by the higher heel) so I stayed clear but they are gorgeous and this colour is fabulous ❤


----------



## closetluxe

htxgirl said:


> Bought it from the NYC Madison ave boutique. Not sure what color, it doesnt say on the box. If i had to describe the color on natural lighting, it is lavender.


Oh lavender sounds lovely.  My favorite color is purple.


----------



## sg44

EvaH said:


> Thank you everyone for your help! I returned the royal blue (stunning but not practical) and bought the navy in 39.5 at 25% off online which was welcomed given the recent price increase (795-> 875) in the UK. I think I will get much more wear out of this given my current style & with a baby on the way. I will get the black in leather but in a 40 to wear at work & during autumn-winter with thights!
> 
> Beautiful pair of flats htxgirl. I found them to be the most uncomfortable style (70 being the most comfortable to me, followed by the higher heel) so I stayed clear but they are gorgeous and this colour is fabulous ❤


Good choice! Can I ask where you found them at 25% off? Thanks


----------



## EvaH

sg44 said:


> Good choice! Can I ask where you found them at 25% off? Thanks


Luisaviaroma code ND25 on all full price items! I can't bear buying anything full price so it's worth the extra coupon code googling! They have many sizes and many colours for the satin in heels 70 and above.


----------



## EvaH

Update! I actually got the navy silk and black silk in my usual size of 40 and they were super comfortable !!! No discomfort at all, fit both length-wise and at the toe box so I believe the sales associate just wanted me to buy the 39.5 because that's all she had in stock. I have never worn such comfortable pointy heels shoes, I am pregnant and spent the entire day running errands in them with no pain, no insert needed. I am completely converted. I will definitely get them in black leather and then try the BB as I think the construction is similar? Super grateful for the 25% of a Luisa that allowed me to buy several sizes !


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

Just got these over the weekend, love the colour!


----------



## CATEYES

Princesspinkwardrobe said:


> View attachment 5665443
> 
> Just got these over the weekend, love the colour!


Perfection!


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

Thank you! ❤️


----------

